# Academy of Drell, Part 7



## Zhure (Jun 18, 2003)

Our heroes have just finished a fearsome struggle against a dire bear, it's lifeblood still leaking upon the snow-clad ground outside the lair of a hill giant, on an unmapped island north of Drell. Part of the team, captured and inside a filthy abbatoir of the giant's have just now managed to dislodge the boulder serving as their primitive jail.

 Dire Bear XP = 600 each for everyone.
Orc fleet = 900 XP for everyone.
Dire Bears and Orcs = 1800 XP for everyone
Deciphering the book = 1000 XP for everyone


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 18, 2003)

_Keith leaps off the dire bear, and makes a run for the cave, and slips into the cave, looking around,_ "Charlotte?! Charlotte?!" _he calls out, his blading waving in a delicate dance, still bloody, with blood splatters across his face, and chest._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 18, 2003)

"Damn." Charlotte says, regarding the hole with awe. "We actually moved it..."

"Keith!" She exclaims excitedly when he enters the small cave. "Keith!... what the hell happened to you?  You're a bloody mess!"


----------



## Velenne (Jun 18, 2003)

"Well would you look at that!  Amazing!  And to think I wasted my Rope Trick spell when all we had to do was give it a great shove!"

Travellios looks around the cave for the giant, knowing that it must have heard the commotion if it was anywhere nearby.  

"Ah, the reunion must wait I'm afraid.  The giant could be returning at any moment..."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 18, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *"Damn." Charlotte says, regarding the hole with awe. "We actually moved it..."
> 
> "Keith!" She exclaims excitedly when he enters the small cave. "Keith!... what the hell happened to you?  You're a bloody mess!" *




"We just killed the giant's pet," _Keith looks at his clothing and blade,_ "I am fine, how are you?" _Keith moves close to Charlotte,_ "We can't find the giant though, damn I knew this was a bad idea, oh well, your alive, and I am thankful for that."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 18, 2003)

"I'm fine." Charlotte says. "Travellios started talking to the giant, but the giant wasn't too keen on that idea... we were both beat up pretty bad.  Sildarin ran off to find you, though I think you know that part."

She looks him over more carefully. "Looks like it was quite a fight... is anyone else wounded?  But Travellios is right... we should probably get out of here before we get into a long conversation."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 18, 2003)

_Keith pulls out his Wand of Cure Light Wounds, and uses it first on Charlotte, and then Travellios,_ "Here lets get out of here quickly..."

_Use Magic Device rolls of 16, and 18 total, respectively for 6 hit points, and then 4 hit points respectively.  Used up two charges._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 18, 2003)

"Thanks, Keith," Charlotte says, nodding, "but I really do think that we need to get out of here.  If that giant were to come back right now... we should at least regroup with the others."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 18, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *"Thanks, Keith," Charlotte says, nodding, "but I really do think that we need to get out of here.  If that giant were to come back right now... we should at least regroup with the others." *




_Keith gives an uncharesteristic smile to Charlotte, pats her on the shoulder, and moves for the entrance,_ "We should get out of her Sildarin did not find the giant, and the bear is dead, we better regroup, share info, and plan for the morrow.  Lets move!" _Keith addresses the group as a whole._


----------



## Velenne (Jun 18, 2003)

Prior to the curing, Travellios depended heavily on his staff in order to move at all.  His entire right side where the giant had crushed him was swollen and broken.  The scrapes and bruises he had endured being tossed into the giant's larder were numerous as well.  After the curing, he still puts most of his weight on his staff and walks with an awkward limp, but the obvious bruises and cuts are gone.

"Ah, thank you.  Yes, yes, we can share tales as we leave.  Too bad the sneaky ones of the bunch couldn't stay around to investigate the cave.  Without his bear I do not think the giant to be terribly alert to outside dangers."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 18, 2003)

"We are not splitting up again," _Keith says matter of factly._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 18, 2003)

"Woo Hoo! Would you look at that! We killed a Dire bear. Hawks! Look for the giant and attack him." Lyrique says and watches the hawks fly off. fully expecting the enchantment to end before they find the giant. "How is everyone? I have a few healing chants left if they are needed." he walks to the cave.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 18, 2003)

"I agree with Keith, Travellios." Charlotte says. "If we plan on facing the giant, I think that we're going to need to stay as the group we are.  If the battle with the dire bear was as bad as it sounds, we're going to have to have the whole group in order to take down that giant... and there might be more, too."

[Edit: punctuation.]


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 18, 2003)

Sildarin is relieved that everybody got out alright. Seeing that Boromin is still in the book of the living, Sildarin helps him up, speaking softly.
"Are you alright...?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 18, 2003)

Zhure said:
			
		

> * Dire Bear XP = 600 each for everyone. *




I'm assuming that Travellios and Charlotte don't get XP for the dire bear?  Also, do we get any XP for at least _trying_ to fight the giant?


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 18, 2003)

"Healing chants would be nice, but a needle and thread would work too...  My Da will never believe the war wounds I'm going to bringing home.  He'll probably disown me as another wandering adventure-seeker."

Rallyn begins to laugh before the bouncing of his abdomen causes his wounds to tear further...  "OOOooo..."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 18, 2003)

Lryique goes to Rallyns side and starts singing the wound away. Cure light wounds 8+2=10


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 18, 2003)

_Keith nods to the comments,_ "We have rallied, lets return quickly, we leave this place before more reinforcements pass our way, I will hold the rear and try to cover our passing, but we need to go now."

_Keith will use his jacket once more to try and cover the passing, and get everyone into two relative lines, so that he can cover the trail, along with one other volunteer._


----------



## Jarval (Jun 18, 2003)

Mortimer cleans his sword off as best he can before sheathing the blade.  He inspects his wounds before responding to Lyrique.

"Thanks for the offer, but I'm in pretty good shape.  Paendaerig's arrow patched me up fairly well."  He walks over to inspect the bear, putting his hand to his nose in an attempt to block out the smell of burnt flesh and fur.

"How well stocked are we for provisions?"  He turns back to his companions, a questioning look on his face.  "We've got a part-cooked bear here if we need more."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 19, 2003)

"Actualy I was thinking we could use it as a bargining tool with the Orcs." Lyrique says about the bear.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 19, 2003)

Evil double post. Sorry


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 19, 2003)

Thrice Damed Triple post.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 19, 2003)

This is getting to be a pain.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Re: Academy of Drell, Part 7*



			
				GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm assuming that Travellios and Charlotte don't get XP for the dire bear?  Also, do we get any XP for at least trying to fight the giant?  *




 Yes, you get XP for the bear as you were making an attempt to get involved. I normally award XP once per critter, and I realize I haven't awarded any for the giant. There's a good chance that you'll encounter him again, and thus get a chance to recoup that ungained XP. Does that seem fair?


----------



## Zhure (Jun 19, 2003)

Lyrique's summoned hawks swoop about in concentric circles. They seem to congregate a bit toward the north, as if visually tracking something, but they disappear in five small flashes before they swoop down to attack. Gauging by the distance the hawks were when they disappeared, their 'target' was at least a half mile to the north.

 I gather the concensus is to leave this cave; to where is the group heading?

To Sildarin, Boromin throws a big toothy smile. "Alright? I'm fantastic! No bear's been born that can bring me down! Only winded me, he did."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 19, 2003)

"We need to get out of here." Charlotte observes. "We should probably head back to where we camped before."

"Keith, I'll help you cover our tracks."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Academy of Drell, Part 7*



			
				Zhure said:
			
		

> * Yes, you get XP for the bear as you were making an attempt to get involved. I normally award XP once per critter, and I realize I haven't awarded any for the giant. There's a good chance that you'll encounter him again, and thus get a chance to recoup that ungained XP. Does that seem fair?  *




Sounds fair enough to me.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 19, 2003)

"Actualy maybe we should go to the Tower!" Lyrique says. "We were in this wonderful tower and were going to investigate it further when we were summoned here." Lyrique is going to look around and see if there is anything worth investigating before he leaves.

Search: 18+2=20


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 19, 2003)

Sildarin answers Boromin's smile with a smirk of his own.
"Well, then that's the second time you've been 'winded' in two days. You should really take it easier."


----------



## Calim (Jun 19, 2003)

Paendaerig, ever watchful starts off towards the tower.  "I am not necessarily going to the tower but i am getting out of here."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 19, 2003)

"I am going back to the camp, go your own way if you like, but we need to regroup, heal, learn from what happened here, and not charge off in the name of curiosity," _Keith counters, heading back for the campsite._


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 19, 2003)

After Lyrique finishes, Rallyn thanks him then places an ear to the ground, wary for a giant's quaking tread.  He hasn't yet formed an opinion on where to head.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 19, 2003)

"I'm going with Keith." Charlotte says adamantly. "Quite frankly, if we split up again, this same kind of thing will happen... even if anyone still decides to go to the tower, I recommend that you don't stay there too long.  We might go there after we've all rested, so there's no real rush."

She then heads out after Keith, headed towards the campsite.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 19, 2003)

_Keith continues walking, moving slowly and deliberately..._


----------



## Calim (Jun 19, 2003)

_Finally someone made a decision._ 

Paendaerig alters his course to go back to camp.


----------



## Calim (Jun 19, 2003)

don't mind me just cleaning up


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 19, 2003)

"So, Boromin, what do you say we head after the love-birds and get a rest?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 19, 2003)

"Hold on! I was not suggesting splitting up the party. But a shelter from the cold is a blessing if you ask me. I doubt the giant or the orcs could get in there." Lyrique says.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 19, 2003)

"Hold on! I was not suggesting splitting up the party. But a shelter from the cold is a blessing if you ask me. I doubt the giant or the orcs could get in there." Lyrique says.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 20, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *"Hold on! I was not suggesting splitting up the party. But a shelter from the cold is a blessing if you ask me. I doubt the giant or the orcs could get in there." Lyrique says. *




_Keith continues walking,_ "I don't trust that place, we need to know more about it before we go staying the night, too many things just do not add up," _he cotinues, thinking,   *Too many things went wrong today, we need a better plan of attack, Charlotte and that foppish elf were almost killed, I can't let that happen again.  I won't let it happen, to her most of all.*

Keith glances to Charlotte, and then looks forward thinking._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 20, 2003)

_I'm just thankful we got out of that alive..._

Charlotte trudges on beside Keith.  When he glances at her, she smiles at him.

_At least he came to help us as soon as the dire bear was dead... he could've just ignored us.

But does his coming to help mean that he doesn't think I'm capable of taking care of myself?  Or that he is genuinely worried?  Is he worried because he genuinely cares, or is it because he simply wants...?

...wait a minute.  There's only one voice in my head...
*That's right, you forgot about me.*
I'm sorry.  Hold on._

"Sildarin!" She calls out. "I want my psicrystal back, if you don't mind!"

_That should help.
*Not soon enough.*
Oh, deal with it... now where was I?
*You were contemplating Keith's motives for trying to come and save you.*
Oh, that's right.  I don't know why I'm thinking like that, though... Keith has always been protective.  Even in the library, when those things attacked... he was protective.  And we didn't even know each other very well.
*You still don't.*
Yes, we do!  We know each other quite a bit better than we did when we first met.
*And yet you still doubt him.*
That's not very nice!  After what I've been through... of course I'm going to be cautious.  This kind of... happened, and I didn't really have time to think about it.
*Yes you did.  How long did you and he talk?  About relationships, among other things?*
Damn it, I just don't know!  I know how I feel about him... but I just want to be more careful.  He left for a long time, and then he suddenly comes back, expecting me to be waiting for him... almost like... him...
*You worry far too much.  He is not like him, and you know it.*
I know... but part of me still wonders sometimes...
*You're second-guessing yourself again.*
I know, I know, I know!  Can't there be an equal ground here, between self-confidence on being with someone else?  Where I can be as confident in my own abilities as I was when we attacked those orcs and freed those villagers, and where I can still be in a relationship with Keith?
*...I doubt it.*
Thanks for the support.  But what am I going to do?  If I try to act on my own, and be more independent, Keith will think I'm angry with him.
*Are you?*
No!  I'm not angry with him... it's not his fault that I have these problems.  It's mine.  But, if I act too dependent on him... then he might get tired of it, and go away, and I won't feel right inside.
*You have to make a tough choice.  Life is tough - learn to deal with it.*
Why do I talk to you?
*Because there is no-one else for you to talk to.*
...damn you.  I hate it when you're right..._


----------



## Velenne (Jun 20, 2003)

"Ah yes, I concur with the logic stating we should be departing now."

Travellios goes the way of Kieth and Charlotte.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 20, 2003)

Sildarin blushes as Charlotte comes for her psicrystal.
"Sorry... I forgot I had it..."
He picks the crystal from the pouch he had tugged it into and then hands it to Charlotte
"...Here..."


----------



## Zhure (Jun 20, 2003)

Boromin replies to Sildarin: "That's a good idea, laddie. Ta tell ya the truth, I thought that bear might've rung me bell for a moment there. Ya think we should hide out in the cove agin?"


----------



## Jarval (Jun 20, 2003)

Mortimer follows after his companions, making his way back towards the camp.  He's lost in thought...

_We really should have taken some of that bear.  I hear there's good eating on those things..._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 20, 2003)

"Thank you," Charlotte says as she receives Doyle from Sildarin.

She then heads off and rejoins Keith.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 21, 2003)

Falling back to the original campsite on the island, the group make good time through the frosty woods. The wind has conspired to cover your earlier tracks, but the trip has been made often enough it's simple to find the route.

Once back at the small cove, a quick survey shows everything is as it was when the group left. The longboat is still hidden safely.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 21, 2003)

"Back at last." Charlotte says, relieved.  She goes and finds her rock from before, sits, and leans against it.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 21, 2003)

_Keith takes a seat, and stays silent thinking, running different scenaros through his head, he finally speaks,_ "Two days and still no orcs."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 21, 2003)

"Well Keith, We at least know where the giant is, and the tower. It's not like we're a trained invasion force. But we do need a better plan than the one we had." Lyrique says  "I just wish there were some way to scout the island."


----------



## Zhure (Jun 21, 2003)

Boromin scratches his head, "Well Lyrique laddie, the orcs back on the island said 'giants' not 'giant.' I'm assuming they meant more than one."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 21, 2003)

"Thanks, but I meant that particular Giant sir. We may have to find each one."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 21, 2003)

OOC: Zhure, Can I redo Lyrique now that we have the updated Bard info? He would have much better skills armor and a bit else.


----------



## Calim (Jun 21, 2003)

"Scouting sounds like a fine idea, and I volunteer as I am very skilled at woodland scouting.  I can remain hidden and silent far better then most of you."

Paendaerig states matter of factly.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 21, 2003)

Calim said:
			
		

> *"Scouting sounds like a fine idea, and I volunteer as I am very skilled at woodland scouting.  I can remain hidden and silent far better then most of you."
> 
> Paendaerig states matter of factly. *




"Scouting is working well, but we need to stick together, I suggest we have a forward scouting party, and the rest following behind, just in case anyone of us gets into trouble, we can move to quickly assist the other groups,"_ Keith replies._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 21, 2003)

"Keith's idea is a good one." Charlotte says. "The last time we split up... well, you were there, you know what happened.  As a group, we can't handle another battle like that.  If we stay together, then we can deal with it... but if any of us aren't helping, then we are at a disadvantage."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 21, 2003)

"Fair Charlotte, I couldn't agree more." Lyrique pipes in and starts sinking a few bars from the ballad he came up with. "Too bad I wasted that on the Bear."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 21, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *"Fair Charlotte, I couldn't agree more." Lyrique pipes in and starts sinking a few bars from the ballad he came up with. "Too bad I wasted that on the Bear." *




"Fair Charlotte," _Keith shakes his head, and pulls his jacket around him,_ "Sounds like we should do that then, stick together, but play to our strengths.  We learn from today, and press on for tommorow."

_Keith stands places a hand on Charlotte's shoulder, gives her his best attempt at an honest smile, and then moves to the edge of the camp to keep out a watch, *We can do this, if we work together.*_


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 21, 2003)

Sildarin sits down next to Boromin once they reach the campsite.
"How much are you hurt, anyway? I still have plenty of psionic energy left in me to heal you."

_*They're not next to each other! They're not next to each other!*
Who're not next to each other?
*The 'happy happy love love' pair. I tell you, there's a crack at their love, be ready with the hammer and chisel.*
What?! What are you babbling about?
*Can't you see it? They're reserved, not showing their affection the way it was back in the Academy. I tell you, your time is coming...*
Why are you still talking of me liking Charlotte even as I've told you many times that's not the case?
*Why are *_*you looking at her?*_
..._


----------



## Jarval (Jun 21, 2003)

"Scouting is a sound idea, but I feel the tower we found may yield more on closer inspection."  Mortimer chips in.  "But I'm with Keith in not wishing to split our group again.  Not least because the giant who's bear we just killed will be on the lookout for us."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 22, 2003)

Charlotte smiles back at Keith, then settles in against the rock.

_I wonder what that was about...
*You're going to lose him, that's what.*
What?
*He sees that you're being distant.  He doesn't want to bother you... he may even be considering the same things you are.*
That's absurd!
*Is it?*
...
*If you don't act now, you'll lose him.*
But what do I do?
*Do I really need to say?*
...no.  No.  I will not stoop to that.  If that's what it would take to keep us together, than we split.
*That's the end of that, then.*
But there has to be another way.
*Life is not easy.*
Well, life doesn't throw anything at you that you can't handle, either.
*That which doesn't kill you makes you stronger, eh?*
...something like that.  But you're getting off topic!  There has to be another way to handle this situation.
*You could tell him how you feel about it... but you'd probably lose him.*
If I lose him because I tried to tell him that I'm questioning our relationship, then he needs to leave, anyway... I can't be with anyone that insecure.
*Only because you're that insecure yourself.*
...only on bad days._

Charlotte rises, dusts herself off, then walks over to where Keith is keeping watch, and sits herself down on the ground.

"Mind if I keep watch with you?" She asks, looking directly at him.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 22, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *Charlotte rises, dusts herself off, then walks over to where Keith is keeping watch, and sits herself down on the ground.
> 
> "Mind if I keep watch with you?" She asks, looking directly at him. *




_Keith gances over his shoulder,_ "Oh, yeah, I could use the company, after the events of today, things went pretty badly, thankfully, Sildarin can run pretty fast."

_Keith sighs,_ "But I think we should check out the tower, it may hold something useful.  But that is planning for later," _Keith places a hand on her shoulder,_ "I was really just worried about you, Charlotte.  You are still quite dear to me."

_Keith smiles, feeling more at ease, with the relative privacy._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 22, 2003)

_"Oh yeah, I could use the company"?  What kind of greeting is that?

Oh well.  Run with it, girl..._

"Yeah, things didn't go too well." Charlotte agrees, nodding. "Though they did turn out alright, in the end."

As Keith places his hand on her shoulder, she smiles, and puts her hand on his. "I'm glad to hear that, Keith... you're still important to me, too."

_Ouch, that sounded corny..._


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 22, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *As Keith places his hand on her shoulder, she smiles, and puts her hand on his. "I'm glad to hear that, Keith... you're still important to me, too."
> *




_Keith nodded slowly and gave her a soft kiss on the lips,_ "It is common among my kind to find kindred spirits that we feel, a compulsion to stay with, and protect, a spiritual fire, that binds us.  I find that rather ironic, considering your powers over fire, and how like a moth, I am drawn to that inner flame."

_*Poetry is not your strong point,* Keith looks up to the stars and then around the area,_ "Now I am just waxing poetic."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Keith_
> *Keith nodded slowly and gave her a soft kiss on the lips, "It is common among my kind to find kindred spirits that we feel, a compulsion to stay with, and protect, a spiritual fire, that binds us.  I find that rather ironic, considering your powers over fire, and how like a moth, I am drawn to that inner flame."
> 
> "Now I am just waxing poetic." *




Charlotte laughs.

"Oh, Keith," She says, "that's so very sweet of you to say things like that.  I'm not as poetic as you, though... but I still feel the same way, towards you."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 22, 2003)

_Keith smiles, and places an arm around Charlotte and watches the treeline, enjoying the peace and solitude amidst the stress of the rescue operation, and the day's events._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 22, 2003)

Charlotte leans against Keith, following his gaze towards the tree line.

_This little talk has laid all my worries to rest.
*Are you certain?*
He talked like he was very serious about us, and what's between us... yes, I'm certain.
*...though you and I both know that you'll be questioning him again in a day or two.*
No.  Not anymore... I'm certain now.  Nothing can shake that certainty now.
*I vaguely remember you saying something like that before...*
Quiet.  Let me enjoy the evening while it lasts._


----------



## Zhure (Jun 22, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *OOC: Zhure, Can I redo Lyrique now that we have the updated Bard info? He would have much better skills armor and a bit else. *




 Yes, but wait until I purchase the material before you make changes. Next month. Be patient.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 22, 2003)

Boromin: "Well, I feel all better, Sildarin, thanks for asking. The bear only knocked the wind outta me. I'm fit as a fiddle!"

So saying, Boromin walks around with vigor. "When are we going about our business next?"


----------



## Jarval (Jun 22, 2003)

Mortimer smiles at Boromin's renewed health.  "You're made of tougher stuff than most.  I think the marks that bear left on you would have killed any of us."

"So, while the love-birds make up, I think we should plan what to do.  We need to rest tonight, and I for one would favour returning to the tower we discovered.  Another night in the open doesn't strike me as a sound idea, least of all with that giant possibly searching for us."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 23, 2003)

"You hear that?" Charlotte asks Keith, looking at him. "I think they're talking about us... and what the plan is..."

She sighs. "Do you want to join them?  Or should we ignore them, for now?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 23, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *"You hear that?" Charlotte asks Keith, looking at him. "I think they're talking about us... and what the plan is..."
> 
> She sighs. "Do you want to join them?  Or should we ignore them, for now?" *




_Keith glances over his shoulder, and then back to Charlotte,_ "I was actually enjoying this, but perhaps we can save this brief respite for later?"

_Keith gives her another gentle kiss and leads her back by hand, and takes a seat,_ "I agree that we should go to the tower, but we go together, or not at all.  It was my plan all along to head that direction, but we need to do so in force."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Keith_
> *Keith glances over his shoulder, and then back to Charlotte, "I was actually enjoying this, but perhaps we can save this brief respite for later?"*




"I was too, but..." She sighs once more, "duty calls, I suppose.



> *Keith gives her another gentle kiss and leads her back by hand, and takes a seat, "I agree that we should go to the tower, but we go together, or not at all.  It was my plan all along to head that direction, but we need to do so in force." *




Charlotte seats herself next to Keith, nodding in agreement with what he says.

"Where is this tower you are talking about?" She asks.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 23, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *
> "Where is this tower you are talking about?" She asks. *




_Keith gestures in the direction they went,_ "It is a good walk in that direction, and it dominates the landscape, and seems to have been home to someone with arcane power.  We didn't explore very far, when Sildarin had come a running.  But I think our wizards, or those with arcane knowledge may be better apt to explain the tower then I."


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 23, 2003)

_Where's that crack of yours now, hmm?
*Do I hear disappointment in your tone?*
It's mockery that you hear.
*From one topic to another, when do you think you'll have some overflow energy floating around you so I could talk with the others?*
Not in a while, I don't feel like I'll be gaining more potential for a while still.
*You're starting to get boring, I bet I could have fun talking with all these interesting people. Especiall-*
Let me guess... Charlotte?
*Bullseye!*_

Sildarin stays where he was, listening to the others talk.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 23, 2003)

"To give a brief outline of the tower, It's tall and made of Grey stone not native to the area. there are no windows and a large door that I was able to sing open. Inside is a trophy room with animal heads on the walls and a flaming spear. there is a teleport pad of some design but We didn't think it safe to use. It may lead to another part of the tower and it may lead to another place entirely. We were just about to send Paendaerig through when Sildarin can running up. My best guess is that it's a hunting lodge for a powerful wind warrior. all the creature trophies are from flying creatures." Lyrique will draw a crude outline of the tower and the inside fom what he can remember.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 24, 2003)

"And from an architectural stand-point, rather interesting.  It's not at all of the local style, and rather dated in design."  Mortimer chips into Lyrique's description.  "But more importantly, it's the only warm place we've found on this Gods-forsaken island."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 24, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *"And from an architectural stand-point, rather interesting.  It's not at all of the local style, and rather dated in design."  Mortimer chips into Lyrique's description.  "But more importantly, it's the only warm place we've found on this Gods-forsaken island." *




_Keith hears the pleas of his allies,_ "Alright, I will make a suggestion then, as much as this goes against my own intuition, if you all wish to relocate to the tower, we can, but, I will not do so without a majority vote."

_Keith paused,_ "Considering this place is an unknown quality, and has many as of yet mysterious arcane qualities to it, I vote nay.  The rest of you?"


----------



## Jarval (Jun 24, 2003)

"I vote aye, if only because another night in the open may endanger those of us who have taken wounds."  Mortimer says.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 25, 2003)

"I agree with Mortimer, Besides If you think I'm gonna be able to sleep outdoors after being Mauled you have another thing comming" Lyrique says.


----------



## Velenne (Jun 25, 2003)

"Though the possible ramifications are harrowingly numerous, I am obligated to concurrently vote 'Aye' as well.  I believe that in this case the forthcoming benefits outweigh the risks and warrant a relocation.  But as you say, it is a democratic vote.  What a quaint ideal, democracy..."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Travellios _
> *"...What a quaint ideal, democracy..."*




"But better than the other options." Charlotte says, looking to Travellios.

"However, as for the vote... I will vote 'no'.  I'd much rather stay out here, knowing what dangers are out here, than stay in some tower of dated architectural design that is completely out-of-place on this island.  We need to investigate it further before we decide to move in."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 25, 2003)

"That makes three to two, so far," _Keith looks to the rest, resting his hand, gently on the pommel of his rapier._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 25, 2003)

"Keith," Charlotte says softly, putting her hand on his that rests on his rapier, "don't do that.  You look like you'll kill them if they don't agree with you." 

She gently takes his hand off his rapier, then holds it in her own.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 25, 2003)

*Boromin*

Boromin, to Mortimer: "Aye, that it might've. The durned bear caught me unawares or I would've killed it alone, I'm thinking now."


----------



## Calim (Jun 25, 2003)

"i will go whichever way the party decides upon."

Paendaerig states noncommittally.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 26, 2003)

"There's something to that tower that disconnected me with Slith... but a warm place to rest for a chance... I'm not voting..."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 26, 2003)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *"There's something to that tower that disconnected me with Slith... but a warm place to rest for a chance... I'm not voting..." *




_Keith looks annoyd but nods,_ "Alright, Boromin, you have a preference?  If not we head for the tower..."


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 26, 2003)

Rallyn nods, but adds, "So what is our story going to be if the owner is back?  'Sorry we just wanted to sleep in the warmth of your spear-thingie we weren't thinking of stealing'?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 26, 2003)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> *Rallyn nods, but adds, "So what is our story going to be if the owner is back?  'Sorry we just wanted to sleep in the warmth of your spear-thingie we weren't thinking of stealing'?" *




"I will leave that to those who wish to stay there, I am still against the whole idea, until we know more, but if the group goes that route I shall leave it to others to come up with a credible excuse..." _Keith replies calmly._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 26, 2003)

"leave that to me. It's my idea. I'll take the blame for any problems." Lyrique says and get up to find a better seat near the fire.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 26, 2003)

"I think we'd all appreciate it if you told us what your story is, when you come up with it..." Charlotte says, "that way, we all know what's going on."


----------



## Jarval (Jun 27, 2003)

"Why do we need a story?  We're stuck on this ice-block, and we needed somewhere to sleep.  Seems reasonable to me."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 27, 2003)

Lyrique looks at Charlotte and waves his arms around. "Why would I have to make up a story when this one is so interesting!"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 27, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *Lyrique looks at Charlotte and waves his arms around. "Why would I have to make up a story when this one is so interesting!" *




"I am sorry but your trust in our fellow mind, is dreadfully naive... this island is filled with nothing with savages, and mystery, I would prefer to be prepared, and not depend on the kindness of strangers," _Keith replies._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 27, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "I am sorry but your trust in our fellow mind, is dreadfully naive... this island is filled with nothing with savages, and mystery, I would prefer to be prepared, and not depend on the kindness of strangers," Keith replies. *




"Keith Have you ever thought of seeing a healer about that constipation problem? Seriously we have little choice. I understand your concerns but the benefits outweigh the risks." If you choose to remain in the cold all night than fine. I'm off to the Tower." Lyrique gets up and wraps his cloak about him.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 27, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Keith Have you ever thought of seeing a healer about that constipation problem? Seriously we have little choice. I understand your concerns but the benefits outweigh the risks." If you choose to remain in the cold all night than fine. I'm off to the Tower." Lyrique gets up and wraps his cloak about him. *




_Keith stands,_ "Looks like a decision has been made, everyone get up, lets move out, we have a tower to assail.  I am not cold, not cold eneough to tempt fate, but I won't let my foolish companions go without me, if only to keep our strength together.  Everyone up, lets go!"

_Keith looks to Charlotte, and whispers,_ "I am so looking forward to a time of respite."  _Keith moves forward, to take a scouting position,_ "Lets scout ahead, Paendaerig..."


----------



## Calim (Jun 27, 2003)

"Sure, why not." Paendaerig will move forward and start off towards the tower.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Keith_
> *"I am so looking forward to a time of respite."*




"So am I." She whispers back.

She stands up, brushes herself off, then walks to stand near Lyrique.  She regards him with an icy stare.

"Was most of that really necessary?" She asks, an edge to her voice. "And, as for the benefits outweighing the risks... we know _nothing_ of the place we are about to enter.  If you had to 'sing' the doors open, that tells me that strangers are not welcome there... and who knows what other strange things are there that we don't know about."

"And as for having a story... if the owner of that tower should be hostile, and comes upon us in their tower... then I would pray that we have a damn good reason for us being there.  I've been held prisoner once already on this venture, I'd prefer it to not happen again."

She then smiles at him. "I've enjoyed our talk, Lyrique, but I hope we don't have another one like this... because I think my sword would have to get involved.  And neither of us would like that, would we?"

She then walks off, headed after Keith.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 27, 2003)

Boromin likewise throws his gear together and makes for the distant tower, despite the looming darkness.

The trip is cold and bitter, but at least all the winds have died down, so there doesn't seem to be an imminent risk of frostbite from exposure. As before, no creatures disturb the group's passage. The woods are empty of wildlife.

The hilly snow-covered plains west of the forest show no signs of tracks, save the ones left earlier by the group's passing to and from the tower. It takes several hours to make the trek, but the tower finally stands in front of you, seeming even darker and more malevolent in the starlight.

The bronze door is once again closed.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 27, 2003)

At Charlotte's back Lyrique says "You deserve one another. I wonder if in 50 years when your old and feeble and he's young and vital will he still feel as he does now?" Those who can see Lyrique's face see a look of shock come across it. "Bright lady! I'm so sorry I said that. We are all tired and this is not the type of thing any of us is used to. I spoke well out of turn there and I'm sorry." He says and hides his face in his cloak as they walk. he drags a bit behind everyone else.


----------



## Velenne (Jun 27, 2003)

Travellios first attempts to strike up conversation on the trek but soon realizes that the frigid air is too painful on the lungs to keep it up for long.  He therefore finishes the long walk in silence along with the others, bundled up, arms crossed with hands in armpits, face buried into the front of his cloak up to the top of his nose.

Upon reaching the bronze door, he pops his face out long enough to ask, "I suppose knocking is inutile at this point, so shall we simply enter?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Lyrique_
> *"You deserve one another. I wonder if in 50 years when your old and feeble and he's young and vital will he still feel as he does now?" *




Charlotte turns sharply, and Serbanas' rapier has found it's way into her hand.  Her stare is now that of one enraged, and she takes a single step towards Lyrique.



> *"Bright lady! I'm so sorry I said that. We are all tired and this is not the type of thing any of us is used to. I spoke well out of turn there and I'm sorry."*




Charlotte simply nods, and sheathes her rapier.  She then returns to her walk.

_...he has a point.
*Yes he does.*
But I thought we decided not to question Keith anymore.
*This is not a concern for the present, but for the future.*
...true.  But is it any of Lyrique's business?
*No.*
Then why...?  Sometimes, I think I get too confused too easily.
*You do.*
I'll ignore that... what he said is true, as well.  We are all tired, and we are all doing and saying things that we wouldn't, if we weren't under pressure.  We're all doing that.  But what he said... I will grow old...
*It is natural, to grow old.*
I know... but will Keith... I'll have aged, while he will have appeared to not.  What are fifty years to an elf?
*Didn't you two have this discussion already?*
Probably... but I don't remember it too clearly.  Everything is a blur... things are moving too quickly.

I have to focus.  Focus... but first..._

Charlotte hangs back, waiting for Lyrique to catch up.

"I know that we're all tired.  We have been since this whole thing started.  And while you shouldn't have said what you did... it wasn't necessary for me to threaten you, either.  The last thing we need on this god-forsaken place is infighting."

She looks at Lyrique inquiringly. "Friends?" She smiles. "Or, if not that, truce?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 27, 2003)

Lyrique looks up from his hands and smiles at Charlotte. He has obviously been crying. "Friends. I'm so sorry for the awful things I said. Keith has this tendency to bring out my worst side."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 27, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *Lyrique looks up from his hands and smiles at Charlotte. He has obviously been crying. "Friends. I'm so sorry for the awful things I said. Keith has this tendency to bring out my worst side." *




"What are you crying for, get a hold of yourself," _as Keith comes back to the group, from scouting ahead,_ "Anyways the area seems clear, I will open the door," _as he tries to use the method that worked before on the door._

Taking ten he will make a Use Magic Device check which nets a final attempt of 16.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 27, 2003)

Rallyn continues along, remaining distant but there if needed.  The little gnome tucks deeper into this cloak and rubs his hands together as his breath condenses in the air before him.

Rallyn follows along.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 27, 2003)

"Keith wait. The door is shut. the owner may be home. knock first." Lyrique says from the folds of his cloak.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 27, 2003)

Rallyn mumbles aloud, though not really directed at anyone, "Why?  Would we not come in anyways if he told us to leave?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 27, 2003)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> *Rallyn mumbles aloud, though not really directed at anyone, "Why?  Would we not come in anyways if he told us to leave?" *



"what is with you all?" Lyrique says and sings a song of revealment (detect magic) to see if we're being influenced in any way.

OOC: waste of a spell but it fits the situation.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 27, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *"Keith wait. The door is shut. the owner may be home. knock first." Lyrique says from the folds of his cloak. *




"He didn't answer before, lets just go in, and be done with it," _Keith continues his action from before._


----------



## Jarval (Jun 27, 2003)

Rolling his eyes at his companion's arguments, Mortimer strides up to the door and knocks loudly, before calling out.

"We are weary travelers seeking a warm place to rest for the night.  May we have shelter?"  He steps back from the door, awaiting an answer.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 28, 2003)

_So changing... they're changing their mood and mind so quickly. This is excactly what I was afraid of.
*Actually, you were afraid of being dumbed.*
But isn't 'dumbing', as you put it, somebody a change of mind?
*Most often it's a change of heart, or not an actual change at all.*
Maybe you're right... maybe the fact that some of us almost got killed just shocked me.
*You should talk about it to somebody, somebody besides me.*
Maybe..._

Sildarin follows the others, silent and observing. He keeps his face blank, not really interested in getting into any debates.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 28, 2003)

Lyrique's magic detection reveals nought (as was expected).

No answer is heard from the knock on the bronze doors.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 28, 2003)

"OK Keith. There's no answer. Lets crack this open." Lyrique says seeming to regain his normal composure. "Shall I?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 29, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *"OK Keith. There's no answer. Lets crack this open." Lyrique says seeming to regain his normal composure. "Shall I?" *




_Keith nods,_ "Get on with it," _he draws his blade, just in case._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 29, 2003)

Use Magical device: Natural 20 +13=33 !!!! 

Lyrique sings, his voice moving up and down the scales and then finaly hitting keys and octives that no human voice could. His copper red hair flys wildly in the wind and his eyes glow yellow gold in the moonlight. You can see a coronna of energy around him that momentarily takes the shape of a ghostly golden dragon, than it vanishes as the song ends.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 29, 2003)

Once more the doors open wide at Lyrique's arcane singing. Everything appears undisturbed as far as is obvious.

Boromin stands and stares agape at Lyrique. "I didna know you could sing like that, laddie."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 29, 2003)

"Everyone has special gifts Mr. Boromin. Mine is my voice. Mother says it's because of the old Dragon blood in my family." Lyrique says and enters the tower.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 29, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *"Everyone has special gifts Mr. Boromin. Mine is my voice. Mother says it's because of the old Dragon blood in my family." Lyrique says and enters the tower. *




_Keith walks in, looking around,_ "Looks like nothing has changed... this place may be abandoned, but the magic is still going."


----------



## Jarval (Jun 30, 2003)

Mortimer steps into the tower, moving over to the spear and warming his hands.

"If it's abandoned, then we can sleep here without any problem.  And since no-one seems to be at home, let's work with that assumption."  He pulls his gloves off, giving his fingers better access to the heat.

"All the same, we'd be wise to place a guard tonight.  I doubt the giant or any of the orcs will be able to open the door, but playing it safe can't hurt."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 30, 2003)

_Keith nods, finding a comfortable place to sit, and clean his blade more, and keep it sharp,_ "I agree, I will meditate, and then be on guard for the rest of the watch."


----------



## Velenne (Jun 30, 2003)

"I will do the same.  After a bit of exploration of course!  What a fascinating place.  I wonder if we could make this our temporary stronghold during our stay on the island?  There must certainly be something of use in here besides the ambience.  Although, I must admit, if that is all it is, I would be most grateful indeed."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 30, 2003)

Velenne said:
			
		

> *"I will do the same.  After a bit of exploration of course!  What a fascinating place.  I wonder if we could make this our temporary stronghold during our stay on the island?  There must certainly be something of use in here besides the ambience.  Although, I must admit, if that is all it is, I would be most grateful indeed." *




_Keith glances up and then speaks to Charlotte,_ "Was he this _flowery_ in the larder?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 30, 2003)

Charlotte simply nods at Keith, then takes a seat beside him.

"I'll watch with you." She says plainly.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 30, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *Charlotte simply nods at Keith, then takes a seat beside him.
> 
> "I'll watch with you." She says plainly. *




*She is a good soul, even if she be human, a good soul indeed, she has a gift that I will never possess and I envy her for it, but that makes her all the more intriguiging.  Perhaps I am too gruff, with the others, and perhaps I am not elven enough for others, but she makes me feel, more... alive, then anything else here.  I can take solace in that,*_ Keith thinks to himself as he cleans his blade._

"I had not realized that I seemed so menacing back there, I do not often realize that others are much more diplomatic then I.  Thank you," _he says slowly, his voice barely wavering,_ "though you will need your rest, beloved.  The morrow will bring more challenges, and hpefully more success."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 30, 2003)

"Please everyone stay away from the small room over there." Lyrique points to the door leading to the teleport disk, "We have no idea where it goes and don't have the strength to deal with it at the moment." He then sits down on the floor and sings a soft elven lullaby until he is in trance.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 30, 2003)

Rallyn sits apart a little ways from people and keeps quiet watch until the elves wake up.  Then he'll catch his own sleep.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 30, 2003)

The interior of the black tower is just as warm as before, completely obviating the harsh chill of the arctic land outside. While the glass-encased spear does dance with fire, it doesn't seem as if the heat radiates from there.

The night passes uneventfully.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 30, 2003)

Lyrique looks out the front door and looks around. Hopefuly there is not a nation of Orcs or giants awaiting them.
"Rise and shine Students of Drell. We have people to rescue!"
He looks over at his friends and quietly sings a prayer to the gods that he has friends like these.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 30, 2003)

_Keith is already up, watching over the others,_ "If we intend to make this an outpost then it must be investigated, so we know its layout, after we investigate we return to the matter at hand."


----------



## Jarval (Jun 30, 2003)

Mortimer wakes at Lyrique voice singing out.

"Gods, it's too early in the morning to be that cheery..."  He grumbles, rubbing his eyes.  He runs his hand back through his hair, and takes a sip from his waterskin before responding.

"Good idea, Keith.  Since no-one seems to be about, we might as well use this place."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 30, 2003)

Lyrique moves to whisper to Charlotte "Don't you think we should be worring about our people and what they are going through? Is there any way to remind Keith without setting a Pissing match off again?""


----------



## Velenne (Jul 1, 2003)

Travellios, having only needed a few hours of meditation as well, busied the remaining night hours studying and inspecting the tower as insofar as he felt safe doing.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Lyrique_
> *"Don't you think we should be worrying about our people and what they are going through? Is there any way to remind Keith without setting a Pissing match off again?"" *




"What are you talking about?" Charlotte asks, sleep still apparent in her eyes. "I don't quite follow you."

She then narrows her eyes at him. "And if you ever wake us up by singing again... so help me, I'll stab you with something."


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 1, 2003)

Rallyn looks for some kind of humor or jest in Charlotte's second statement, as he kind of liked the singing waking (as opposed to shouts of alarm or screams of pain) and is saddened to find none.

He busies himself collecting his things and keeps to himself.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 1, 2003)

Hey Zhure, you wouldn't happen to have a calendar handy, would you?  Also, I need the current date, if you can provide that.

Thanks much!


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 1, 2003)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> *Rallyn looks for some kind of humor or jest in Charlotte's second statement, as he kind of liked the singing waking (as opposed to shouts of alarm or screams of pain) and is saddened to find none.
> 
> He busies himself collecting his things and keeps to himself. *




_Keith glances to Rallyn,_ "You have been silent little gnome, what do you suggest for the day's activities."


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 1, 2003)

Rallyn considers for a moment and shrugs, "I think you guys are right."

"Careful look around," he says as he finishes hefting his pack onto his back and readies his short spear.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 1, 2003)

Charlotte sits for a moment in silence, a slightly vacant look in her eyes.

_Why am I so rude?
*...*
Aren't you going to talk to me?
*Not when you're like this.*
I hate you.
*...*
Say something!
*...*
..._

She then turns, so that her back is facing the rest of the group, and starts sobbing.

_Damn it, damn it, damn it... why here, why now?  Why do I have to be so rude!  I could've been a little nicer... the singing was nice... but I don't know what he was talking about... and I'm tired... I'm sick of all this fighting... but we have to... I'm so confused..._


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 1, 2003)

Rallyn looks up, confused, then looks to Keith for a moment before walking over to Charlotte and giving her a pat mid-back and strained smile up at her.

"Don't let it get to you Charlotte.  I know it's hard.  I feel it too."

He tries to sound reassuring and looks to Keith for additional help.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Rallyn_
> *"Don't let it get to you Charlotte.  I know it's hard.  I feel it too."*




"Thanks, Rallyn." Charlotte says, her voice shaky. "It's just... I'm sorry... I shouldn't be so mean..."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 1, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "What are you talking about?" Charlotte asks, sleep still apparent in her eyes. "I don't quite follow you."
> 
> She then narrows her eyes at him. "And if you ever wake us up by singing again... so help me, I'll stab you with something." *



"I'm sorry to interupt your inner-monologue but I meant the tower should wait until after we free the villagers." Lyrique says. "If your going to be this irritable I'll just make myself scarce." the bard says and wanders off to hang out with Ralynn and the others.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 1, 2003)

_Keith sees Rallyn's look, and looks confused for a moment, a rare look on his face,_ "Well, I think we have had a long two days, lets all just take a moment to relax, and kind of enjoy the fact that we have our health, lest we splinter, like an old tree, in the dead of winter."

_Keith places a hand on Charlotte's shoulder and smiles to her, and then looks to Lyrique,_ "Good singing this morn, bard, it moved me, and despite myself, I would not mind hearing your gentle songs in a time of peace, and play."

_Keith turned back to Charlotte,_ "We can't let despair or confusion consume us."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Keith_
> *"We can't let despair or confusion consume us." *




Charlotte looks up at Keith.

"I know... and I try... but... it's all just starting to get to me..."

"I'm sorry... I know I shouldn't be crying... I'm just holding us up..."


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 1, 2003)

As Keith is paused with a look of confusion on his face, Rallyn pointedly looks at Charlotte's sobbing form and back, then back again trying to hint to him to be supportive.

Turning back to face Charlotte, he looks up at her and nods.



> *"It's just... I'm sorry... I shouldn't be so mean..."*





He looks understanding and tries for an impish grin, "No you shoudn't.  You'll give some of the newcomers the idea that you're likely to spit them on that half-orc steel of yours."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 1, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Charlotte looks up at Keith.
> 
> ...




_Keith places an arm around her, and holds her close,_ "Its alright, Charlotte, your not holding anything up.  This is hard for all of us, some more then others..."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Rallyn_
> *"No you shoudn't.  You'll give some of the newcomers the idea that you're likely to spit them on that half-orc steel of yours." *




Charlotte laughs lightly, despite the tears still streaming down her face.

"You're right, Rallyn." She says softly.  She then looks up at him. "Thanks..."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Keith_
> *"Its alright, Charlotte, your not holding anything up.  This is hard for all of us, some more then others..." *




Charlotte nods silently.

"Thank you for understanding..." She says quietly.


----------



## Calim (Jul 1, 2003)

Paendaerig will take this morning to take a closer look around the room examining every little nook and cranny of every little bit of this entire room including the spear.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 1, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Charlotte nods silently.
> 
> "Thank you for understanding..." She says quietly. *




_Keith nods, looking arund at each of his companions, holding her close.  He seems moved, but also thinking, the group was on the verge of splintering, he was not the most apt to fix it, but it seemed as if he was left with making the decisions..._

"Lyrique, we will find the orcs, and the innocents, I want to spend some time investigating, no more then an hour or so, and then we move on, to find those lost.  I promise ye..."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 1, 2003)

"If it's not more than an Hour I can agree. But we have to remain focused on our mission. As we sit here, people could be dieing and most likely are being tortured. I for one would like to trance with out thinking I'm hearing my parents screaming for help." Lyrique says. 
He will walk over to the door to the teleporter pad and sing to open the door. Use magical device: 2+13=15


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 1, 2003)

Sildarin is thorougly confused by the swinging moods around him.

_They're all so confused...
*And you aren't?*
I am, but I don't yell at the others because of it._

Not really one to know how to search or investigate, Sildarin takes a place somewhere where he won't be on anybody's way and starts meditating.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 1, 2003)

Mortimer starts searching the room thoroughly, looking for any secret doors or stairways that might lead further up the tower.

(Search: 9 (Skill) + 8 (roll) = 17.  Of course, you can reroll if you don't want me knowing the dice result )


----------



## Zhure (Jul 2, 2003)

Lyrique looks outside the tower, and it appears just as before. Open blank white plains filled with snow. During the night the wind must've blown fiercely, since the group's tracks from the day before are no longer visible among the deep drifts.

Mortimer searches diligently about, but can find no secret caches, or doors, even with Paendaerig's help.  Not under strict time constraints, so I assumed you took 20, and got +2 for Aid Another from Paendaerig.

Lyrique sings open the "teleporter" door. As before, it's a plain white square of some translucent glowing stone.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 2, 2003)

"It's open. Who wants to go first?" The bard asks.


----------



## Velenne (Jul 2, 2003)

Travellios gasps at the sight.  He approaches tentatively, reaching a hand out but not quite touching it.

"Fascinating!!  A teleporter you say?  To where?  What a wondrous piece of architecture!  I shall _have_ to discover how such a feat was accomplished.  My family's coffers would flourish with such a device at our disposal."


----------



## Calim (Jul 2, 2003)

"I volunteered once already as the one with the least to lose here so I will volunteer again."  Paendaerig looks to Keith to see if he will be stopped again.


----------



## Zhure (Jul 3, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *Hey Zhure, you wouldn't happen to have a calendar handy, would you?  Also, I need the current date, if you can provide that.
> 
> Thanks much! *




See the OOC thread for too much information on that subject.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 3, 2003)

Calim said:
			
		

> *"I volunteered once already as the one with the least to lose here so I will volunteer again."  Paendaerig looks to Keith to see if he will be stopped again. *




_Keith pauses, and nods to Paendaerig,_ "Lets get on with it."


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 3, 2003)

Rallyn walks a circle around the glowing pad and looks at it curiously.


----------



## Calim (Jul 3, 2003)

Paendaerig walks boldly into the circle.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 3, 2003)

Calim said:
			
		

> *Paendaerig walks boldly into the circle. *



OOC: Lyrique pushes him through.

"Just go through and then head right back to see if it's 2 way. Don't explore by yourself." Lyrique says.


----------



## Zhure (Jul 3, 2003)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> *Rallyn walks a circle around the glowing pad and looks at it curiously. *




The 'pad' encompasses the entirety of the floor in the very small room.


----------



## Zhure (Jul 4, 2003)

Paendaerig walks boldly onto the "teleportation" pad, just as Lyrique gives him a nudge... nothing overtly happens.

 Don't you hate it when that happens?


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 4, 2003)

_What are they doing?
*I think they're playing with that drawing. They think it's some kind of teleporter.*
I see...
*Aren't you going to help?*
There's nothing I can do about it, I'm not a teleporter... Not yet, at least.
*But you know stuff about them, don't you?*
Nothing much, really._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 4, 2003)

"OK Let me try." Lyrique says and begins to sing again.

Use magical device: 5+13=18


----------



## Zhure (Jul 5, 2003)

Lyrique sings out boldly once again, but there's no apparent change in the small closet-like room. The white tile still luminesces the exact same hue.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 5, 2003)

Lyrique will step onto the platform and look for switches or secret doors.


----------



## Calim (Jul 5, 2003)

Paendaerig will start searching the room.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 5, 2003)

"Maybe it's command word triggered?"  Mortimer leans up against the door frame, watching the others tinker with the teleportation pad.  "Or maybe that spear triggers it somehow?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 5, 2003)

Lyrique says "Top floor." while standing on it.


----------



## Zhure (Jul 7, 2003)

Again, Lyrique's actions elicit nothing from the "teleport" platform.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 7, 2003)

"Wait a minute! Paendaerig and I will stay in the 'teleport area' everyone else stay out. Mortimer can you close the doors for me?" Lyrique says.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 7, 2003)

Rallyn nods and steps out.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 8, 2003)

_Keith simply folds his arms, and looks on waiting to see if anything significant happens._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 8, 2003)

Charlotte stands near Keith, waiting for Mortimer to close the doors.

"Is it just me," Charlotte whispers to Keith, "or is this probably a waste of time...?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 8, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *Charlotte stands near Keith, waiting for Mortimer to close the doors.
> 
> "Is it just me," Charlotte whispers to Keith, "or is this probably a waste of time...?" *




*Read my mind,*_ Keith nodded slowly,_ "I am thinking this is probably pointless, but worth a try, if anything, our main task is the people still in the custody of the orcs," _ he turned to Charlotte,_ "But I agree this current course of action," _gesturing to Lyrique and Paendaerig,_ "may be a waste."


----------



## Velenne (Jul 8, 2003)

Travellios, surprisingly silently, laments the fact that he is too injured to chance the possibilities of the platform.  His mind tries to deduce its possible function.   Perhaps he knows an arcane word that might be tied to such objects...

Spellcraft Check: 12 + 10 = 22


----------



## Jarval (Jul 9, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *"Wait a minute! Paendaerig and I will stay in the 'teleport area' everyone else stay out. Mortimer can you close the doors for me?" Lyrique says. *



"Sure."  Mortimer takes a step back and closes the doors.  He waits a moment, then knocks on the wood.

"So, you still there?"


----------



## Zhure (Jul 9, 2003)

Once more, Paendaerig steps into the small room, this time with only Lyrique and himself inside. Nothing seems to happen; he can clearly hear the voices of his friends outside the door.

Travellios's careful study of the device seems to indicate it's possibly some sort of teleportation circle, though of a very limited scope.

 Travellios concludes it's a spell-completion teleportation circle (anything to cut the cost down, eh?), so anyone using it must 1- have teleportation circle on their spell list and 2- have the requisite stat (Cha or Int for Sorc or Wis, respectively), or emulate such via UMD or PMD. The user must also designate the target of the circle and it only lasts for ten minutes per level (or emulated level). This device otherwise functions as per teleportation circle.

note: Lyrique wasn't getting a high enough score to activate the properties of the circle (DC 20 base, then DC 22 for the stat emulation)


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 10, 2003)

"You've pigued my interest... what is it in that closet?"
Sildarin gets up and gets to the closet.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 10, 2003)

"Well I had hoped that closing the doors might activate this. I guess I was wrong." Lyrique says and opens the door. 

Once outside the little room Lyrique will say "I can't seem to get it to work. have we agreed that the next step is to find the Orcs and rescue the villagers? If so lets us go."


----------



## Velenne (Jul 10, 2003)

"I have concluded that the intricacies of this device are beyond my ability to complete until after at least another century of study.  However, a particularly adroit individual may find it within their means to beguile the device into thinking _they_ had such power but such skills were not a part of my training at the Academy.  It would be difficult, to be sure, but not impossible."

EDIT: Exactly like TC in that we choose the destination, or is that fixed?


----------



## Calim (Jul 10, 2003)

oh well


----------



## Calim (Jul 10, 2003)

"I may be able to make it think all kinds of things but what do I need it to think"  Paendaerig looks up as Travellios reveals this and smiles slightly

ooc: umd +6

"And if Lyrique would assist mayhap we could do this together then."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 10, 2003)

"Perhaps working together Paendaerig, we can foil this spell and get it working." Lyrique says.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 10, 2003)

Mortimer sits on the floor, unable to offer any real help, so settling for just watching his companions work.

"So, how are you feeling this morning Boromin?  Ready to take on an orc tribe?"  He enquires of his companion, as he sorts through his _haversack_.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 10, 2003)

Rallyn looks through the door at what Paendarig and Lyrique are doing then goes back to stand in the room with the glowing spear.  While carefully avoiding touching the case he tries to see how the glass box opens.

Curiosity doesn't fuel his interest so much as desire to be occupied.  He tries to piece together if he can open it telekinetically from across the room, preferably from behind a trophy, and maybe lift the spear out.

_Mother knows, I'd run if I saw one of us coming with that thing.  Especially if I was one of the orcs._

_Or maybe I can just throw my spear at it from back there and break the glass..._


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 11, 2003)

Zhure said:
			
		

> * Travellios concludes it's a spell-completion teleportation circle (anything to cut the cost down, eh?), so anyone using it must 1- have teleportation circle on their spell list and 2- have the requisite stat (Cha or Int for Sorc or Wis, respectively), or emulate such via UMD or PMD. *



Does that include Dex for psions like Sildarin?
And is PDM supposed to be UPD (Use Psionic Device)?


----------



## Zhure (Jul 11, 2003)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Does that include Dex for psions like Sildarin?
> And is PDM supposed to be UPD (Use Psionic Device)? *



 Yes and yes. El skull crampe.


----------



## Zhure (Jul 11, 2003)

Velenne said:
			
		

> *EDIT: Exactly like TC in that we choose the destination, or is that fixed? *




 Correct. Once chosen, the 'circle' remains fixed on that point for 10 minutes per caster level, then the effect ends. Later usages may select a different point, or the same point again as the terminus.


----------



## Zhure (Jul 11, 2003)

Rallyn's close observance of the glass encasing the spear looks as if it lifts right off, hinged in the back. There are no visible locks holding it closed.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 11, 2003)

Rallyn backs up and takes cover, trying to judge if anyone else has line-of-sight to the box and thus to danger.  If so, he will ask that they step behind something.


----------



## Zhure (Jul 12, 2003)

Since the teleportation "closet" is directly adjacent to the trophy room wherein the spear is stored, practically everyone is fairly close to the display case.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 12, 2003)

"Rallyn," Charlotte says, looking at him, "what exactly are you doing?"


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 12, 2003)

Rallyn straightens as everyone is near the case.  "Well I figure the spear is magical right?  So it probably would be a little better at dropping orcs than the sticks we've been using.  Plus it's got the whole I'm-on-fire-and-soon-you'll-be-too thing going for it.  Probably be pretty frightening to your average pig-face."

"But then, it's probably got some magic on it that hurts whoever tries to steal it," he shrugs uncomfortably, "Which is basically what I'm talking about doing."

He gestures to the box shaking it off, "Anyways, if I throw a rock or spear at the case, it'll like hurt it instead of me right?  At least that's the thought.  And while Lyrique and Paendarig sing to the glowing circle, I want to be doing something."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 12, 2003)

_Keith nods,_ "Sounds like a sound plan to me, go for it."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 12, 2003)

UMD: 19+13=32! 

Lyrique asks everyone to stand away from the pad for a moment and concentrates. He then sings again this time with more gusto.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 12, 2003)

Sildarin is a little befuddled.
"Why... are you singing to the circle?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 12, 2003)

"My special gift it to 'sing to the magic' in things. Professor Van Huzean says I have a harmonic charming effect in my voice. Anyway I can get magical things to function by singing to them." Lyrique says.


----------



## Zhure (Jul 13, 2003)

Still need to use UMD to emulate a CHA of 19, and declare a target site to make the 'device' work.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 13, 2003)

Rallyn nods and waits for those not in the closet to either get clear or take cover.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 13, 2003)

Zhure said:
			
		

> * Still need to use UMD to emulate a CHA of 19, and declare a target site to make the 'device' work. *




OOC: I have no idea how to do that as a player. Lyrique will try to say and think the word *library*


----------



## Jarval (Jul 14, 2003)

Mortimer stands and takes a few steps back, giving his companions room to work.  His attention has shifted from Lyrique and Paendaerig to Rallyn's task, the spear being the item that first caught his interest.


----------



## Zhure (Jul 14, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *
> 
> OOC: I have no idea how to do that as a player. Lyrique will try to say and think the word library *




PHB, page 76, re: UMD
"Emulate Ability Score: To cast a spell from a scroll, you need a high ability score in the appropriate ability (Intelligence for wizard spells, Wisdom for divine spells, and Charisma for sorcerer or bard spells). Your effective ability score (appropriate to the class you’re emulating when you try to cast the spell from the scroll) is your result minus 15. If you already have a high enough score in the appropriate ability, you don’t need to make this check."

Since the teleportation pad is a spell completion item, you'd need either an INT, CHA or DEX of 19 (for Wizards, Sorcerers, or Psion (Nomads) respectively) to be able to complete the 'casting.' Since Lyrique has none of these stats, he'd need to get a separate UMD check of 17 (he has a 17 Cha, and needs to emulate a 19; 19-2+15=17 DC).


----------



## Zhure (Jul 14, 2003)

Mortimer take a glance at the spear case. It's clear Rallyn is thinking of opening the container.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 14, 2003)

Zhure said:
			
		

> *
> 
> PHB, page 76, re: UMD
> "Emulate Ability Score: To cast a spell from a scroll, you need a high ability score in the appropriate ability (Intelligence for wizard spells, Wisdom for divine spells, and Charisma for sorcerer or bard spells). Your effective ability score (appropriate to the class you’re emulating when you try to cast the spell from the scroll) is your result minus 15. If you already have a high enough score in the appropriate ability, you don’t need to make this check."
> ...



OK.. UMD check 17+13=30


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 14, 2003)

Once everyone is clear Rallyn will attempt first just to open the case using _far hand_ and lift the spear out at distance.  Should that fail he will hurl something handy (candlestick, trophy, paperweight, etc) at the case and try to break it.  Should that fail he will try launching his spear at the case.  After each action he will duck behind his cover just in case.


----------



## Zhure (Jul 15, 2003)

Lyrique begins casting the teleport circle, establishing a temporary link between this small closet and the library in Drell, many leagues away.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 16, 2003)

Mortimer shuffles back from Rallyn's experiment, ducking behind any cover that presents itself.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 16, 2003)

"Hey! Anyone want to go back to Drell?" Lyrique says very pleased with himself.


----------



## Zhure (Jul 16, 2003)

[Assuming everyone finally moves away from the glass case] Rallyn manifests _far hand_ on the cover over the flaming-headed spear. The cover easily comes open, hinged as it is, and the spear is open to the air of the room. Surprisingly, no rush of heated air comes off of the weapon. It appears to be the same pleasantly warm temperature as the rest of the room.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 16, 2003)

"Well, so far no kaboom..  Let's try.."

Rallyn tries to telekinetically lift the spear.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 16, 2003)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> *"Well, so far no kaboom..  Let's try.."
> 
> Rallyn tries to telekinetically lift the spear. *




_Keith nods,_ "Be careful Rallyn," _he says with some hint of concern._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 17, 2003)

Charlotte stands beside and slightly Keith, her hand on his shoulder.

"This could be very bad..." She says softly, watching.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 17, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *Charlotte stands beside and slightly Keith, her hand on his shoulder.
> 
> "This could be very bad..." She says softly, watching. *




_Keith clasps her hand,_ "I agree, but the box is open now..." _Keith gives her hand a soft squeeze, watching the scene transpire._


----------



## Zhure (Jul 17, 2003)

While Lyrique is in the background, chanting steadily for his ten minutes of casting, Rallyn delicately lifts the spear out of the glass container. The fire limning the spearhead still gives off no heat, and doesn't seem to gutter or move in time to any wind. It's almost as if it's a fire that doesn't interact with the rest of the world.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 17, 2003)

Rallyn lifts the spear out and sets it down on the ground and blows out a long sigh.  "Y'know, it'd be funny---well, no it wouldn't I guess---if this spear was just lighting.  For the room I mean."

Rallyn goes over for a closer look at the craftsmanship and notes any squiggly lines on it.

"Hey Travellios?  Can you tell us anything about this thing?"


----------



## Zhure (Jul 17, 2003)

(Oddly enough, the room does seem a little dimmer than before, but just as warm and cozy.)


----------



## Velenne (Jul 17, 2003)

> "Hey Travellios? Can you tell us anything about this thing?"




Travellios looks up from Lyrique's singing at the sound of his name.

"Eh-wh-," he looks back to the circle and sighs, having lost his train of thought regarding the device's intricacies, "Why, yes of course.  Elementary in fact.  Merely takes time; most of a day to be precise."

He walks over to Rallyn and holds out his hand for the spear to see what he can tell of it upon further inspection.

OOC: Spellcraft or Knowledge:Arcana?  Roll is 7 + 10 or 7, respectively.


----------



## Zhure (Jul 19, 2003)

The spear's not really legendary, so lore rolls won't help determine it's abilities. Travellios's spellcraft will tell him the flame is probably a continual flame -or more likely a variant thereof. The spearhead has been transmuted into a light emitter. It's also very likely it's an enchanted weapon of some sort, but the exact plus isn't determinable without an _Identify_. The spear is certainly a masterwork weapon.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 19, 2003)

Zhure said:
			
		

> * The spear's not really legendary, so lore rolls won't help determine it's abilities. Travellios's spellcraft will tell him the flame is probably a continual flame -or more likely a variant thereof. The spearhead has been transmuted into a light emitter. It's also very likely it's an enchanted weapon of some sort, but the exact plus isn't determinable without an Identify. The spear is certainly a masterwork weapon.  *



Lyrique will cast Identify on the spear.

"Hey. If I can get the teleporter to go to the library... maybe I can get it to the Orc compound and get our people out with out having to kill a towns worth of Orcs." Lyrique says after he casts the Identify.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 19, 2003)

OOC: *Notes the new 1 hour casting time of identify* Well that's much more reasonable...  And it identifies all magical properties of a single item.  Me likes...  I hope that's the version you are casting, cause watching you for 8 hours might get old.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 19, 2003)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> *OOC: *Notes the new 1 hour casting time of identify* Well that's much more reasonable...  And it identifies all magical properties of a single item.  Me likes...  I hope that's the version you are casting, cause watching you for 8 hours might get old.   *



OOC: I was told I could rework Lyrique with the 3.5 bard abilities. so it's the 1 hour spell.


----------



## Zhure (Jul 21, 2003)

*Moving along...*

Lyrique finishes the casting of the _Teleport Circle_ after ten minutes. The floor of the small chamber changes color to a subtle red hue.

He then turns and begins casting _Identify_.

 It takes an hour, so there's plenty of time for others to do what they will.

After _identifying_ the spear, Lyrique knows it's properties.  The halfspear is a +3, with Continual Flame cast on it.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Moving along...*



			
				Zhure said:
			
		

> *Lyrique finishes the casting of the Teleport Circle after ten minutes. The floor of the small chamber changes color to a subtle red hue.
> 
> He then turns and begins casting Identify.
> 
> ...




_*OOC:* Mine mine mine, I can see this getting bad..._

_Keith waits,_ "So what say you Lyrique, has your magic proven useful, once more?"


----------



## Velenne (Jul 21, 2003)

As he had not prepared the spell for the day, Travellios handed over the spear without verbal complaint, but silently lamented not being able to discover its secrets himself.  

"It has an obvious enhancement to the edge with a bite of magic added for good measure.  The flame is benign- probably a permenant version of the _Continual Flame_ spell.  I have not read nor heard of any spear matching this description however, so Lyrique will have to tell you the rest."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Re: Moving along...*



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> OOC: Mine mine mine, I can see this getting bad...
> 
> Keith waits, "So what say you Lyrique, has your magic proven useful, once more?" *




OOC: "I'm sorry Keith. It's cursed. I think Sildarin should have it."

IC: Lyrique hands the spear to Charlotte. "It's highly enchanted. I say "ur Lady of the Flames' uses it."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Moving along...*



> _Lyrique_
> *Lyrique hands the spear to Charlotte. "It's highly enchanted. I say 'Our Lady of the Flames' uses it." *




"No thanks," Charlotte says, shaking her head. "Although I admit that it is an interesting weapon, I prefer rapiers.  I'm no good with a spear."


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 21, 2003)

"It's a simple enough weapon to use.  I'm sure any of us could employ it---Well, maybe not you Travellios, no offense--but it would be best employed by someone who is going to be seen.  None of us are your average low-brow, thirty pounds of armor, army regulars but some of us are better up front than others."

Rallyn looks at some of the people who are regularly up front taking hits.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 21, 2003)

"Hmm..." Charlotte ponders.

_The rapier Serbanas gave me, he said it was good for future enhancement... I'd hate to get rid of it.  But we don't have the ability nor the time to do that with it.  This spear... 'highly enchanted' is a little vague for me.  I'd imagine that it's at least as good as the mithril-adamantium alloy Serbanas made._

_But what about all my training with the rapier?  I don't think I've used a spear... and even if what Rallyn says is right - that any of us could use it - I don't have the advantages with it that I do with a rapier._

_Well... maybe I should use it, for now.  Until we can do something with my rapier, to make it a better weapon... until then, I should use the weapon that will give us a better edge in combat._

"Just how... 'magical' is the spear?  Is it better than the rapier Serbanas gave me?  As much as I'd hate to leave my rapier, if this spear is a better weapon and performs better, then I should use it, for the good of the group."

"And even if we do use it... how do we know that the original owner won't come back for it?"

Realistically, my attacks with the spear are the same as those with Serbanas' rapier: +5.  Also, the damage from the spear is greater.  Charlotte is one of those who are often in the front in the hand-to-hand, and having a better weapon would be a good plan.  However, she's already got what counts for a +1 weapon, so if somebody else who gets in combat doesn't have a semi-decent weapon, I'd recommend that they take the spear, rather than me.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 21, 2003)

Sildarin follows the things going on around him, observing and not saying a word.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 21, 2003)

"If no one else wants it, I'll take it."  Mortimer chips in, looking at the spear with interest.  "I like my rapier, but I don't think I have the same focus with it that Charlotte has.  Besides, who could resist the chance to have a flaming spear."  He grins, running his hand through the cold flame.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 22, 2003)

_Keith has to think,_ "If you don't mind Mortimer, I think I will hold onto it, my training in weapons encompasses a variety of fighting styles, rapier being one of my favorite styles, but I am proficient in other weapons as well."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 22, 2003)

"Hold on." Charlotte says, putting her hand on the spear. "I think that the person who is involved in hand-to-hand the most, aside from myself, should be the one to get the spear."

"However, since there seems to be some question as to who that is..." She says, rolling her eyes, "I have another solution."

"Let's have ourselves a lottery."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 22, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *"Hold on." Charlotte says, putting her hand on the spear. "I think that the person who is involved in hand-to-hand the most, aside from myself, should be the one to get the spear."
> 
> "However, since there seems to be some question as to who that is..." She says, rolling her eyes, "I have another solution."
> 
> "Let's have ourselves a lottery." *




_Keith nods,_ "Fine but lets not waste too much time on this, we have people to save.  Though the choice should be obvious for tactical reasons."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 22, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Keith nods, "Fine but lets not waste too much time on this, we have people to save.  Though the choice should be obvious for tactical reasons." *



"Exactly. That's why Charlotte should have it. The spear had continual flame on it Keith. You have relied on stealth more than once since this started. The light this spear gives off will hamper that greatly. Charlotte is a frontline fighter and does not rely on stealth as you do." Lyrique says knowing Keith just wants to use the spear.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 22, 2003)

"But I am the better fighter," _Keith replies flatly,_ "But if Charlotte wants it, and the team demands that, then so be it, my blade has served me well, in this endeavor, lets settle this."

_Keith picks up the spear, and hands it to Charlotte,_ "Lets go."


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 22, 2003)

_Sildarin fights by stealth, as does Keith.  Charlotte is up front but Serbanas has given her quite a blade.  Mortimer...  He's a little of both.  And Lyrique, Travellios, and I really should stay away from the front._

"Mortimer, if Charlotte uses the spear, is her rapier better forged than yours?  We need every advantage we can get."

Rallyn looks from Mortimer to Charlotte and back.

"Just a suggestion of course."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 22, 2003)

Charlotte sighs. "Alright, I'll use it."

_Stubborn... he really wanted the spear.  I wonder why?_

_And he is the better fighter... hmm.  Well.  Arrogant, too.  What is his problem today?  He may be right... but that's no reason to be rude.  But he doesn't want to waste time, so being blunt may be the only way to save time..._

_I'll ponder this later... we should go._

"Okay, now that that's settled." Charlotte says, attempting to get used to the feel of the spear in her hands, "Where do we go from here?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 22, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *"Okay, now that that's settled." Charlotte says, attempting to get used to the feel of the spear in her hands, "Where do we go from here?" *




_Keith folds his arms,_ "We go save the village folk from the orcs, that spear hungers for action, I suppose, and I tire of thios place.  We have lingered far too long, get your gear, steel yourselves, and lets go."

_Keith turns to Charlotte, as the rest do as they will,_ "A flaming spear, for a fiery heart, how apt," _gives her a soft kiss on the lips,_ "Use it well," _he looks around,_ "the rest of you, stop peeping, and lets get ready."


----------



## Zhure (Jul 22, 2003)

Just a bump to prove I'm alive. Nothing to post


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Keith_
> *"A flaming spear, for a fiery heart, how apt," gives her a soft kiss on the lips, "Use it well," he looks around, "the rest of you, stop peeping, and lets get ready." *




Charlotte nods.

"Don't worry, I will."

_He is still acting somewhat strange... but anyway.  We have people to save._

"Alright, you heard Keith." Charlotte says. "Let's go.  Lyrique, can we get us to... wherever it is that we're going?"

_I imagine that I look pretty wicked carrying this flaming halfspear... I wonder how easy it would be to scare off a bunch of orcs, looking like this?_


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 22, 2003)

_*That flame highlights her features pretty well, doesn't it?*
Yes, it does.
*--- You agreed! Whohoo!! You're coming out of your-*
I just said that the angle in which the light hits her is good, nothing else.
*Come on! You know it just as well as I do-*
So please stop telling me something I know.
*Bah! You aren't fun at all today...*_

Sildarin shoulders his backpack, readying to leave the tower.


----------



## Zhure (Jul 24, 2003)

Waiting for a concensus on a course of action.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 24, 2003)

"I would like to try to use the teleporter to see if I can't get an opening to the Orc camp. Would anyone have an issue if I tried?" Lyrique says.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 24, 2003)

Rallyn looks up, "It can do that?"


----------



## Velenne (Jul 24, 2003)

"By the nuances of such a spell, even one as mighty as this, I do not believe that is plausible, no.  And I am rarely wrong on such things.  One requires at least a reliable description of such a place.  If you knew what their temporary domiciles looked like, perhaps the symbols on their banners, maybe if they had any distinctive war machines or somesuch, all of these would improve our chances of getting there.  

"But may I ask why?  Would we raid them; stir up a bit of chaos?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 24, 2003)

"If Travellios is right, then we might not be able to go to their camps." Charlotte says. "And even if we could, we may not be able to get back... I don't know how that thing works, though, so I could be wrong."

"But if it could lead us there... and if we could get back... then yes, Travellios, we would 'stir up a bit of chaos'.  Our first attack would most certainly surprise them, especially if it was in their midst.  However, they would probably be able to prepare quickly, and we would have to leave only a small time after we arrive.  We could continue doing that, however, and if we could appear in random locations in their camp, this tactic could be used many times."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 24, 2003)

"My idea is to use it to open a portal to the captives area in the Orc Camp and get them out of there while we attack. My Mother and Father are there. I will have no problems finding them." Lyrique says smileing


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 24, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *"My idea is to use it to open a portal to the captives area in the Orc Camp and get them out of there while we attack. My Mother and Father are there. I will have no problems finding them." Lyrique says smileing *




OOC: I was just re reading the Academy 5 thread and found that Lyrique has some gear in his back pack 

"Woo Hoo Shoping time! 
Lyrique searches for a chain shirt or some other form of armor and a Rapier. He will also grab a bow and arrows. (Using an Orcs weapon is sort of a blasphmey to him.)
"where to now?""

He will don the Chainmail and prepair for battle (Now that Bards can cast in armor.)


----------



## Zhure (Jul 25, 2003)

OOC: 
- _Teleport Circle_ references _Teleport without Error_ and
requires the caster "must have at least a reliable description of the place to which you are teleporting.

- Chainmail isn't light armor so still has arcane spell failure for Bards, unless I'm misreading the 3.5 SRD. I don't have the 3.5 books yet, but am still hoping to get copies soon.

- Still waiting on a consensus.


----------



## Velenne (Jul 25, 2003)

"It sounds like a brilliant idea.  Appear within the slave pens, free them, cause a bit of trouble, and leave.  However, that still leaves us without a reliable description of where we are going.  Perhaps Lyrique could disguise himself or remain hidden long enough to locate them, return back, and sing the circle to life once more.  And yet even for this we will need at least _some_ description of the enemy camps.  Does anyone know what they look like?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 28, 2003)

"I don't think any of us knows exactly where the orcs are." Charlotte says, looking around. "We know that they're on this island... but we don't know where..."

"If we could venture out and look for the camp, and get a glimpse of it, at least, we could be able to use the circle, right?  We wouldn't need to stay there long... we'd just need to get a look."

"We can't split up again." Charlotte says, shaking her head. "What happened at the cave could happen again.  However, if we stick together, we're too large of a group..."

"We could go in two groups, making sure that they're as even as possible in number and in ability.  Set up a rendevous point and time, so that we don't lose track of one another... I think we could do that."


----------



## Calim (Jul 28, 2003)

Paendaerig opens his mouth to say something then closes his mouth again and crosses his arms.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 28, 2003)

"I'd rather we stuck together, large group or not, and just have a couple forward scouts so our pig-faced quarry can't pick half us off at a time."  Rallyn offers it as an idea, but his eyes confer his true thoughts.  _Splitting up is bad!_


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 28, 2003)

Sildarin moves over to Boromin and speaks to him silently.
"What do you think? Does your warrior spirit demand action?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 28, 2003)

"Please. I think we know what happens when we split up. Lets stay together and have Mortimer and Keith scout ahead of the main grouping." Lyrique says.


----------



## Calim (Jul 28, 2003)

Paendaerig states under his breath with a look of disappointment.

"Yes lets use the ones who make enough noise to wake the dead as our scouts...Why not just go ahead a kill ourselves now and save the orcs some time."


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 29, 2003)

Rallyn blinks twice, looks at the freakish gnome/elf, looks at Keith, and waits for one of them to draw blood.  _No real reason to like either, though Keith has probably been more the ass, no need to cause Charlotte more fuss.

*You don't think he'd actually..*

What?  Bleed the archer?  No but I can hope can't I?  Should be some harsh words and dirty looks at least.

*Rallyn Loddry you need to break this up right now.*

I don't feel like it._


----------



## Zhure (Jul 29, 2003)

Boromin replies to Sildarin: "I wouldn't call it me warrior spirit. I think we have to do somethin' about the townsfolk - somethin' right soon. I figure them orcs didn't go to all the trouble to kidnap one o' the Empire's villages - replete with bairn students o' the rich and powerful - to serve as fodder for giants unless the need was dire. I think that means the townsfolk will be getting et very soon."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 29, 2003)

Calim said:
			
		

> *Paendaerig states under his breath with a look of disappointment.
> 
> "Yes lets use the ones who make enough noise to wake the dead as our scouts...Why not just go ahead a kill ourselves now and save the orcs some time." *




_Keith turns to the gnome, and cocks his head slightly, his hand resting gently on the hilt of his thin, well-crafted blade.  He takes one measured step forward,_ "I don't make noise, unless I intend to make noise, gnome, up till now, my opinion of you was positive.  But if you speak ill of me again, you won't have a tongue to speak with."

_Keith stopped, and turned to the group,_ "I agree we stay together, but a forward scout is needed, but we cannot be so far ahead, that we lose track of each other.  Paendaerig, and myself, should be the forward scouts, the rest follow up, perhaps a good 1000 feet back or so, not too close, but not too far either.  If we can use that portal, then lets if it is too dangerous, then we go by foot, but we need to go now, act like the heroes, the people think you are, and lets do something."


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 29, 2003)

_I guess he missed the part about needing to find the place to use the portal..._  Rallyn straps up and holds the exterior door open.

"Foot it is.  Though remember this place, we may need to use it for a quick escape, resupply, or a way to get our families back to Drell.  Or as a quick way into the orc encampment should it's outer defenses prove too much."

Rallyn waits for everyone to get out, and follows along.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 29, 2003)

Lyrique forgets the armor and gets behind Rallyn. "I agree with you. We need to move and move now."


----------



## Velenne (Jul 29, 2003)

Travellios tsks.  

"A little words and suddenly blood shall be spilt.  Truly, the mark of a base creature is its inherant propensity for violence.  The Gnome has a point, it cannot be denied.  I scarcely realize you are ever there.  Keith, on the other hand, you relatively forthcoming with your presence.

"As we seem to lack a general description of our destination, our Portal Singer must accompany you in order to obtain such.  Further forays will be much simpler after that.  Should we cause enough of pandemonium, they may even elect to send out increased patrols and further diminish their numbers.  All the better for us.  

"The rest of us shall follow at a safe distance, as described.  Give a signal and we shall come a-running to provide the distraction you need to escape as safely as possibe."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 30, 2003)

Velenne said:
			
		

> *Travellios tsks.
> 
> "A little words and suddenly blood shall be spilt.  Truly, the mark of a base creature is its inherant propensity for violence.  The Gnome has a point, it cannot be denied.  I scarcely realize you are ever there.  Keith, on the other hand, you relatively forthcoming with your presence.
> *




"Violence is the way of the world, you pompous..." _Keith sighs..._ "I will not justify my talents to you, stick to what you do best, and stay out of my way Travellios, or I will show you just how base I can be.  The gnome has no point, and we shall leave it at that."

_Keithe glanced from Travellios to Paendaerig,_ "Now lets get to the business at hand, and put this petty arguement behind us.  But I will not brook another insult to my person, if you have something to say, you better say it with steel."


----------



## Velenne (Jul 30, 2003)

The handsome, noble elf only laughs wistfully.  As he picks up his things to leave, Travellios gives Paendaerig a knowing wink and a nod.  

"_Shur'obylsya motah estyh abyrllysah shythys at'wah_*, indeed Kieth.  But I also recall what my old instructor used to say (before an orc split his head, ironically): 'Fraud is the homage that force pays to reason.'**  At any rate, I am ready when the rest of you are."



* Elven druid saying, "No tree has branches so foolish as to fight amongst themselves."  (Actually an old Ojibwa saying.)

** Charles Curtis, _A Commonplace Book_


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 30, 2003)

Velenne said:
			
		

> *The handsome, noble elf only laughs wistfully.  As he picks up his things to leave, Travellios gives Paendaerig a knowing wink and a nod.
> 
> "Shur'obylsya motah estyh abyrllysah shythys at'wah*, indeed Kieth.  But I also recall what my old instructor used to say (before an orc split his head, ironically): 'Fraud is the homage that force pays to reason.'**  At any rate, I am ready when the rest of you are."*




_Keith does not look amused, he draws his blade,_ "I assure you, Travellios, I do not take an insult to my name, lightly, I give you one chance to make amends, or we settle this here and now.  You do not insult the name of the Kinain* house, not while a scion of the name still lives."

_*** For those in the know the Kinain House is a famed elven family known for producing powerful wizards, and merchants.  But for those deeper in the know, the house also makes business by training assassins and spies, as needed._


----------



## Calim (Jul 30, 2003)

"The Gnome's point had great merit but it will not be heard because you are to highly invested in this little rescue mission, Keith.  I did not know any of you before 2 days ago and would gladly like to be able to help keep each and every one of you alive as best as I can because life is much preferable to death.  However, I may have mispoke in the dealings with you a moment ago but there are members of this group who seem to be very good at going unnoticed even in the midst of the group.  When Sildarin came for us he seemed to be right there yelling and I for one could not see him.  As for myself I have been raised in the woods and now how to make the best use of the available cover.  When we scouted the first time and I went by myself I could not help but notice you once or twice myself."

Paendaerig sighs resignedly and continues.

"But this is no contest I have only the interests that you yourselves have shared with me and that is the safe reclamation of your brethren.  And with that said I will leave the choice up to you Keith."

Paendaerig finishes and bows his head towards Keith and closes his eyes.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 30, 2003)

_Keith listens to Paendaerig,_ "Aye, Sildarin is quite stealthy, and mousey, his powers of stealth would prove useful, he should join us as well.  Your words are noted gnome, and despite your claims otherwise, your elven made garments enhance your *stealthiness* moreso then natural raw talent.  So do not lecture me on who is the better, among those of us here, Sildarin, you, and myself are perhaps the most apt for stealth."

_Keith turns his attention back to Travellios, blade still drawn..._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 30, 2003)

"STOP! ENOUGH OF THIS!" Lyrique yells. "Keith, Paendaerig and Travellios. I'm sure you are all aware of how raw everyone's nerves are. This behavior is so wrong right now. Take your anger and focus it on the Orcs who may be rapeing and slaughtering our people not on each other."


----------



## Velenne (Jul 30, 2003)

Travellios raises a brow and smirks at the thin blade. _Such a fragile ego that even a mispercieved slight should lead to bloodshed.  Quite the bark this little dog has.  But only a warrior..._

"My point is now proven to an intellectual's satisfaction, I believe," he says in calm, lecturing tone, "The druids are fond of likening us- Elves that is- to creatures in nature.  As it pertains to a single family, they seem to prefer the metaphor of a tree.  Thus the term 'family tree' originated with elven druids.  The phrase is meant to teach that a family should not squabble amongst itself.  Insofar as the group of us are joined together by fate, the lesson could apply in this circumstance correspondingly.  

"My first statement was intended satisfy the amends you so earnestly seek to your precious family honor.  Incidently, it was not besmirched by anyone, but rather the observation was made in a rather undiplomatic way that there are others in this group who would serve as better scouts than you.  The same could be said of myself or Boromir but no one else is brandishing weapons over it.  

"Now might I suggest you heed the good troubadour's advice and turn your blade and your thoughts toward our orcish enemies instead of those who travel beside you?" He finishes with a slight grin and raises a hand toward the exit.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 30, 2003)

Lyrique looks at the foppish elf and says" That was not needed."


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 30, 2003)

"I don't know any fancy druid or elf ancient sayings, but my Da always said not to fan the fire when you are standing in it.  For someone who knows as much as you and uses all those fancy words, you sure are close to getting run through.  Don't you know when to shut your mouth?"

Rallyn grabs him by the back of his belt with his stupid grin and all and hurries him out the door before Keith kills him.  "Let's go people!  Enough already."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 30, 2003)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> *Rallyn grabs him by the back of his belt with his stupid grin and all and hurries him out the door before Keith kills him.  "Let's go people!  Enough already." *




_Keith watches Rallyn drag Travellios towards the exit, he relaxes, and sheathes his blade,_ "This is not over," _he gathers his things,_ "Lets go, we have work to do.  Paendaerig, Sildarin, due to the requests of our fellows, you two shall scout ahead, the rest will follow up."


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 30, 2003)

Sildarin nods, glad to get out of the angry mood hanging over the group.

_*How long do you think it'll take somebody to impale Keith?*
Don't know or care. Why?
*Because that would cause Charlotte to be free again after a short mourning time.*
Don't you think _anything_ else?
*Usually not.*_

The elven psion strides out of the tower and then stands still, waiting for the group to decide which direction they're going to take.


----------



## Calim (Jul 30, 2003)

Paendaerig nods to Keith and moves out to get ahead of the group readying an arrow as well but moving to not be seen or heard.


----------



## Zhure (Jul 31, 2003)

Exiting the tower is much easier than entering it. The doors need no magical commands to be opened from the inside.

 A map of the island the group is currently on is here: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=827534

(I had to search high and low to find that dang map; I almost reposted it from my notes. Stupid brain.)
It is probable that the dark dot in the center represents the tower. To where does the party wish to go?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 31, 2003)

_Family honor... who cares?  Honor as an individual, yes, that I could understand... but I think Keith is over-reacting to everything.  Travellios didn't need to get involved, either, though.  And Paenderig... well, I don't know enough about him.  But I don't like his attitude._



> _Keith_
> *"This is not over,"*




"Yes, it is." Charlotte says simply from where she had been standing, silently observing the argument.

"Travellios, Keith, Paendaerig, you should all be ashamed of yourselves.  There is no time for argument here, in this place!  We can't stand around and fight amongst ourselves.  If we do that, then all is lost.  We have to keep together."

She looks to Keith. "You've always been a little rough, Keith, but really, was all that threatening really necessary?"

She then looks to Travellios. "I know you're an arrogant... person, Travellios, but that's no excuse.  Rudeness won't get you anywhere in this particular company."

She then looks to Paenderig. "And you... we have to stick together.  You know what happened earlier, as well as the rest of us do.  We cannot split up again, even though I suggested that we do just that... it was a bad idea for me to even think of it."

_Now that I've thoroughly - well, as thoroughly as I'm going to get right now, when we're in the middle of something slightly more important than them - berated them, we can move on..._

"And Lyrique has a point.  You three should stop channeling this energy at each other and instead focus on finding the orcs and killing them, rather than waving your rapiers around and threatening each other."

"Now, Paenderig, Sildarin, you two are scouting, so get moving.  I'm a little edgy right now... hell hath no fury like a woman's scorn, so I'd get moving if I were you."

_I hope Sildarin doesn't take it too hard... he didn't do anything wrong.  Yet.  He doesn't deserve that kind of treatment, even if Paenderig does._

[Edit: I remembered what the phrase was that I was trying to use!

She then looks pointedly at Keith. "You are staying right here, next to me.  I'm not going to let you run off and get into more trouble..."

_I need to keep an eye on this whole thing... if they're arguing amongst themselves, someone could get killed... and I can't allow that.  I won't allow that._

*OoC:* Oi, I lose access for awhile, this is what I come back to... you peole need to learn how to behave yourselves!


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 31, 2003)

Zhure said:
			
		

> *(I had to search high and low to find that dang map; I almost reposted it from my notes. Stupid brain.)
> It is probable that the dark dot in the center represents the tower. To where does the party wish to go?*




*OoC:* Charlotte speaks orc... assuming that this is intelligible, and some known dialect, can she translate it?  Or have we already done that, and I've just forgotten?


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 31, 2003)

_Keith nods, feeling the shame brought on by Charlotte's words, and nods, and follows behind,_ "I apologize, I try not to lose my temper, it isa  fault, one that I ashamed of."

_Keith follows though staying alert,_ "I won't let it happen again, this I promise."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Keith_
> *"I apologize, I try not to lose my temper, it is a fault, one that I ashamed of.  I won't let it happen again, this I promise."*




Charlotte nods, and smiles. "It's alright.  Just don't let it happen again, okay?"

_Sounds like I was a little too harsh... but damn it, why do men always have to be so damn competitive with each other!  But then again, maybe I'm being too judgmental..._


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 31, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Charlotte nods, and smiles. "It's alright.  Just don't let it happen again, okay?"
> 
> Sounds like I was a little too harsh... but damn it, why do men always have to be so damn competitive with each other!  But then again, maybe I'm being too judgmental... *




_Keith nods,_ "It won't happen again, Charlotte."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 31, 2003)

"Oh, Keith." Charlotte says softly, sighing. "Sometimes I wonder about you..."

_He seems a little subdued... well, I suppose he would be, after all that I just said._


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 31, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *"Oh, Keith." Charlotte says softly, sighing. "Sometimes I wonder about you..."
> 
> He seems a little subdued... well, I suppose he would be, after all that I just said. *




"You don't have to worry about me," _Keith says with the rare wry smile,_ "with you by my side, I rarely worry, between the two of us, there is nothing we cannot overcome, or accomplish."

_Keith continues his voice returning its normal blase, aloof quality,_ "I only look forward to a time, when we are not throwing ourselves into the fire, a more quiet and intimate time, I presume."

_Keith rests his hand on his blade,_ "But for now, we don't have that luxury."


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 31, 2003)

Sildarin is slightly taken aback by the change in Charlotte's mood, his eyes widening for a brief moment before his face changes to emotionlesness. He moves off with a good pace but reminds himself to stay quiet and unseen.

_*Yes, Mistress...*_

Sildarin cringes at Slith's comment, but lets it pass.

Going to the opposite direction from the giant's lair, don't remember what direction that was in.


----------



## Zhure (Aug 1, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *
> 
> OoC: Charlotte speaks orc... assuming that this is intelligible, and some known dialect, can she translate it?  Or have we already done that, and I've just forgotten? *





			
				Zhure said:
			
		

> *After Mortimer carefully scans the paper and puzzles it through, it becomes a lot more clear.
> 
> The lower right, is a series of notes about the shoals and reefs hidden under the waters. The scribbled bits are related to orc somewhat, but the author clearly either wasn't a scribe or was so accustomed to jotting notes only for his own use, he didn't pay attention to normal syntax and usage.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zhure (Aug 1, 2003)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Going to the opposite direction from the giant's lair, don't remember what direction that was in. *




 The tower is due west of the giant's lair. 

-edit- ok, kind of west-ish. I added more to the map. Don't blame me because orcish raiders use crude maps.


----------



## Zhure (Aug 1, 2003)

The red 'x' indicates your original landing site; the dotted lines are the path you took to reach the tower.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 1, 2003)

Zhure said:
			
		

> * The tower is due west of the giant's lair. *



So Sildarin will take a west-ish direction from the tower


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 1, 2003)

"Let me see the map again." Lyrique says. "Well there are always similar places that all creatures build homes. Places with fresh water and shelter combined. I would think the Orcs no different." He looks the map over. "I wonder if the longish oval in the north is a lake. That may be where we would find them.


----------



## Zhure (Aug 2, 2003)

Boromin speaks up. "Didn't they have to man... erm, orc? a fleet of boats here? Where would they have put into the shore, lad? That frozen lake looks a far piece from the ocean."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 2, 2003)

Zhure said:
			
		

> *Boromin speaks up. "Didn't they have to man... erm, orc? a fleet of boats here? Where would they have put into the shore, lad? That frozen lake looks a far piece from the ocean." *



"Thank you sir. I was over thinking again." maybe we should search the coastline than. Just start in one area and keep moving around the Island." Lyrique says a bit red faced.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 4, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *
> "Thank you sir. I was over thinking again." maybe we should search the coastline than. Just start in one area and keep moving around the Island." Lyrique says a bit red faced. *




_Keith listens, and turns to Charlotte,_ "Sounds like a place to start, don't you think?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 4, 2003)

Lyrique looks around and thinks _We can do this. and once our people are back in Drell and safe I'm coming back here. This tower is so interesting._ Lyrique starts off with the rest towards the closest shoreline from where they are now.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 4, 2003)

> _Keith_
> *"Sounds like a place to start, don't you think?" *




Charlotte nods. "Sounds good to me."


----------



## Zhure (Aug 5, 2003)

(sorry, EN World keeps crashing on me) The group makes a trek toward they believe the nearest coastline to be. After only a short walk, perhaps a little over an hour, the temperature begins to rise from unbearable to merely bone-chilling cold. Shortly after the air warms up, the distant sound of surf can be heard.

The shoreline is rough and rocky and it's obvious no one has made a landing here, at least without the aid of magic. To the right is new territory; leftward leads back to where the party beached their longboat in the small sandy cove.

...Assuming the group continues to the right along the shore (roughly southwestward)...

The shoreline varies between rough and nigh unpassable for most of the afternoon. As before, walking through this terrain shows almost no sign of life, but nearer to shore there seems to be some indication of birds, though rare. There are no game trails even, so slogging through the frozen snow is especially rough on some of the shorter demihumans.

After another couple of hours of progress, well past noon, the shoreline flattens out and the smell of dung-laced smoke can be smelled.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 5, 2003)

Charlotte wrinkles her nose at the smell. "What _is_ that?"

She stops, and considers the area around the group. "Well, the shore has gotten better for landing boats... and I could see orcs making that kind of stench.  Sildarin, Keith, want to go scout up ahead to see if my hunch is right?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 5, 2003)

"I'm not sure how wise this suggestion is but should I try to get a closer look? Maybe I can get enough of a look to get the portal activated and get our people out." Lyrique says


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 5, 2003)

Charlotte shakes her head. "Not yet.  Let the quieter ones go first... if this is what we're looking for, then we'll come up with some way for you to get a look at it before we go back to the tower."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 5, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *Charlotte shakes her head. "Not yet.  Let the quieter ones go first... if this is what we're looking for, then we'll come up with some way for you to get a look at it before we go back to the tower." *




_Keith pauses, and looks to the gnome and Sildarin,_ "Scout ahead you two, and report back, be quick about it!"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 5, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Keith pauses, and looks to the gnome and Sildarin, "Scout ahead you two, and report back, be quick about it!" *




"But not so quick that you take chances." Lyrique says to Sildarin and Paendaerig.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 5, 2003)

_I wonder why Keith himself didn't go..._

"Keith," Charlotte says quietly, "why didn't you go?  Why did you send Paenderig?"

_This better not be because those two were fighting earlier..._


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 5, 2003)

"Be careful Sildarin."

Rallyn wraps his cloak around himself and tries to remember what ACTUAL warmth is like.

_Edit:  Whoops.  Probably didn't hear that._


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 6, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *I wonder why Keith himself didn't go...
> 
> "Keith," Charlotte says quietly, "why didn't you go?  Why did you send Paenderig?"
> 
> This better not be because those two were fighting earlier... *




_Keith pauses, and looks to Charlotte,_ "The gnome made it clear my abilities of stealth were not suffecient for the mission, so instead, I shall hang back, and allow them to do what needs to be done.  If they need my help, they will ask."


----------



## Zhure (Aug 6, 2003)

*Sildarin and Paendaerig*

Sildarin and Paendaerig slog through the snow along the coastline, leaving the rest of the group behind. In just a few minutes, the smell of fires is a lot stronger, and it's obvious the flames aren't coming from wood, but from dried offal and dung.

Cresting a small hill, there's an encampment laid out near the shoreline, and a dozen longboats are evident. Two bow-wielding orcs are in each boat, by the markings of the boats and the hand-shaped symbols on each orc, they're the same group that invaded Drell.

On the shore are about fifty residents of Drell. Some can be recognized as former teachers and classmates, a few are townsfolk. All of them look haggard and cold, huddled around four small fires set in some ways from the shoreline.

No other orc guards are obvious, but looking carefully at the easily seen tracks in the snow, it's apparent some of the captured citizens have made a few trips a short distance away from the shoreline, but immediately returned. It's as if they've been dropped off and left with no one to watch over them on the land - but for some reason they haven't left on their own, or tried to escape.

 Assuming those two were the only ones going forward.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 6, 2003)

_Your turn.
*You're kidding me, right?*
You're going in there and will try to get close to the villagers. There would seem to be something stopping them.
*So you're risking me to be destroyed by whatever is stopping them?!*
They've all returned back to the others, so it can't be that lethal.
*For a big human or elf! I'm just a small and fragile psicrystal!*
You're made of crystal...
*Yeah, yeah... 'sacrifice the rock' 'yeah, nobody'll miss it'*_

With lots more grumbling, Slith starts slowly moving towards the captives.


----------



## Calim (Aug 6, 2003)

Paendaerig moves to slowly get well within the trees and have the Drell citizens in between himself and the orcs to see what he can see.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 7, 2003)

Mortimer watches Slith move off with interest.

"I swear, I'm never going to get used to walking rocks, no matter how many times I see it happen."  He shivers, rubbing his hands together, trying to keep them warm.

"Gods know, I'm looking forwards to better weather.  Drell and its surrounds scarcely have the most clement environment in the Empire."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Keith_
> *"The gnome made it clear my abilities of stealth were not suffecient for the mission, so instead, I shall hang back, and allow them to do what needs to be done.  If they need my help, they will ask." *




Charlotte looks at Keith for a moment, but says nothing.  She then watches the two scouts as best she can from her vantage point next to Keith.

_I guess I'll let it go, for now... but if any more of this comes up, we're all going to have to have a serious discussion._


----------



## Zhure (Aug 8, 2003)

Slith's movements are virtually imperceptible from any distance, it's crystaline form melding with the snow. Nothing slows Slith down or impedes his progress in any way.

Paendaerig likewise has little difficulty getting closer to the villagers through the cover of the trees. When he finally gets close enough to see the tracks the captives had left earlier, he finds nothing different about the environment than before.

None of the villagers nor the orc guards have apparently seen either Slith or Paendaerig.


----------



## Calim (Aug 8, 2003)

Paendaerig moves closer to the captives using the captives as cover and hoping to possibly get close enough to make out details of the the villagers.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 8, 2003)

_*See?! Nothing here!*
So you had nothing to worry about.
*Then you come over here!*
If I'll do that, I'll be spotted for sure and I don't have any invisibility tattoos left.
*Incompetent fool...*
Now that you're there, move over to one of those guards and see if they have any devices or something that could be the solution to this mystery.
*Yeah, yeah.... 'fetch', 'sit', 'beg'... I'm not an animal trained to do your bidding, you know.*
Yes, you definately could use some training._


----------



## Zhure (Aug 9, 2003)

Paendaerig manages to get all the way to the edge of the treeline without encountering any obstacles. The few orcish 'sentries' in their boats either are very incompetent or not watching for anyone coming from inland. Their attention seems to be more focussed on the sea - and somewhat on the hills further north of the landing, beyond where the group is currently hiding.


----------



## Calim (Aug 9, 2003)

Paendaerig will try and look around and get all the info about the area he can so he can describe it the best to Lyrique then he will slowly head back.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 9, 2003)

_Get back, there isn't really anything we can do now.
*It took you that long to realize it?*
I'm going to the group, catch me as soon as you can_

Sildarin sneaks back to the group.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 11, 2003)

"So, what did you find?" Charlotte asks quietly as Sildarin returns.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 11, 2003)

"Did you see my Mon and Dad Sildarin?" Lyrique asks with hope in his eyes.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 11, 2003)

Sildarin lowers his head after seeing the hope in Lyrique's eyes.
"I... I don't know what they look like..."
A moment passes before Sildarin continues with a description of the place.
"There are... about twenty orcs with bows... there were fifty of the people of Drell... I couldn't see anything holding them... but for some reason they can't move far from where they are... or are too afraid to do so..."


----------



## Zhure (Aug 12, 2003)

Nothing to add here, but I'm still monitoring. It's PC driven at this point.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 12, 2003)

"We have to go in there. I've got to get my parents to safety." Lyrique starts off in the direction Sildarin came from.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 12, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *"We have to go in there. I've got to get my parents to safety." Lyrique starts off in the direction Sildarin came from. *




_Keith tries to stop Lyrique,_ "Don't be an idiot, we need to do this together, not run in half-cocked.  Keep your senses, and use your mind, and not your heart."

_Keith draws his blade,_ "Anyone have any good ideas on what to do."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 12, 2003)

Lyrique stops when Keith approaches. "I'm not actualy going into the encampment. Just close enough to see it and get a mental impression of where to open a portal. I'm trying to leave the foolhardy actions to Paendaerig." Lyrique says just loud enough for Keith to hear.


----------



## Calim (Aug 12, 2003)

Paendaerig walks up finally back from scouting and looks to Lyrique "Tell me when to stop," as Paendaerig describes in great detail the area between the forest and the people of Drell.  As he finishes"If you can get that thing in the tower to open in that area and get the people to run to it and go through it the rest of us can cause a distraction and keep the orcs busy.  But it is up to you all since these are your people."


----------



## Velenne (Aug 13, 2003)

"That should be plenty.  Good show to both of you scouts, you've done well this day and I shall expect many more thanks coming your way when this is finished.

"Shall we retire back to the tower and plot?  This bitter cold is positively dreadful and I long to be rid of it."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 13, 2003)

"Considering all of the variables involved I had hoped to see the site myself. Thank you for the information Paendaerig. Keith, I would still feel better if I could at least see this myself. Magical spells like this are tricky at the very least, and we're talking about a lot of people who are relying on my ability to _Qualineir_* this device." Lyrique says

* an Elvish term meaning "Jury-rig a magical device"


----------



## Jarval (Aug 13, 2003)

Mortimer holds up a hand.  "Ah, pardon me if I've got the wrong end of the stick, but I was under the impression that this teleport thing was only one way.  I may be wrong on this, but if it is, we'll be a little stranded in the middle of the camp."


----------



## Zhure (Aug 13, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *Mortimer holds up a hand.  "Ah, pardon me if I've got the wrong end of the stick, but I was under the impression that this teleport thing was only one way.  I may be wrong on this, but if it is, we'll be a little stranded in the middle of the camp." *


----------



## Zhure (Aug 15, 2003)

*cough*


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 15, 2003)

Taking charge. Lyrique will say "We'll I think getting into the village without going through the orcs and thier scouts in a brilliant idea. with full surprise on our hands we have a real advantage"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 15, 2003)

"Except that we'll have to fight our way through the orcs in order to get back." Charlotte says, shaking her head. "We don't know what's going on that the villagers aren't just running off.  It could just be fear - as chances are they're all unarmed - but it might not be.  Not only that, but we don't have any clue as to exactly how many orcs there are, and even if we did, we don't know how quickly they'll be able to summon reinforcements."

"And," She says, "we have to kill all of them.  To make sure that none of them alert other orcs to our presence."

"We might as well skip the tower." Charlotte says, looking around. "It might give us the element of surprise, yes, but they will also have the ability to surprise us... if there's anything we haven't seen, something that we don't expect, we won't know how to handle it.  The best idea at the moment is to go in as quietly as possible, take out the guards, and escort those villagers to the tower."

She smiles. "Remember, the last time we did this, we didn't do too badly... we're all still alive, aren't we?  And we have a few more among us now to make our efforts that much more effective.  We are capable of pulling this off.  The tower isn't necessary.  We can do this now."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 15, 2003)

"Charlotte. If your going to continue to be "the sensible one",  you may want to rethink the people you hang around with." Lyrique says and smiles. "Your right of course. Lets just get moving and get this over with."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 15, 2003)

> _Lyrique_
> *"Charlotte. If your going to continue to be 'the sensible one',  you may want to rethink the people you hang around with.  Your right of course. Lets just get moving and get this over with." *




Charlotte smiles, and nods.

"Well, somebody has to have some sense and watch everybody's back around here."

She sighs slightly, then thinks for a small moment. "Alright.  Now, evidently, we can sneak around and have a relatively good chance of not being seen.  I want Keith and Paenderig to do a perimeter check." She looks at the two. "If you find any orc, kill them quickly and quietly.  If they're within sight range, you need to eliminate them, as they may have seen what's going on."

"So, the rest of us have to deal with the orcs on the boats.  Two to a boat, each one with a bow, and around twelve boats... that's roughly twenty-four orcs that we have to deal with, and it won't be easy getting to each one.  My recommendation is that we find a high place, and use ranged weaponry on them.  If we come from two directions, they'll have to decide which side to attack."

"Now, I don't know about the rest of you, but I have some talent with fire." She smiles slightly. "Of course, you know what I'm thinking.  Burn the bastards' ships.  I'm well-armored and well-armed enough to go down the middle, and destroy some of their ships.  I can probably do four or five, then I'll head in with the halfspear and wreak havoc on the ones that are left with no way out.  The rest of you will have to work on the ones that I can't immobilize."

"Once Keith and Paenderig do a perimeter check, they can come down the center and start getting the people out of the line of fire."

She stands up. "Thoughts or ideas, anyone?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 15, 2003)

"I have the Staff of Fire and the mage has my wand of fireballs. We have enough fire to go around. I can even set up Walls of fire with this and really mess them up." Lyrique crows. He is holding the staff as if it were a prized toy.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 15, 2003)

Charlotte nods. "That will be very useful.  In that case, you should head down through the middle with me.  If you could put walls of fire across each ship... that would work quite well.  Then use the fireball thing to help get rid of the remaining orcs."


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 16, 2003)

"I'm out of invisibility... but I can fly... if the need arises..."


----------



## Zhure (Aug 17, 2003)

Ok, give me a concise recap of who is doing what and in what order. Today is my big IRL game, but I'll try to get something formulated after I take a nap in the late evening.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 17, 2003)

Here is the plan, recapped.

Keith and Paenderig will circle the area that the villagers are in, looking for orcs or anything else hostile, and take them out as quickly and quietly as possible.  Anything that could see the villagers will be taken out.

Everyone else, with the exception of Charlotte and Lyrique, will get within missile range of the orcs' ships and use arrows and whatnot to take them out.  I think that the person with the wand of fireballs will be up there, too, launching fireballs down at the orcs.

Meanwhile, Charlotte and Lyrique will head towards the boats.  Lyrique will be using the Staff of Fire to put walls of fire across each ship, while Charlotte will attack some of the ships with rays of fire; once out of PP's, she's going to head in and attack any surviving orcs with her halfspear.

Did I miss anything?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 17, 2003)

"I second the Plan. Charlotte your going to be a very powerful woman some day." Lyrique says.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 17, 2003)

Charlotte smiles at the compliment. "Thank you, Lyrique.  But let's save those comments until after the plan is successful."


----------



## Jarval (Aug 17, 2003)

"Seems sound enough to me."  Mortimer says approvingly, loading a masterwork bolt into his crossbow.  "I take it we'll give Keith and Paenderig some time to get started, or are we hoping to draw attention away from them with our assault?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 18, 2003)

"Yes." Charlotte says. "After they go, we'll wait for a few minutes, then begin our assault."


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 18, 2003)

Rallyn watches on.  He checks his equipment once then begins gathering his mental energies and preparing himself for the fast approaching storm.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 18, 2003)

"Actually," Charlotte says, "before we go, does anyone need healing?  I'm still a little beat up from the giant, so I could use some.  We shouldn't be going in unless we're at full strength, as this is going to be difficult enough without being wounded."


----------



## Zhure (Aug 18, 2003)

(After any healing takes place)

*Keith and Paenderig*
Using great care, the two sneak around the perimeter of the area enclosing the Drell citizens. It's clear the people of the village have made a few forays into the frozen woods surrounding the clearing, but they didn't go very far. Each set of steps ends abruptly, as if the print-makers turned suddenly around and retreated. 

It isn't clear what made them turn back, as neither Keith nor Paenderig, despite their woodscraft and lore are able to see anything threatening. Only the harsh weather seems to be a deterrent, and it doesn't look as if it would be enough to cause that sort of reaction.

If there's anything threatening here, it's invisible to both Keith and Paendaerig's senses.

*Rallyn, Sildarin, Mortimer, Travellios, and Boromin*

The four companions approach the impromptu encampment. Boromin hangs back, trying to use the snow to muffle the metallic clank of his movements. He seems unskilled in stealth, so tries to give his companions as much of an opportunity as possible to get close. It's obvious Boromin is ready to rush in at the first sign of trouble, though.

Rallyn, Sildarin and Mortimer glide like ghosts through the snow, leaving only tracks to betray their passages. Even their tracks they manage to blend in nicely with the pre-existing footprints. After a few minutes of progress, from the vantage point of Lyrique and Charlotte, it's as if Boromin is slogging along slowly by himself. Travellios, lacking the stealth skills of the lead three is still unencumbered by the weapons and armor Boromin is lugging along and does a manageable imitation of the three up front.

The camp itself is quiet except for the crackle of the few stinking fires, where dung is being burned as fuel. Inside the fires a few cast-off pieces of driftwood and rubbish from the edge of the forest are burning.

One of the townsfolk stares at Boromin wide-eyed (the villager apparently hasn't noticed the other four), stares and points, mouth agape....

*Charlotte and Lyrique*

Coming in from an angle to get as close to the water's edge as possible, Lyrique and Charlotte don't have any trouble either. Whatever cowed the villagers earlier has them still huddled around their fires, looking inward. Likewise the orcs don't seem to be paying much attention either, their concentration focused more on the ocean than the land. 

It's easy to get right up to the shoreline.

* * *
 Take surprise round actions now, and roll initiative for the first full round.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 18, 2003)

_Keith relaxes, and glances about for the gnome, and draws his rapier, and takes up a hiding spot,_ "Now what?" _he whispers._

*OOC:*_Initiative is 16 for the first round_


----------



## Jarval (Aug 18, 2003)

Mortimer kneels down behind any cover that presents itself.  Checking that his companions are in position, he takes careful aim and looses a bolt at the closest orc.

(To hit (using a masterwork bolt): 7 + 11 = 18, Damage 6 (+ 9 Sneak Attack in the unlikely event of the orc being within 30'.)

Initiative: 7 + 13 = 20.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 18, 2003)

*Lyrique.*

Initiative: 8 +2 = 10 
UMD: 14+11=25 
Lyrique sings softly to the staff. (Assuming it worked) He will put a wall of fire along the middle boat hoping that the wind may draw some of the fire to the remaining ships.

On the way to the boats Lyrique would like to make a spellcraft roll Spellcraft 18+11=29 is it a spell that is holding the people back?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 18, 2003)

*Charlotte: Initiative: 21, AC: 21, HP: 11/19, PP 10/11*

Before heading out, Charlotte manifests _lesser natural armor_ and _combat precognition_, giving her a total of +2 to AC.

Initiative: 19+2=*21*

"Let's do this." Charlotte says quietly to herself.

_This has to work... if any of them get away, our cover is gone, and the orcs will be all over us.
*Then don't fail.*
I won't._

She focuses on internal power, drawing forth a line of fiery thought, and projects it at the nearest ship.

Manifesting _burning ray_, directed at the nearest ship.

*OoC:* Also, pyro might count for the damage dealt and the DC to put the fire out.


----------



## Calim (Aug 18, 2003)

init 8
Still keeping his eyes open for an Orc to kill.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 18, 2003)

Init: 15 (roll) + 4 = 19

Activating _tattoo of fly_ and _vigor_ before heading out.
Surprise round: Fire ferroplasmic bow at the nearest orc. Attack: 12 (roll) + 8 - (range penalties) = 20, Damage: 6 (roll) + 2 = 8

First round of combat: Fly in a upwardly angle towards the orcs and fire again.
Attack: 12 + 8 -(range) = 20, Damage: 3 + 2 = 5


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 19, 2003)

Init: 19 (19 roll + 0 mod)

Rallyn stalks quietly closer and reaches out to the nearest pig-faced butcher.

The sharp smell of fire fills fills the orc's nose as his weapon is coated in an extremely slick fatty ectoplasmic grease (Reflex save each round to hold weapon or pick it back up).

He then takes cover, burrowing into the snow if he has to, trying to find a hiding spot.  (Hide check I guess?  Just looking for cover or concealment from return missile fire.)

Hide: 15 (11 roll + 4 size mod), Prone +4 missile AC/-4 melee AC, + X cover bonus to AC

Rallyn glances around for his next target.

(If there are no orcs within 35' or Rallyn's position to _grease_, Rallyn will instead manifest _control body_ preferably on one of the orcs near enough to attack another orc with whatever melee or missile weapon he has handy.  If all alone, he will throw the orc into the sea.  Display on that is the invisible tangible bands of air wrapped around the target's limbs.

Can we maybe get a rough map of the situation?


----------



## Zhure (Aug 19, 2003)

*Map of the clearing*

1 square = 5 feet. Each hash mark represents one citizen of Drell. North is "up." There are two orcs (not shown) per longboat.


----------



## Zhure (Aug 19, 2003)

Surprise Round

Charlotte 21
Mortimer 20
Sildarin 19
Rallyn 19
Keith 16
Lyrique 10
Boromin 10
Paenderig 8
Travellios 7 
Orcs ?? (no actions for the surprise round) 

Even though the ships have their sails furled, Charlotte begins the combat with a burning ray, easily setting one of the well-oiled canvases on fire.

 I assume the closest ship is targeted.

Having snuck close to shore, Mortimer takes careful aim on one of the orcs in the lead ship. With a snap of his crossbow, a bolt strikes into it's throat. The orc burbles out a short cry and slumps over into the freezing water.

Likewise, Sildarin looses an arrow, cleanly taking down one of the orcs from the other lead boats.

Seeing the first boat seems to be under control, Rallyn uses his psychic powers to coat an orc's weapons in the second boat... the beast will have a surprise coming when he tries to unsheathe his axe! Taking cover behind a snow back, Rallyn looks for another target to harass.

 No hide check necessary, just taking cover vs ranged attacks.

Keith and Paendaerig remain hidden, prepared to launch an attack against any available targets, but none are readily apparent.

Lyrique is unable to detect the remnants of any spells hanging in the area, but he surmises there was such a spell earlier. Maybe the citizens are only still cowed because of it's earlier effects; they believe it too still be there.  A detect magic might yield enough residual magic to give an indication of what happened (or at least the school/discipline of the spell/power).

Calling on his magical song-skills, Lyrique launches a flaming wall across the center three boats, setting each ablaze. The six orcs begin a long wailing fearful cry, dashing about madly on their ships.

Boromin, less stealthy than either Keith or Paendaerig begins a hurried trot toward the citizens once the attack commences....

Travellios casts _glitterdust_ on the orcs in the southeastern two boats, a bright spray of sparkles shooting across both boats.

 Casualties: Six orcs set afire in the middle, they're not doing well. One orc in the lead boat is dead, one in the adjacent boat. The remaining orc in boat #2 has a greased weapon. 
Three of the four orcs in the southeastern two boats appear to be blinded.

_ edit- added in Sildarin's action. Added Travellios's actions._


----------



## Velenne (Aug 19, 2003)

*Sorry for the tardiness; Init = delayed until 7.*

Travellios watches the first volley of attacks effectively put a halt to the nearest foes.  Aware that the second part of the plan was to keep the orcs from fleeing to alert their comrades, he targets a _Glitterdust_ at two of the rear boats, hoping to cause confusion.

Stragely, he is silent in battle.  His mind focused as it processes every variable of the scene around him- noting distances, threats, points of cover and strategies.  He circumvents eastward and crouches behind a tree, plotting his next move.

OOC:  Aiming the Glitterdust between the 2nd and 3rd southermost boats from the left, hoping to get 4 orcs.  Will negates, DC 15 or blinded for 4 rounds.  Travellios is also looking for something mobile a few of them could carry to use as cover in a charge.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 19, 2003)

*Charlotte: Initiative: 21, AC: 21, HP: 11/19, PP 7/11*

_One on fire... let's do it again._

Charlotte looks to the next closest ship to the first one she hit, and targets another line of burning thought at it.

Manifesting _burning ray_ at the next ship in line.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 19, 2003)

Lyrique will cast another wall of fire down on the furthest boats. 
UMD 19+11=30  His song is powerful and the flames whip around him as he sings. "Charlotte! I'm going to see if the villagers need help!" He yells above the confusion.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 19, 2003)

*nudges Zhure* I think you forgot somebody


----------



## Jarval (Aug 19, 2003)

Mortimer smiles at the result of his last shot, quickly reloading his crossbow and shooting again.

(To hit (using a masterwork bolt): 7 + 20 = 27, Crit confirmation: 7 + 17 = 24, Damage 3 (or 6 if it's a Crit) (+ 8 Sneak Attack if target is within 30').)


----------



## Zhure (Aug 20, 2003)

*Round 1*

Round 1

 Charlotte 21
Mortimer 20
Sildarin 19
Rallyn 19
Keith 16
Lyrique 10
Boromin 10
Paenderig 8 < --
Travellios 7 
Orcs 6 (they're gonna die...) 

 I'm trying to simplify things and keep each round as a single post. I'll edit and add in actions as they occur. 

Charlotte unleashes another burning ray, lighting the oiled sails easily.

Mortimer quickly cranks and looses another bolt, dropping the second orc marauder in the lead boat.

Sildarin flies up at an angle, loosing another shaft into another one of the orcs, which falls over from his uncanny accuracy.  Free Action: Spot check from Sildarin please 

Keith takes cover, trying to conceal his prescence, but isn't able to see any targets on shore.  Listen check from Keith please. 

Rallyn uses his telekinetic abilities against one of the orcs. It struggles briefly, then draws an axe and chops down his companion (boat #12) . 

Lyrique runs down into the crowd of people, desperately looking for his parents. As he runs headlong into the throng, the surrounding villagers stare at him in shock and disbelief. Some of them are looking toward the now flaming hulks of the longboats that brought them there with a mixture of glee and fear. Lyrique's father is standing staring at the first burning boat with a satisfied smile on his face. At his feet is Lyrique's mother, sitting on a makeshift bundle of coats.

Boromin, panting in his steel armor, is racing straight toward Lyrique, following him through the pack of citizens.


 

Casualties: Six orcs set afire in the middle, they're not doing well. (In boats # 3,4,5).  All two orcs in the lead boat (#1) are dead; it is on fire. One orc in boat number two is dead; boat #2 is on fire. The remaining orc in boat #2 has a greased weapon. 
Three of the four orcs in the southeastern two boats (#9, 10) appear to be blinded; Sildarin kills the unblinded one in Round 1.

Crude Boat diagram (should've numbered them in advance)
2*...1*
5*...4*...3*
7...6
12...11...10...9
* = on fire


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 20, 2003)

Lyrique Runs to his partents hugging them both and crying in Joy. "Mother! Father! You're all right!" What has been keeping you here? Well it doesn't matter. we're here to get you out." He says all at once and with out taking a breath.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 20, 2003)

Rallyn reaches out and grabs one of the non-golden shining, non-flaming burning orcs and tries to wrap his limbs up in flows of air.  Concentrating, Rallyn attempts to employ the pig-lover's weapon against the nearest godless swine.

Rallyn manifests _Control Body_ with no visible displays and continues to take cover vs. missile fire.  Display is tangible hard air wrapped around target's limbs.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 20, 2003)

Sildarin nods silently at the succesful shot and then takes to the air, flying in a upwardly angle towards the orcs, and lets loose another arrow (rewording of what was in previous post, same numbers).
Attack: 12 + 8 -(range) = 20, Damage: 3 + 2 = 5


----------



## Zhure (Aug 25, 2003)

:cough:

 Waiting on Travellios I believe... I think the editing the post format isn't working.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 25, 2003)

Ups, hand't noticed you asking for a spot check. Here it comes: Spot: 10(roll) + 2 = 12


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 25, 2003)

Edited my post above!


----------



## Velenne (Aug 25, 2003)

*Oh...sorry then.*

Still spying the rear orcs and fearing their escape, Travellios draws a wand from his belt and lets fly with a dazzling spell designed to negate their advantage of distance versus his poor archery skills.   A small bead of fire arcs skyward from the wand's tip, expanding greatly as it goes until it comes to rest far above the furthest orcs.  The ball hovers for the briefest of moments, allowing them to comprehend their imminent doom before descending in a maelstrom among the boats.

OOC: Aiming for boats 11 & 12.  Damage is 19, Reflex DC 14 for half.  20 charges remain.

EDIT: Jeremy was kind enough to point out a major flaw in my strategy.  It appears that the months have not been as kind to my memory as his.  Magic Missles...PHAH!


----------



## Calim (Aug 26, 2003)

Paendaerig readies an action to shot the first orc that comes within 30 feet.

ac hit = 22   

dam = 5


----------



## Zhure (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: Round 1*

Round 1

 Charlotte 21
Mortimer 20
Sildarin 19
Rallyn 19
Keith 16
Lyrique 10
Boromin 10
Paenderig 8 < --
Travellios 7 
Orcs 6 (they're gonna die...) 

 I'm trying to simplify things and keep each round as a single post. I'll edit and add in actions as they occur. 

Charlotte unleashes another burning ray, lighting the oiled sails easily.

Mortimer quickly cranks and looses another bolt, dropping the second orc marauder in the lead boat.

Sildarin flies up at an angle, loosing another shaft into another one of the orcs, which falls over from his uncanny accuracy.  Free Action: Spot check from Sildarin please 

Keith takes cover, trying to conceal his prescence, but isn't able to see any targets on shore.  Listen check from Keith please. 

Rallyn uses his telekinetic abilities against one of the orcs. It struggles briefly, then draws an axe and chops down his companion (boat #12) . 

Lyrique runs down into the crowd of people, desperately looking for his parents. As he runs headlong into the throng, the surrounding villagers stare at him in shock and disbelief. Some of them are looking toward the now flaming hulks of the longboats that brought them there with a mixture of glee and fear. Lyrique's father is standing staring at the first burning boat with a satisfied smile on his face. At his feet is Lyrique's mother, sitting on a makeshift bundle of coats.

Boromin, panting in his steel armor, is racing straight toward Lyrique, following him through the pack of citizens.

Paendaerig readies....

 (Sildarin notices nothing from his spot check)
 

Travellios launches forth a fireball, placing it craftily in the rear of the orcish fleet, decimating those orcs, leaving nothing but flinders and corpses.  Travellios could more effectively place it to get boats 6, 7, 10, 11, and 12. 

The orcs appear to be fully in rout. The one survivor in one of the two lead boats fumbles briefly for his axe, realizes he is completely outclassed and leaps - suicidally most probably, from the water temperature - into the ocean, swimming away.

The two blinded orcs in the rear of the small fleet are unable to see, but are calling out to their companions, with arrows nocked and half drawn.

 they appear to have readied actions, but are also quite blind.
Casualties: Six orcs set afire in the middle, they're not doing well. (In boats # 3,4,5).  All two orcs in the lead boat (#1) are dead; it is on fire. One orc in boat number two is dead; boat #2 is on fire. The remaining orc in boat #2 has a greased weapon. 
Three of the four orcs in the southeastern two boats (#9, 10) appear to be blinded; Sildarin kills the unblinded one in Round 1.

Crude Boat diagram (should've numbered them in advance)
2+*...1++*
5++*...4++*...3++*
8++...7++...6++
12++...11++...10++...9bb
* = on fire
+= dead orc
b = blind



edited to clarify boat 8 being in the initial fireball blast.


----------



## Zhure (Aug 26, 2003)

*Round 2*


Charlotte 21 < --
Mortimer 20
Sildarin 19
Rallyn 19
Keith 16
Lyrique 10
Boromin 10
Paenderig 8 (held action)
Travellios 7 
Orcs 6 (they're gonna die...) 

 I'm dropping the editing-a-single-post idea. It seems to be causing undue delays and confusion.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Aug 26, 2003)

(reprinting the above post.)

Lyrique Runs to his partents hugging them both and crying in Joy. "Mother! Father! You're all right!" What has been keeping you here? Well it doesn't matter. we're here to get you out." He says all at once and with out taking a breath.


----------



## Velenne (Aug 26, 2003)

Travellios can't help but feel a twinge of regret at the death of the orcs.  While he loves the thrill of battle, he is hardly a cold-blooded killer.   Even if the pig-faces deserved it after their actions at Drell, it just hardly seemed sporting to see four of them obliterated so easily.

His nerve holds and the elf raises his wand once again, targets another cluster of boats as he emerges from the tree line and gives the last orcs a chance to see their slayer.  Calling upon the magic of the wand, he grimaces as the ball of fire arcs across the sky and descends amongst them.

OOC: Move 15' from the trees toward the boats.  Fire one more time, but following your suggestion "to get boats 6, 7, 10, 11, and 12".  20 damage, Reflex DC 14 for half.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 26, 2003)

_Keith listens as he keeps his blade drawn, waiting for an opportunity to act, but not revealing himself just quite yet.

Listen check is 12+2=14 total._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 26, 2003)

*Charlotte: Initiative: 21, AC: 21, HP: 11/19, PP 4/11*

_Hmm... looks like we got most of them.  But there's one orc left...
*Burn him.*
For once, I agree with you._

Charlotte looks to the remaining orc in the second boat, and brings forth another line of burning thought, directed at it.

Manifesting _burning ray_ at the remaining orc in the second boat.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 27, 2003)

Rallyn holds his position and scans around for more threats, the rocking explosions reminding him of that day at the Academy when all of this started.  Explosions probably from that self-same wand.

Rallyn looks mostly to ground instead of out to sea.


----------



## Zhure (Aug 27, 2003)

Charlotte 21
Mortimer 20< == 
Sildarin 19
Rallyn 19
Keith 16
Lyrique 10
Boromin 10
Paenderig 8 (held action)
Travellios 7 
Orcs 6 (they're gonna die...) 

Charlotte sends a fiercly burning lance of ectoplasm at the orc thrashing in the water near the second boat. The flammable grease on his weapon bursts into flame, as well as the hapless humanoid, who sinks into the frigid water, probable dead.





Crude Boat diagram (should've numbered them in advance)
2++*...1++*
5++*...4++*...3++*
8++...7++...6++
12++...11++...10++...9bb
* = on fire
+= dead orc
b = blind


----------



## Zhure (Aug 30, 2003)

Zhure said:
			
		

> Mortimer 20< ==




:cough:


----------



## Jarval (Aug 30, 2003)

Now more leisurely, Mortimer loads another bolt, and shoots at one of the blind orcs.

"Time to keep a watch on the shore now lads.  I've got a feeling this won't be all of 'em."  He calls across to his companions.  "Lyrique!  See if you can start leading the townsfolk out.  We've got a fair march before we get back to the tower."

(To Hit: 6 + 3 = 9, Damage (unlikely to need it...) 4 (+ 3 sneak attack)) 

*OOC:* Sorry, been away, but I'm back now...


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 31, 2003)

Sildarin flies to the people of Drell to see if any of them is in need of healing. If one is, he'll manifest _empathic transfer_ to empty his buffer of _vigor_.


----------



## Zhure (Sep 1, 2003)

*End Combat*

Together the group manages to finish off the two blinded, low-level, orcs.

Lyrique's parents smile up at him.

"Son? Is that you? How did you get here...?" Together Lyrique's mother's and father's voices run together.

Most of the other citizenry seem equally happy to be rescued. A few seem genuinely terrified still.

Voices from the crowd:

"How will we get home?"
"Is the Empire come to rescue us?"
"Are the dragons dead?"
"We need medical aid - my poor wife is injured."

 Listen check again from everyone. Spot check from Sildarin. 

 900 XP for everyone


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 1, 2003)

Lyrique's soot and sweat streaked face beams up at his parents. "I'll sing you the whole song once I've the time but we came to rescue you and we have. There is a tower some miles off with a teleporter device that we will use to return everyone to Drell. Now if you will excuse me. I must help the people of Drell. I love you both so much, I would have grieved my entire life had the Orcs fed you to the Giants."

Lyrique turns to face the croud and begins to sing the exact same song that he sang in the village so many days ago. _The Ballad of Drell _ will be one of his great works.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 1, 2003)

_Keith will assess the situation if it seems good, he will start trying to get the people to move, to freedom.  Looking for Charlotte in the madness, *I can't believe I missed the fight, I guess we were too slow.*_


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 1, 2003)

((OOC: Dragons?  Oh dear...))


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 1, 2003)

Spot: 14+2=16, Listen 15+0=15

Sildarin tries to see who it is who called for medical help and then land near.
"What happened? Maybe I can help..."
I can heal up to 15hp right now


----------



## Jarval (Sep 1, 2003)

_OH HELLS!  Please let them not have just said dragons!_  Mortimer spins to look at the crowd, looking for whoever spoke.

"Dragons?  What dragons?  Speak quickly, for this could make the difference between life and death to us all!"  His tone and expression only underscore the urgency of his words.

(Listen check: 13 + 0 = 13)


----------



## Zhure (Sep 2, 2003)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> ((OOC: Dragons?  Oh dear...))




 hee hee


----------



## Zhure (Sep 2, 2003)

No spots or listens notice anything untoward.

None of the people Sildarin speaks with or checks on seem injured, nor do any look particularly hurt. The only wounds visible are some minor frostbite cases and a few half-healed nicks and scrapes - apparently acquired during the forced evactuation of Drell.

Lyrique's parents are clinging to him, barely letting him move. "Giants? There are no giants here, son," his father says... but there are great fire-breathing dragons encircling the camp. They tend to remain invisible unless you start to leave. Then they spring out of nowhere and rain fire down. We were lucky no one was injured when it happened.

"We've been too afraid to leave."


----------



## Velenne (Sep 2, 2003)

Travellios continues toward the boats, smiling noncommitally toward any citizens of Drell who shout his way.  At the shore, he studies the remaining ships and grim handiwork of his allies.  

Listen: 15 + 0 = 15.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 2, 2003)

Lyrique grimmaces. "No Father. There are no dragons. There has been a spell of illusion keeping you all in here. The only thing we have seen so far are at least 1 giant, his dire bear pet and a few now dead Orcs. Please we must make haste. The Tower is a way off and The fires will surely attract attention we cannot afford to deal with."

Lyrique turns to address the people of the village. *"People of Drell! We are here to escort you to safety. Please gather here and we will leave. take nothing that will slow you down. There was no Dragon. It was a Magical Illusion to keep you here."* He yells.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 2, 2003)

"None of them are seriously hurt."
The adrenalin of the fight still bumping in his veins, Sildarin doesn't remember to stammer. He takes back to the air and starts circling around, looking for any trouble.


----------



## Zhure (Sep 3, 2003)

"Why would the fires attract trouble, son," Lyrique's father asks. "We've been burning them since we got on this accursed rock. In fact, one of the orc shaman lit the first fire. 

"Sure it was bigger then, but we kept it going with dung and a few pieces of driftwood we dried out. One of the students thought of that...."

Travellios observes the boats closely. The first five seem burned to the point of no longer being seaworthy. The other seven, most singed by fireballs, still seem quite capable of travel as long as they are oared. The sails of all of them were destroyed except the one in the southeastern-most part of the grouping.

Sildarin's brief flight over the encampment shows nothing unexpected. With the vantage provided by his psionic movement, Sildarin can vaguely make out a number of hills a half mile or so to the north. He doesn't recall seeing them earlier....


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 3, 2003)

"Ancient Spirits. We must get out of here. Something in the fire must be effecting you." He takes his parentss by the hands and starts leading them away from the village and toward the tower. 

*"Sildarin! Alert the others! The smoke from the fire in the village square might have effected thier minds! We need to usher the people out of here!"*
He looks for Keith, Rallyn and Charlotte.


----------



## Zhure (Sep 3, 2003)

"We're not ensorcelled, son. It's cold and everyone's tired. But now that you're here, I'm sure it'll be ok. Especially now that you've assured us the dragons are gone.

"What's this about giants?"

As Lyrique's father is talking, the several score of Drellians seem to be gathering their meager supplies as had been suggested to them.


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 3, 2003)

Rallyn pulls himself free from the snow at Lyrique's call and looks around for anyone else in the Drell guard. Failing that, he takes command himself, ushering people and hearding them quietly but with authority (west?) along the coast, sticking to the easy non-wooded ground, headed back towards the tower.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 3, 2003)

_Keith will help Rallyn as best as he can, staying quiet, and observing the interplay._


----------



## Jarval (Sep 3, 2003)

Mortimer watches while the people of Drell gather their few possessions, crossbow still in hand.  He scans both the crowd and his surroundings, keeping a weary eye out for any sign of danger.  Lyrique's reassurances do little to quell the disquiet he feels.

"There are woman and children in this group.  Our pace will be slow."  He says quietly to Lyrique.  "How long do you think it'll take for us to make it back to the tower?"  Without waiting for a reply, he calls up to the flying Sildarin.

"Any sign of anything?  And how long can you stay up there?"


----------



## Calim (Sep 4, 2003)

Paendaerig heads off into the woods to make sure nothing tries to intercept the group without the groups knowledge, and will parallel the group until he is back at the tower trying not to be seen the entire time but also keeping a ready bow just in case.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 4, 2003)

Sildarin gets close to the ground.
"Something's wrong... I see hills... where there previously were none... I'll see what's there..."
With that, Sildarin gains some more altitude and heads towads the new hills.


----------



## Zhure (Sep 5, 2003)

Rallyn does a quick search of the people and realizes he's the only official guard, or even part-time guard. Thinking back, he knows there weren't any left among those who had been left on the island either. The only horrific possibility is that any Drell guards are all dead, probably having been killed at sea.

Along with Mortimer and Keith, Rallyn manges to rally the people together and retrace their steps eastward toward the tower. As he predicted, their pace is far slower than the adventurers had been. While the entire group will be movign at about half-speed compared to the earlier trip, there won't be any need to search for alternate paths, so the travel time will be aboutt he same.  In other words, it took three hours to travel from the tower and will take about three hours to return. The current time is a little past 3 PM, so it will be dusk when arriving at the tower, assuming no major delays or change in route. Check the map, one page back. The Drell citizens were forcibly encamped where the 'arrow' is pointed at the shore in the southwest corner of the island.

Paendaerig moves north out of the camp, planning on skirting the edge of  the Drell citizens. His gnomish height is a boon for hiding but makes breaking through the snow difficult in this untrampled section. As Paendaerig enters the denser foliage the snow becomes a lot less drifted and wind-packed.

Sildarin has fewer difficulties than Paendaerig, flying over the camp northward, toward where he has seen the "hills." With his elevated status, he can clearly make out the silhouettes of a large number of hill giants. At least six are easily seen, wearing the shaggy furs of gigantic felines, the rudely treated skulls of the cats fitting over the giants' heads like helms. The giants appear to be making slow but steady progress toward the camp just fled.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 7, 2003)

Knowing that they won't be able to fight six hill giants head to head even as a group, Sildarin descends closer to the ground. He tries to guess the route the giants will take to the camp and then lays _ectoplasmic strands_ to around their ankle height in approriate places, hoping to at least slow them down a bit.
He then heads back to the fleeing citizens, keeping guard at the rear.


----------



## Calim (Sep 7, 2003)

After meeting such heavy snows Paendaerig chooses just to head straight back to the tower via the quickest route.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 7, 2003)

Charlotte trudges on with the others.

_Dragons... giants... what is going on here?
*Don't ask me.*
I wasn't.  It's called a rhetorical question.  I think.
*...*
But anyway.  That was too easy.
*It was.*
Those orcs didn't do anything.  They didn't try to flee.  They didn't fight back.  That either means that we were very effective, or they were some trap of some kind.
*My bet's on their being a trap.*
Very funny.  It was a serious thought.  I wonder what Sildarin found..._

"Sildarin!" Charlotte calls out. "What were those hills you saw?"

_*He was probably hallucinating, or trying to get attention.*
That's not very nice.
*I'm not a very nice person.*
So what are you saying?  Your personality is a part of mine.  Are you saying I'm not a nice person?
*Of course you're not a nice person.  Look at what you were saying to Keith earlier - you say you love him, and yet you berate him.  That's not a very nice thing to do.*
What?  He deserved it.  All of them did.  We have to stick together, or we'll all die.  Sometimes, the nice thing to do is to be mean.
*...*
I hate you.
*...need I think more?*
No.  Shut up._


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 8, 2003)

_Keith perks up, and moves close to Charlotte and Sildarin,_ "This does not bode well for us, we need to make haste, and use that portal."


----------



## Jarval (Sep 9, 2003)

Mortimer urges the townspeople forwards, as yet unaware of any impending danger, but still wishing to get off this Gods forsaken island as quickly as possible.

"Sildarin's been gone a fair while.  I hope something didn't find the lad."  Mortimer frowns, worried by no longer being able to see the elf.  "Lyrique!  You want to jog ahead, and see if you can get that teleportation device up and running for us?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 9, 2003)

"Good Idea Mortimer! Mom Dad, I'm going to run ahead and get the teleporter working." With that said Lyrique sprints off.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 9, 2003)

Sildarin lands close to Charlotte and stays silent for a moment before speaking in a low voice.
"...giants... six... heading to the shore..."


----------



## Jarval (Sep 9, 2003)

"OH F%*&!"  Mortimer exclaims at Sildarin's words.  He looks around in embarrassment at his uncharacteristic crudeness.

"Sorry, just a bit panicked.  Any way we can distract them for a bit?  Even five minutes could make a difference to getting everyone out alive."


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 9, 2003)

Rallyn looks back at Mortimer's exclamation, but can't hear what the others are talking about.  He continues ushering along the people and offering assured words of encouragement.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 9, 2003)

Charlotte considers Silldarin's words for a moment.

"Give me your psicrystal." She says quietly. "If anything happens, it can tell you."

She sighs softly. "I'm going to go back and try to distract them.  I have an idea... keep everyone moving.  If I die, I don't want it to be in vain." She smiles slightly. "Don't let anyone follow me.  You have to get the villagers back to Drell, and the rest of you need to stick together.  If all goes well, I'll find you."


----------



## Jarval (Sep 9, 2003)

"And before you go charging off to your death, I think I might have a better idea."  Mortimer interjects.

"Sildarin, you can do the whole flying thing, right?  Any way you could get Charlotte airborne, and rain fiery distraction *down* on them?  If they've not got any ranged weapons, you might be able to stay safely out of their reach."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 9, 2003)

"I have no intention of going to my death." Charlotte says adamantly. "I have an idea of what to do, though I haven't worked out the finer details."

She shakes her head at Mortimer's idea. "It's an okay idea, but it endangers Sildarin in addition to myself.  Not only that, but if his flight were to fail..." She shrugs. "But if there must be two of us, then that plan sounds alright.  Sildarin," She turns to him, "you have a bow, don't you?  If you're to carry me, then I'll need to use it."

She then turns to Mortimer. "Happy now?  No more than Sildarin and I, though.  I won't let anyone else endanger themselves.  The rest of you have to guide the people to the tower and return them to Drell, safely."


----------



## Jarval (Sep 10, 2003)

"Sorry, I didn't mean to sound snippy.  It's just that six giants sounds like a hell of a lot, and I don't want to see you get squashed underfoot."  Mortimer looks at Charlotte with genuine concern.

"And believe me, I don't want to risk you, either."  He adds to Sildarin.  "What I was thinking is that Sildarin manifests his flight power on one of us who can pack a fair psionic or magic punch, they zoom over to hit the giants a couple of times, fly off in the opposite direction to our group of refugees, hopefully leading the giants the wrong way, then, flying low, they nip back and rejoin the group."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 10, 2003)

"Thanks for your concern, Mortimer." Charlotte says. "Unfortunately, though, we used quite a bit of power on taking out the orcs... it ended up being overkill, and now our resources are just a little drained."

"However, if Sildarin can fly, and carry me, and then I use his bow... that should be fine." She nods. "However, one element of my plan was giving Sildarin's psicrystal to the giants as a gift of some kind, so that if they return to wherever they came from, Sildarin could glide behind them with his flight and find out from his psicrystal what's going on.  It can move, after all, so it wouldn't be a problem for it to escape once we get the information we want."

She shakes her head. "But we need to go _now_.  My idea was an okay one, but since Sildarin is coming too, I say we do the carrying-and-shooting thing." She looks to Sildarin. "What do you think?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 10, 2003)

"I say we move quickly," _Keith adds listening, and turns to Charlotte,_ "Good luck, better come back in piece."


----------



## Zhure (Sep 10, 2003)

Sildarin is aware, from his brief observations of these giants, that they are moving a lot faster than an unencumbered human can, and the snow doesn't seem to slow them down any.

On the other hand, the mixed group of humanoids that are the villagers from Drell are mostly human, with a scattering of gnomes, dwarves, elves and half-elves. The snow is acting as a major impediment to their travel, and while they seem excited by being rescued, it's obvious the cold has sapped their strength....

 Waiting to see what Charlotte's plan entails. I assume Sildarin has kept relatively low once he identified the giants (as he mentioned doing already), so they aren't making a bee-line for his position. The giants are no longer under direct observation either.

Sorry for no posts - the boards have been mostly down every time I've tried to log in. Probably a problem on my end. Me =  trying to do better.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 10, 2003)

Charlotte closes her eyes, clearing her mind.

_*Keith sounds concerned.*
Quiet.  I need to think._

"Alright." She says. "Here's what we'll do.  Sildarin will give me his bow, then lift me up while he flies.  We'll head to the giants, and hopefully make enough of an impact on them that they try to take us out rather than continue on towards the camp."

"Damn!  We didn't get rid of our tracks." She shakes her head. "No helping that now.  But if we don't distract them before they hit the shore... but we won't let them.  Once we get their attention, we'll fly low, try to look for some foliage, and take cover.  We'll then head back as soon as we can without endangering the villagers."

"However... if they aren't distracted, I want a small group of the rest of you walking back the way we came, back towards shore.  Cover up tracks as you go, and try to go far enough that the giants won't be able to see the villagers and where they are heading.  If you see the giants coming, hide.  Don't try to fight them - there's no way all of us together could fend them off, so don't bother attempting it with a small number.  Try to ensure that the villagers don't panic, either."

She nods. "Anybody else want to add anything?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 10, 2003)

"I'm not much good for the plan, except I need to be with the Villagers so they can get away. Here Mage. Take my staff you might need it. I'll take the wand just in case." Lyrique says having stopped when Sildarin came flying down.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 10, 2003)

"Get the to safety, I will cover the tracks, come on Paendaerig, all quarrels aside, this is our best chance to help," _Keith gives Charlotte one last glance, and then bounds off to cover the tracks as best as he can, hoping the gnome follows to help._


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 10, 2003)

Sildarin listens to the others discuss courses of action. He then speaks with a clear voice, not stammering for a moment.
"Why should I carry you as I can propably fire the bow better than you do?"


----------



## Calim (Sep 10, 2003)

Paendaerig moves to assist Keith.


----------



## Velenne (Sep 11, 2003)

"Sildarin has a point, but allow me to modify it slightly if I may: Why carry a human with a bow, when you can carry an elf with _this_."

Travellios raises the Wand of Fireballs and smirks deviously.

"Impunity is granted by distance in this case.  One or two, I think, should be sufficient to turn their course.  I would hate to chance wastefulness should any more be necessary.  Although, admittedly, I still have a bit of a vendetta with one of them..."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 11, 2003)

Lyrique looks at the mage "Travellios? Do you want to take the staff of fire with you?"


----------



## Velenne (Sep 11, 2003)

> "Travellios? Do you want to take the staff of fire wi-"




"I thought you'd never ask," he croons instantly.  "It is, after all, my forte and I am ever so loathe to part with any charges in this wonderful wand.  Are there any command words I should know?"

The elf tries to smile modestly but can hardly contain his excitement at the thought of handling such _deliciously_ explosive magic.  After being filled in, he looks to Sildarin.

"Good chariot of the sky, our encounter awaits.  May your strength be blessed for I ate deeply of fish this morning."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 11, 2003)

_Damn!  I falter for just a moment, and everyone's plans change._

"Alright!" She yells. "Fine, you want to go, Travellios?  Then go.  But damn it, move!  We don't have time to screw around!"

She looks to Sildarin. "You had a point... but if you can fly, and I can't, then you can't exactly fire it, and I can.  However, that is moot.  Take Travellios."

"And be careful." She says in a softer voice. "Don't do anything stupid."

She shakes her head. "Alright, everybody else, let's move!"

_I just hope neither of them die.  This was my idea, and now Travellios and Sildarin are going out, and I have no control over what happens.  If anything happens to either of them... I won't be able to forgive myself._

_Focus, Charlotte, focus.  Get the villagers to the tower.  Worry about everything else later, when they are safe.  Focus.  Go._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 11, 2003)

"I'm glad your staying Charlotte. We could use you here where Trev. and Dalamar are better off from a distance." Lyrique says.


----------



## Zhure (Sep 12, 2003)

*Travellios & Sildarin*

The two who have decided to act as rear guard take off, as the rest of the group begin the long slog back toward the mysterious tower. It only takes a few seconds to be within sight of the giants, and Sildarin's estimate was correct - there appear to be six hill giants, and two dire bears, much like the ones encountered earlier, though this time in much larger numbers.

The six giants are carrying immense clubs and large leather sacks sewn together from the hides of a mish-mash of creatures. The sacks are large enough to contain several large stones each.

The giants are following the dire bears, who are acting like hunting hounds would for a human group, and are clearly following the obvious trail left by the Drell citizens.

 Doesn't seem as if the giants have notices the pair flying through the air.

*Paendaerig, Charlotte, Mortimer, Boromin, Lyrique, Keith, and Rallyn*

Seeing two of the group peel off, the citizens become far more somber and try to travel faster through the snow, but it's obvious the hardships of their forced journey here have left them weak. Even with the group forging a path ahead, and the bigger races breaking a trail through the snow, some of the gnomes are clearly having difficulties keeping up.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 12, 2003)

"Charlotte? Is there nothing you can do to melt the snow?" Lyrique asks. 
He then will start singing an old balad of inspiration. 

OOC: Not sure how you would want to handle that. I don't have my books at work and I'm not sure if Lyr can actualy effect so many people even if there was something he could do.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 12, 2003)

Charlotte nods. "I can try.  I'm not sure how much good it will do, but yes, I can."

She then proceeds to the front, and manifests _finger of fire_ at necessary intervals.

Currently have 7 free manifestations of 0th-level powers, and 1 PP left.

*OoC:* Just checked my 3e PH - only limitation on bardic music is that it only affects those who can hear the bard.  So just sing really loud.


----------



## Velenne (Sep 12, 2003)

"It may be prudent to take us up a bit, Sildarin.  Giants are legendary boulder slingers.  Might I comment as well on the sheer genius of this idea.  We would have otherwise stood no chance against such creatures.  Quite resourceful of you to fly like this.  Care to wager on how many fireballs it will take before they turn and run?  I say only 2.  Giants are equally legendary for their stupidity and any display of magic they cannot readily squash will overwhelm them.   What do you say?"

While their enemies are undoubtedly within range of the powerful staff, Travellios will wait until they have ascended before launching the first volley.


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 12, 2003)

Rallyn continues to do what he can to encourage people and maintain some level of discipline among the people. Falling back to the stragglers he begins chatting with them as they walk to try and distract them from their burning lungs and frozen noses. Naturally he falls into the story of how they came to be here, and as Rallyn begins to tell the story he realizes how incredible the things they have done must seem.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 12, 2003)

Sildarin nods. Before he picks Travellios up, he manifests a line of ectoplasm 10ft long between them.
"...just in case..."

As Travellios inquires of how many fireballs he thinks will be necessary, he simple says: "Too many..."
He then takes the two of them high into the air, hopefully beyond the giants' throwing skills.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 12, 2003)

Mortimer keeps pace with the group, half-listening to Rallyn recounting the how and why of their current location.  He smiles slightly, recalling how dull life seemed at the Academy just a few days before.


----------



## Zhure (Sep 15, 2003)

*Paendaerig, Charlotte, Mortimer, Boromin, Lyrique, Keith, and Rallyn*

Between Lyrique's singing abilities, Rallyn's recitations and Charlotte's occasional bursts of flames, the Drellians manage to pick up some speed. Charlotte burns through a few of the tougher patches of snow and ice, using her abilities sparingly as it's going to be hours of hiking ahead.

With Keith, Mortimer and Boromin acting as shepherds, the unruly flock starts to make some more headway.

*Travellios & Sildarin*


Tied together by an ectoplasmic strand, the two gain some more altitude, to the point where Travellios is barely certain his fire blasts will still affect the giants... even so, he knows they can still hurl rocks upwards with frightful efficiency. From this high vantage, it's obvious the giants are gaining on the Drell natives.

 Still appear to be unsighted by the giants. Combat begins when you initiate it.


----------



## Velenne (Sep 16, 2003)

"_A'Tehrion M'Estarin_," Trevellios says with a sly grin. While normally an Elven phrase reserved for the initiatian of the _Feylanis Arcanis_, the annual festival of mage duels, he finds it humorously fitting.  He feels just in this retribution, like a master scolding a dog who bit his hand.  

A short arcane phrase issues from his lips and the Fire Staff comes alive.  Tongues of flame backlash harmlessly across his arm as magical fire builds into a small sphere at the staff's tip.  It releases of its own accord and falls from the heavens like divine wrath into the giants's midsts.

"They will likely break and flee.  If any flee toward our ambling host, let us pursue and dissuade them appropriately."


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 16, 2003)

"I doubt they'll flee... they've seen battle..."


----------



## Zhure (Sep 18, 2003)

Roll damage for the effect (I assume the save DC is 14 for a fireball from a device) and initiatives for Travellios and Sildarin.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 18, 2003)

Init: 15 (roll) + 4 = 19


----------



## Velenne (Sep 18, 2003)

INIT: 16 + 2 = 18.  Fireball damage = 19, REF 14 for half.


----------



## Zhure (Sep 19, 2003)

Sildarin 19
Travellios 18
Giants ??

Before the giants notice the flying pair, they unleash an immense fireball in the midst of the six giants and the two dire bears. Apparently the giants were so intent on the pursuit of the Drell natives, they were caught completely flat-footed by the attack...


Giant 1 wounded 9
Giant 2 wounded 19
Giant 3 wounded 9
Giant 4 wounded 19
Giant 5 wounded 9
Giant 6 wounded 9
Bear 1 wounded 19
Bear 2 wounded 19

 Sildarin and Travellios again... stupid surprise rounds and slow reacting giants

Meanwhile...
*Paendaerig, Charlotte, Mortimer, Boromin, Lyrique, Keith, and Rallyn*
The sound of an exploding fireball makes it obvious the rear-guard attack has commenced. A few of the students turn around and stare for a moment, but the rest put their heads down and start running.


----------



## Velenne (Sep 20, 2003)

There is a satisifed grunt from Travellios, perhaps one of the simplest things ever issued from his mouth, before he utters more arcane phrases and gestures toward the giants.

OOC: If we're close enough to use Wall of Fire, Travellios divides the giants from their quarry with one and then suggests to Sildarin that they rise higher.  If not, another fireball will suffice.  (Dmg =  14 (rawr!))


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 20, 2003)

Rallyn corrals the ones that stop and stare and calmly spurs them on.

"Those are the good guys, just keep going, we're almost there."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 20, 2003)

Lyrique keeps ushering the Drellians towards the tower. All the while thinking of the lyrics to "The Giants and the day of Skyfire." His latest story. He hopes it has a happy ending.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 20, 2003)

Delaying to after Travellios
Sildarin waits for a moment for the mage to do his thing again, then releases an arrow of his own at one of the most wounded giants.
Attack: 3 + 8 -(huge range penalties) = 11, Damage 6 + 2 = 8
He then flies horizontally so they won't be sitting ducks.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 20, 2003)

Mortimer pauses a moment to load his crossbow on hearing the explosion of the fireball, before hurrying after the townspeople.

"Looks like we're in for another shower of fire and brimstone.  Very unseasonable weather."  He jokes flatly, doing his best to help along any of the Drellians who seem to be flagging.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 23, 2003)

Charlotte slows slightly, urging villagers past her.  When the last few pass her, she rushes along beside them, casting glances behind her every few moments.

_They better be alright.  If they aren't... ...don't think about that.  Just go!_


----------



## Zhure (Sep 23, 2003)

Travellios 18
Sildarin 18 <- delayed
Giants 5

Once more, Travellios expends a charge from his magical staff, unleashing hellish fire upon the cluster of giants and bears before they get a chance to react to the sudden attack.

 I assume you're at extreme fireball range, or a bit less 1200 feet for an 8th level Staff of Fire, well beyond the range of a Wall of Fire. This range may save your life later when the thrown rocks come a'hurlin. 

Sildarin's loosed arrow goes far wide of the mark, although it's hard to tell at this extreme range, but none of the giants appear to have even noticed the arrow. A couple of the giants bellow out orders and yell loudly, in some giantish and unrecognizable tongue.

Two of the giants stand fast in place, two others go running in opposite directions. The last two, tending the bears, break into a run -- almost directly in the direction the Drell townsfolk were headed -- chivvying the bears before them like great dogs.

Giant 1 wounded 16 (staying still)
Giant 2 wounded 26 (staying still)
Giant 3 wounded 16 (gone north)
Giant 4 wounded 33 (gone south)
Giant 5 wounded 16 (east toward the townsfolk)
Giant 6 wounded 16 (east toward the townsfolk)
Bear 1 wounded 33 (east)
Bear 2 wounded 26 (east) 

Meanwhile...
*Paendaerig, Charlotte, Mortimer, Lyrique, Keith, and Rallyn*

 Spot checks

The group has picked up speed and is moving steadily away from the sound of the second blast and the roaring giants.


----------



## Velenne (Sep 23, 2003)

"Astounding!  The brutes are remarkably resolved in the face of obviously superior tactics and firepower (if you'll pardon my weak pun).  Let us test that resolve a bit further and see if we cannot redirect their efforts."

Travellios points the staff and lets fly again.

Extreme range is preferable for that very reason, actually.   Aiming for giants 5,6 and both bears heading toward the townsfolk.  Damage = 24.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 23, 2003)

_Keith stays vigilant,_ "I say the battle is joined..."

_Spot check of 16 total_


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 23, 2003)

Lyrique spot check= 15 total


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 23, 2003)

Sildarin decides he isn't going to hit anything at this range, and concentrates on watching out for trouble and, if necessary, avoiding it.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 23, 2003)

_We must hurry!
*Did you come up with that idea all on your own?*
Shut up, Doyle!
*Well, if you would stop stating the obvious...*
Quiet!_

Spot check: 16 + 1 = *17*.


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 23, 2003)

Rallyn continues to speed people along, but apparently is keeping a very watchful eye.

Spot Check: 18 +1 = 19.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 24, 2003)

(Spot check: 7 + 5 = 13)

Perhaps a little focused on keeping the slower Drellians with the rest of the group, Mortimer seems to be paying only cursory attention to the events around him.  The second blast only adds to his haste, as it sounds a little closer than the last.


----------



## Calim (Sep 24, 2003)

Spot Check 19


Paendaerig still sloshing along just trying to get back the tower.


----------



## Zhure (Sep 24, 2003)

*Paendaerig, Charlotte, Mortimer, Lyrique, Keith, and Rallyn*

.... Boromin appears to be no longer among the rest of the group.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 24, 2003)

Lyrique looks around and assumes Boromin went to forge ahead of the villagers. Lyr cannot allow himself to be distracted. He continues to sing and lead the Villagers toward the Tower.


----------



## Zhure (Sep 27, 2003)

Travellios 18
Sildarin 18 <- delayed
Giants 5 

Again, Travellios expends a charge from his magical staff, dropping a ball of fire onto the two giants in closest pursuit of the Drell citizens, as well as the bears.

Sildarin delays until he sees an opportunity to connect with his arrows. At this range, even the giants appear to be tiny specks. Even watching around, it's difficult to see all of the other giants. The two that remained stationary seem to be chanting.


Giant 1 wounded 16 (staying still, falling behind)
Giant 2 wounded 26 (staying still, falling behind)
Giant 3 wounded 16 (gone north? Not visible)
Giant 4 wounded 33 (gone south? Not visible)
Giant 5 wounded 40 (east toward the townsfolk)
Giant 6 wounded 28 (east toward the townsfolk)
Bear 1 wounded 45 (east)
Bear 2 wounded 38 (east) 

Meanwhile... *Paendaerig, Charlotte, Mortimer, Lyrique, Keith, and Rallyn* ... press on with the sound of multiple fireballs in the distance.

 Sorry, not terribly exciting for those not involved in the aerial bombardment.


----------



## Velenne (Sep 27, 2003)

"Oh nonono, that simply will _not_ do."

Travellios is none too pleased by the sight of hill giant casters.  His lips purse together and his brow scrunches uncharacteristically.  He shifts his attention away from the charging bears and levels the staff at these new targets.

"Again, they show remarkable discipline and resources.   I have formed a brief hypothesis, Sildarin, based on my observations.  These giants must be regulars from the invaders, quite independant of the brute we saw earlier.  Lately my hypotheses have not been near to accurate, however, so let us leave these and pursue the lead giants.  I wonder if these casters are mages or priests?  If the former, I may treasure their spellbooks.  Ah, to taste the fresh nectar of a new spell again..."

EDIT (explained in OOC thread which I can't find the link button for) Fireball damage to casters = 28. Ref DC 18.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Sep 27, 2003)

Lyrique continues to inspire. His throat is getting a bit tired though. "Mother. Could you lead the others in a chant while I take a break?"


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 27, 2003)

Rallyn hurries a long, "Come on now.  That's it.  Let the wizards do their job.  Not far now.  You're doing good.  Keep going."


----------



## Jarval (Sep 27, 2003)

Mortimer moves alongside Keith and Charlotte, worried by the sound of the closing explosions.

"Not wanting to be a doommonger, but what do we do if the giants catch up?"  He says quietly.  "None of us are going to be able to outrun them, but we might be able to delay them, one way or another."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 27, 2003)

"I'll stay and delay them." Charlotte says. "If that happens, I'll give you or someone else my psicrystal, so that I can keep tabs on how long I need to keep the giants busy."

_*Still trying to kill yourself?*
No, I'm not.  But I won't let anyone else get hurt.
*What if they're not willing to let you get hurt?*
Then they'll just have to deal with it.
*Oh, I see.  So it's okay if you want to make a sacrifice, but no one else?  What are you trying to prove?*
Nothing!  You see everything wrong.  You make it sound all wrong.  I won't let them, because I care for them.  Someone has to.
*You don't sound very convinced... are you trying to convince me, or yourself?*
Shut up!
*...*_

She smiles slightly at Mortimer. "Hopefully, though, Sildarin and Travellios will manage to keep them delayed long enough for us to reach the tower, before the giants find us."


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 28, 2003)

Sildarin Sildarin looks a bit confused.
"..The same in normal elven...?"


----------



## Zhure (Sep 30, 2003)

Travellios 18 < - up again
Sildarin 18 (delayed)
Giants 5 

The two giants' spells are interrupted as a ball of fire flares around them. The pair briefly confer, spread further apart, and begin chanting again.

Giant 1 wounded 44 (staying still, falling behind)
Giant 2 wounded 74 (staying still, falling behind)
Giant 3 wounded 31 (gone north? Not visible)
Giant 4 wounded 58 (gone south? Not visible)
Giant 5 wounded 60 (east toward the townsfolk)
Giant 6 wounded 43 (east toward the townsfolk)
Bear 1 wounded 70 (east)
Bear 2 wounded 63 (east) 

Meanwhile... *Paendaerig, Charlotte, Mortimer, Lyrique, Keith, and Rallyn ... *

Lyrique's mother nods and clears her throat. She tries haltingly a few times, then finally begins singing with a single sustained note, some obscure _a capella_ piece that's oddly uplifting.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 30, 2003)

_Keith pauses and stands by Charlotte,_ "Then I am staying with you the rest of you keep going!"

_Keith glanced to Charlotte,_ "And no you are not changing my mind."


----------



## Velenne (Sep 30, 2003)

"Whatever it is they seem to be doing, they are quite persistant.  Always heed a mage over a warrior.  First lession of group combat at the Academy.  One more and then perhaps we should finish with those bears.  Oblivious oafs..."

FOURTY damage this time!!!  Assuming they're now too far apart to get both, he'll aim for the one on the...eh....right!


----------



## Zhure (Oct 2, 2003)

Travellios 18 < - up again
Sildarin 18 (delayed)
Giants 5 

The targeted giant bursts into flames, once more disrupting his spell. He immediately begins another chant.

The other visible giant completes his chant, and a gigantic eagle appears high above the giant, hovers for a moment, then bursts into a rapid climb toward the flying Travellios and Sildarin. As the eagle soars upward the giant 'caster starts chanting once more.

 Giant Eagle, wounded 0, round 1, 200 feet altitude
Giant 1 wounded 44 (staying still, falling behind)
Giant 2 wounded 94 (staying still, falling behind)
Giant 3 wounded 31 (gone north? Not visible)
Giant 4 wounded 58 (gone south? Not visible)
Giant 5 wounded 60 (east toward the townsfolk? not visible)
Giant 6 wounded 43 (east toward the townsfolk? not visible)
Bear 1 wounded 70 (east, not visible)
Bear 2 wounded 63 (east, not visible) 

Meanwhile... *Paendaerig, Charlotte, Mortimer, Lyrique, Keith, and Rallyn ... *

Keith and Charlotte have decided to remain behind. The Drell citizens only pause for a moment then press onward.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 2, 2003)

Rallyn keeps spurring people along, keeping their heads forward when possible.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 2, 2003)

Does it look like Sildarin could maneouver over the eagle before it reaches their height? Or are Travellios and him already over it?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 2, 2003)

> *Keith*
> _"And no you are not changing my mind."_




Charlotte nods. "I wasn't going to try." She holds the halfspear ready in her hands, looking to the direction that Sildarin and Travellios had gone.

_I don't have enough energy to blast them with fire again... I'll just have to go hand-to-hand with them, if they come.
*Brilliant idea.*
Do you have a better one?
*Not having done this would've been a good start.*
Well, it's done now._


----------



## Jarval (Oct 2, 2003)

Pausing for just a moment, Mortimer pulls his two healing potions from his _haversack_ and passes one each to Charlotte and Keith.

"They're all I have that might help you.  Gods' luck be with you both."  He pauses a moment longer, then sprints after the retreating villagers.


----------



## Velenne (Oct 3, 2003)

Travellios makes a vain attempt to stifle a laugh, nearly disrupting his subsequent charge from his new favorite toy.  

"If you like, Sildarin, we can go find the bears now.  Or stay and finish off these summoners.  Either way, this... bird... will take plenty of time getting all the way up here and can be dealt with easily enough I'm sure."


One more for the same giant as last round.   35 damage.


----------



## Zhure (Oct 6, 2003)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> Does it look like Sildarin could maneouver over the eagle before it reaches their height? Or are Travellios and him already over it?




 You are already both pretty much directly over it.


----------



## Zhure (Oct 6, 2003)

Travellios 18 [1180 feet altitude]
Sildarin 18 (delayed) [1180 feet altitude] <- up next
Giants 5 

Travellios launches another ball of fire against the same giant. This time the immense humanoid not only loses his spell, but his life as well, falling to the ground as a burnt husk.

 Giant Eagle, wounded 0, round 1, 200 feet altitude
Giant 1 wounded 44 (staying still, falling behind)
Giant 2 wounded 94 (staying still, falling behind)
Giant 3 wounded 31 (gone north? Not visible)
Giant 4 wounded 58 (gone south? Not visible)
Giant 5 wounded 60 (east toward the townsfolk? not visible)
Giant 6 wounded 43 (east toward the townsfolk? not visible)
Bear 1 wounded 70 (east, not visible)
Bear 2 wounded 63 (east, not visible) 

Meanwhile... *Paendaerig, Mortimer, Lyrique, and Rallyn ... *

Make a few last minute hurried prerparations with their companions, leaving both Charlotte and Keith to await any giants or bears that might keep following.

*Charlotte and Keith*

A few minutes* pass quietly with the sounds of booming fireballs. The explosions don't seem to be getting any closer, nor further away, but the villagers retreat completely out of sight in almost no time at all, led by your friends. Once the villagers are gone and there's no interfering noises, you can faintly hear the clash of metal coming from the west.  The direction you just came from.

* Ok, not really minutes, it's only a few rounds really, but from the characters' perspective, it sure seems like a long time. I'm creating this fuzzy time so everyone who wants to can get into the action and we'll figure out how to synch things up later.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 6, 2003)

_Calm... be calm... everything's alright..._

Charlotte remains still, gripping the halfspear tightly, her knuckles whitening.  She watches the direction they came from intently.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 6, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> _Calm... be calm... everything's alright..._
> 
> Charlotte remains still, gripping the halfspear tightly, her knuckles whitening.  She watches the direction they came from intently.



_Keith stands strong, showing no fear in his eyes, or poise, his blade ready for battle, as he glances to Charlotte..._ "If things get bad, I want you to run, I can hold them off, there is no sense in both of us dying..."


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 6, 2003)

"...I'll... try something..."
Sildarin concentrates and summons forth a large wooden blank right under them with _sudden minor creation_, hoping to catch the approaching eagle under it. He then gets moving towards the bears.

So that's 5 cubic feet of wood falling towards the eagle, spread out horizontally to cover as large an area as possible while still being harmful upon impact.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Keith_
> *"If things get bad, I want you to run, I can hold them off, there is no sense in both of us dying..."*




"Don't be a fool." Charlotte says quickly. "This is no time for heroics.  If we both stay, then we can hold them off longer.  There would probably be little sense in running anyway, they'll just catch me."


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 7, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> "Don't be a fool." Charlotte says quickly. "This is no time for heroics.  If we both stay, then we can hold them off longer.  There would probably be little sense in running anyway, they'll just catch me."



 "Of course, but I had to at least act chivalrous," _he winks, before resuming his usual manner._


----------



## Zhure (Oct 8, 2003)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> "...I'll... try something..."
> Sildarin concentrates and summons forth a large wooden blank right under them with _sudden minor creation_, hoping to catch the approaching eagle under it. He then gets moving towards the bears.
> 
> So that's 5 cubic feet of wood falling towards the eagle, spread out horizontally to cover as large an area as possible while still being harmful upon impact.




 Make a ranged touch to-hit roll (big range penalties and a -4 non-proficiency penalty, but it could happen.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 8, 2003)

Attack roll: 17(roll) + 6 - 4(proficiency) -(what's the range increment of a block of wood ) = 19


----------



## Jarval (Oct 9, 2003)

Mortimer hustles onwards, trying not to think too much (or feel too guilty) about Keith and Charlotte's potential fate.


----------



## Zhure (Oct 9, 2003)

Travellios 18 [1180 feet altitude] <- next
Sildarin 18 (delayed) [1180 feet altitude]
Giants 5 

Sildarin manifest briefly, and a sends a large block of wood hurtling toward the eagle. Gravity grabs the wood and while his aim is surprisingly close, Sildarin doesn't manage to connect.  It was, after all, a difference of almost 980 feet.

The eagle roars out its displeasure, and continues to strongly beat its wings, still climbing upwards at a phenomal rate.

The less wounded of the two giants #1completes his incantations, and a small ball of light appears in the air above the giant's head. It hovers briefly, then disappears, only to appear a few dozen feet away from the flying duo!
 Will save, DC 12 vs Aura of Menace


Giant Eagle, wounded 0, round 2, 360 feet altitude
Lantern Archon, wounded 0, round 1, 1190 feet altitude
Giant 1 wounded 44 (staying still, falling behind)
Giant 2 wounded 94 (staying still, falling behind)
Giant 3 wounded 31 (gone north? Not visible)
Giant 4 wounded 58 (gone south? Not visible)
Giant 5 wounded 60 (east toward the townsfolk? not visible)
Giant 6 wounded 43 (east toward the townsfolk? not visible)
Bear 1 wounded 70 (east, not visible)
Bear 2 wounded 63 (east, not visible) 

Meanwhile... *Paendaerig, Mortimer, Lyrique, and Rallyn ... *

... push onward, making good time. In only a few hours they will have reached the tower.

*Charlotte and Keith*

The sounds of skirling metal grow no louder. No giants or bears make an appearance, but you sense they are somewhere nearby.


----------



## Velenne (Oct 9, 2003)

"Oh now this truly is quaint, if a bit unsettling for the poor archon.  True of heart and yet here we face one another.  Time to send you home, little one.   No need to fret for the bird; it should return home long before it reaches us at the rate its current rate.  Let us get after those bears."

Travellios extends two fingers from one hand toward the archon.  With some regret, he intones a short arcane phrase and two green bolts of light fire from his fingertips, slamming into the floating sphere.

OOC: Save 8 + 4 = 12 (whoa).  _Magic Missle_ damage = 1+1 + 4+1 = 7.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 9, 2003)

Lyrique trudges onward his thoughts going out to his friends but his heart set on getting his parents and the rest safe back on Drell.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 9, 2003)

Will save: 17 (roll) + modifiers that I'm too lazy to dig up = Enough

Sildarin heads after the bears at full speed, hoping the wizard knows what he's doing.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 9, 2003)

OOC: I'm still here.    More of the same from Rallyn.


----------



## Jarval (Oct 14, 2003)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> OOC: I'm still here.    More of the same from Rallyn.



And the same from Mortimer.


----------



## Zhure (Oct 15, 2003)

Travellios 18 [1180 feet altitude] <- next
Sildarin 18 (delayed) [1180 feet altitude]
Giants 5 

Travellios casts a spell at the archon hitting squarely. While it lacks any ability to make expressions, it almost seems relieved as the conjured creature winks back to the celestial planes.

The eagle continues its slow upward climb.

The giant  (1) directly below the flying pair casts a spell with a few words and fades from view.

Giant Eagle, wounded 0, round 2, 520 feet altitude
Giant 1 wounded 44 (staying still? invisible)
Giant 2 dead
Giant 3 wounded 31 (gone north? Not visible)
Giant 4 wounded 58 (gone south? Not visible)
Giant 5 wounded 60 (east toward the townsfolk? not visible)
Giant 6 wounded 43 (east toward the townsfolk? not visible)
Bear 1 wounded 70 (east, not visible)
Bear 2 wounded 63 (east, not visible) 

*Meanwhile... Paendaerig, Mortimer, Lyrique, and Rallyn ... *

... push onward, making good time. In only a few hours they will have reached the tower.

*Charlotte and Keith*

The sounds of metal clashing ends abruptly... still no sign of the giants or the bears....  this round, but roll initiative for next round.


----------



## Velenne (Oct 15, 2003)

Content that the foolish oafs had learned their lessons against obviously superior foes, Travellios waits until either he or Sildarin spot one of the forward giants.  The approaching eagle is completely forgotten as he is supremely confident that it won't be able to catch them at their rate and height before its duration expires.



			
				Zhure said:
			
		

> This time the immense humanoid not only loses his spell, but his life as well, falling to the ground as a burnt husk.



Wasn't one of them dead?  I was assuming we're still travelling toward the lead giants with their bears?


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 15, 2003)

_Keith stands tall, waiting to see the first giant come into view..._ "Somehow I saw my death being much more simple then this..."

_Intiative of 19_


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 15, 2003)

Sildarin heads at full speed after the villagers and their trackers.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 15, 2003)

Initiative: 20 + 2 = *22*.

Charlotte nods silently in agreement with Keith, waiting for the first signs of giants or what ever else may be coming...


----------



## Zhure (Oct 17, 2003)

Velenne said:
			
		

> Wasn't one of them dead?  I was assuming we're still travelling toward the lead giants with their bears?




 Mea culpa. Forgot to update the hit point track on that one, then forgot he was dead in the next phase. Corrected it.


----------



## Zhure (Oct 17, 2003)

Charlotte 22
Keith 19
Travellios 18 [1180 feet altitude] <- next
Sildarin 18 (delayed) [1180 feet altitude]
Giants 5 

Sildarin and Travellios fly eastward once more toward where they believe the Drell citizens to be...

Far below there are signs of a struggle. Huge gouts of crimson blood darken the white snow. Trampled areas show older snow underneath and in the center of this mess is the body of a dire bear and a small humanoid form.

*Charlotte and Keith*
See a single dire bear wandering toward them, nose intent on the trail of the Drell citizens. The bear is badly singed and looks like it's been chopped up a bit as well. It looks up and spots both the young human female and the male elf, and begins to hustle forward.

 At the end of it's movement it's 60' away.

Giant Eagle, wounded 0, round 3, 680 feet altitude, 90' behind
Giant 1 wounded 44 (staying still? invisible)
Giant 2 dead
Giant 3 wounded 31 (gone north? Not visible)
Giant 4 wounded 58 (gone south? Not visible)
Giant 5 wounded 60 (east toward the townsfolk? not visible)
Giant 6 wounded 43 (east toward the townsfolk? not visible)
Bear 1 wounded 70 (east, near Charlotte and Keith)
Bear 2 wounded 63 (east? not visible) 

*Meanwhile... Paendaerig, Mortimer, Lyrique, and Rallyn ... *

... push onward, making good time. In only a few hours they will have reached the tower.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 17, 2003)

"*gasp* ...who is it...?" Sildarin looks at the scene of battle, shedding a tear. But he understands that they must press onward for there will be more losses if the remaining bear reaches the villagers.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 17, 2003)

"So it begins..." Charlotte says grimly.

She moves forward, holding the halfspear in her hands, ready to attack the bear should it come near.

Moving up 30 feet, readying an attack against the bear if it comes within reach.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 17, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> "So it begins..." Charlotte says grimly.
> 
> She moves forward, holding the halfspear in her hands, ready to attack the bear should it come near.
> 
> Moving up 30 feet, readying an attack against the bear if it comes within reach.



 "Indeed, Charlotte, if I die, at least it was by your side," _Keith rushes forward to prepare a flank with Charlotte..._

_Move forward 30 feet as well ready action, staying across from Charlotte for a flank._


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 17, 2003)

_ignore_


----------



## Zhure (Oct 18, 2003)

Travellios 18 [1180 feet altitude] <- next
Sildarin 18 (delayed) [1180 feet altitude]
Charlotte 5 (readied action kicks off) <- next
Keith 5 (readied action kicks off) <- next
Giants 5 

Sildarin and Travellios fly further east, leaving behind the body of the humanoid and the presumably dead dire bear.

Below they see a distant pair of specks which might be giants, following the path of the Drell citizens.

*Charlotte and Keith*
The bear charges...

 Your readied actions interrupt. Roll to hit and damage. Flank will apply.

Giant Eagle, wounded 0, round 3, 680 feet altitude, 90' behind
Giant 1 wounded 44 (staying still? invisible)
Giant 2 dead
Giant 3 wounded 31 (gone north? Not visible)
Giant 4 wounded 58 (gone south? Not visible)
Giant 5 wounded 60 (east toward the townsfolk? not visible)
Giant 6 wounded 43 (east toward the townsfolk? not visible)
Bear 1 wounded 70 (east, near Charlotte and Keith)
Bear 2 wounded 63 (east? not visible) 

*Meanwhile... Paendaerig, Mortimer, Lyrique, and Rallyn ... *

... push onward, making good time. In only a few hours they will have reached the tower.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 18, 2003)

Charlotte stabs at the bear viciously with the halfspear...

Attack: 13 + 5 + 2 = *20*.

Damage: 2 + 3 = *5*.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 18, 2003)

_Roll of 18, with a  +10, is a 28, second roll is an 18 not sure if it is a crit or not.  Will provide two damage rolls just in case.  Critical damage is 19, normal is 8, including Sneak Attack._

_Keith lashes out with a quick strike trying to slide his thin blade through the dire bear's flesh and drive it right its heart!_


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 18, 2003)

Just a note, Zhure, but both Charlotte and Keith Readied an action, thus their initiative doesn't change. Had they Delayed, it would change.

Sildarin will get the pair of specks so that they can discern what they are and, if they be giants, Travellios can blast them.


----------



## Zhure (Oct 20, 2003)

Travellios 18 [1180 feet altitude] <- next
Sildarin 18 [1180 feet altitude]
Charlotte 5
Keith 5
Giants 5 

Taking a closer look, Sildarin realizes the 'specks' are indeed two giants. The giants are following the track laid down by the Drell civilians.

*Charlotte and Keith*

Keith darts in at the bear, thrusting his rapier deep in the animal's flank. Simulatenously, Charlotte stabs with her small spear. The bear roars in defiance but doesn't finish it's charge. It stands there panting, glaring at both of them.

Giant Eagle, wounded 0, round 3, 680 feet altitude, 90' behind
Giant 1 wounded 44 (staying still? invisible)
Giant 2 dead
Giant 3 wounded 31 (gone north? Not visible)
Giant 4 wounded 58 (gone south? Not visible)
Giant 5 wounded 60 (east toward the townsfolk? not visible)
Giant 6 wounded 43 (east toward the townsfolk? not visible)
Bear 1 wounded 102 - staggered (east, near Charlotte and Keith)
Bear 2 wounded 63 (east? not visible) 

*Meanwhile... Paendaerig, Mortimer, Lyrique, and Rallyn ... *

... push onward, making good time. In only a few hours they will have reached the tower.


----------



## Zhure (Oct 20, 2003)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> Just a note, Zhure, but both Charlotte and Keith Readied an action, thus their initiative doesn't change. Had they Delayed, it would change.




"The partial action comes before the action that triggers it. For the rest of the fight, your initiative result is the count on which you took the readied action, and you act immediately ahead of the character whose action triggered your readied action." PHB, 3.0, page 134.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 21, 2003)

"We can't let it live," Charlotte says quickly. "If we do, it could lead the giants to the villagers."

She stabs the bear once again...


----------



## Velenne (Oct 21, 2003)

When Travellios reaches the same conclusion or is informed of their prey's location, he says,

"Ah good, there they are.  But where are those cursed bears?  It only does us half as good to kill only the giants and not their pets, but ah well.  Professor Bartridgmartic back at the Academy had a most humorous saying after he cast his _fireballs_.  What was it?  Oh yes yes, 

"Roasty toasty!" he says, rolling his _r_'s as the old gnome used to do.  With that, he levels the staff for another shot when the giants are within range.

28 fire damage, aiming for both if they're close enough.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 21, 2003)

Just goes on to show how I've never used (or really even read the section on) readied or delayed actions. You're never too old to learn something new.

Sildarin's mouth curves to a slight smile at Travellios's joke, but he says nothing as he keeps speeding towards the giants.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 21, 2003)

Having had his break Lyrique begins to sing again.


----------



## Zhure (Oct 22, 2003)

Travellios 18 [1180 feet altitude]
Sildarin 18 [1180 feet altitude]
Charlotte 5
Keith 5 <- 
Giants 5 

Travellios blasts the two diminutive figures far below, both jump at the unexpected attack and dive into the forested hills to try and seek cover.

*Charlotte and Keith*

Charlotte quickly finishes the beast off with a deep stab. No other targets are apparent.


Giant Eagle, wounded 0, round 4, 840 feet altitude, 180' behind
Giant 1 wounded 44 (staying still? invisible)
Giant 2 dead
Giant 3 wounded 31 (gone north? Not visible)
Giant 4 wounded 58 (gone south? Not visible)
Giant 5 wounded 74 (east toward the townsfolk? not visible)
Giant 6 wounded 81 (east toward the townsfolk? not visible)
Bear 1 dead (east, near Charlotte and Keith)
Bear 2 wounded 63 (east? not visible) 

*Meanwhile... Paendaerig, Mortimer, Lyrique, and Rallyn ... *

... push onward, making good time. In only a few hours they will have reached the tower.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 22, 2003)

_Keith nods to Charlotte,_ "Looks good, perhaps we should pull back, before the rest of the giants converge on us, make it harder for them to get to us..."


----------



## Zhure (Oct 25, 2003)

Waiting to see if Charlotte agrees with Keith's suggestion, and what Travellios and Sildarin propose to do.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 25, 2003)

Charlotte nods. "That sounds reasonable... they should be much closer to the tower by now."


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 27, 2003)

"Which one... do we go after?"
Sildarin waits for Travellios to indicate which one is the target and then moves for the best position for fireballing.


----------



## Velenne (Oct 27, 2003)

"A fair quandry.  But prudencial tactics dictates that the foremost threat must be dealt with.  Let us push onward and seek out the bears.  The giants will dally in the bushes until they feel the danger has passed, permitting us to deal with them later.  If they are still eager to be cooked alive, that is.  But just to drive home the point..."

Spot check 15 to guesstimate where one of the giants went off to.  If he feels confident (granted, he's already a little too confident to begin with) he knows where one is bound to be, he'll expend yet another charge for 28 points of fire damage.

If Travellios spots a giant, he finishes the sentence above with, "Roasty toasty."  

If not, then, "Ah well."


----------



## Zhure (Oct 28, 2003)

*Sildarin and Travellios*

The two giants, considering the altitude, disappear into the snowy lands and are impossible to spot.

*Charlotte and Keith*

Together the two break off from the fresh carcass of the bear and return to their companions. Because of the path broken by the Drell natives and their superior speed, it only takes a few minutes to catch up.

*Paendaerig, Mortimer, Lyrique, and Rallyn *
Charlotte and Keith, walking briskly, after following the backtrail manage to get back with the main group. They look none the worse for wear.

As a much larger group, the six heroes and the three score Drell citizens continue to advance through the icy landscape. In a few short hours they will reach the tower.

 It appears as if the giants have been discouraged from further direct assaults.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 28, 2003)

Rallyn manages a nod and continues to try to keep a disciplined pace among the people to ensure both that they arrive quickly, but more importantly, everyone makes it.  Slowing the group slightly he allows the shorter legged members of the group who haven't been tromping all over the island already to catch up.


----------



## Zhure (Oct 28, 2003)

Oops, forgot. 1800 XP for everyone


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 28, 2003)

_Keith keepsn a look out, and keeps his blade dran but looks genuinely at ease,_ "If they wanted to follow they would have easily caught us, I think this day was won by us..."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 28, 2003)

Charlotte nods, her grip on the halfspear loosening slightly, and color returns to her knuckles. "I think you're right, Keith." She says. "The others must've scared them off, or we'd probably be dead right now."


----------



## Velenne (Oct 29, 2003)

"They appear to have finally grasped the weight of their situation.  I suspect they will regroup and restrategize but at least this time we will have the advantage of not underestimating their spellcasters and tactics.  Meanwhile, time permitting on our flight, we may wish to pass over the refugees and inform them of the victory.  Perhaps a bit of scouting ahead may be in order to ensure the giants are not attempting to outflank us."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 29, 2003)

"Citizens of Drell. Were nearing out way home. I'll need everyone's cooperation in order to get you back. We have located a tower that has a portal in it that will take you all back to Drell but we must be careful and quiet." Lyrique says aloud.

OOC: arg! 50 exp away from 10,000 and a level!


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 29, 2003)

Zhure said:
			
		

> Oops, forgot. 1800 XP for everyone



OOC: That levels Rallyn.


----------



## Zhure (Oct 29, 2003)

Sorry, Argent, but I'm sure Lyrique will make it soon. 

IIRC, we're handling level-ups so that they occur when you're at full hit points (representing fully rested and assimilating the new 'experience') - nothing's more refreshing than a full night's rest.

After a few moments flight, Travellios and Sildarin manage to catch up with the entire pack of Drell natives. Keith and Charlotte have only been back with the main group for a few minutes.

Acting on Travellios's suggestion, Sildarin* and he scout ahead, looking for signs of an ambush, or a flanking maneuver by the giants, but it appears as if the brutish humanoids have given up the chase, at least for the moment.

*assuming Sildarin agrees, if not we'll rewrite this.

Coming soon, return to the tower! I'm pausing for those who might've leveled up to make the necessary changes, or for those who need to heal to level up to make arrangements.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 29, 2003)

Lyrique sees his friends return and shouts "Look! They made it! His smile is warm and big at seeing them all safe. "I could hear the explosions Travellios. I take it you like the staff?"


----------



## Jarval (Oct 29, 2003)

I don't supose anyone has the number of XPs we've gained since the orc ambush on Drell handy (i.e. about when I joined...), as I've lost the file I was keeping track of them in.


----------



## Zhure (Oct 29, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> I don't supose anyone has the number of XPs we've gained since the orc ambush on Drell handy (i.e. about when I joined...), as I've lost the file I was keeping track of them in.




Check the first post in each of the threads. I started adding the XP totals for each thread to every one.

Greg


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 29, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> I don't supose anyone has the number of XPs we've gained since the orc ambush on Drell handy (i.e. about when I joined...), as I've lost the file I was keeping track of them in.




_Nope sorry buddy   Need 350 more XP to level though _

_Keith smiles, genuinely as the group comes together, and even sheathes his blade,_ "Not bad with the spear their milady, the next time we spar, I may have to keep my guard up, lest you run me through."

_He kept trudging on at Charlotte's side,_ "I find the day somewhat brighter now... although we are not completely in the clear yet."


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 29, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> I don't supose anyone has the number of XPs we've gained since the orc ambush on Drell handy (i.e. about when I joined...), as I've lost the file I was keeping track of them in.




_Nope sorry buddy   Need 350 more XP to level though _

_Keith smiles, genuinely as the group comes together, and even sheathes his blade,_ "Not bad with the spear their milady, the next time we spar, I may have to keep my guard up, lest you run me through."

_He kept trudging on at Charlotte's side,_ "I find the day somewhat brighter now... although we are not completely in the clear yet."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 29, 2003)

*OoC:* Still short on XP... I need a little more than a thousand to level to 6th.  Unless I miscounted my XP...?

"I think that was more the spear than my skill." Charlotte says. "And I wouldn't worry about sparring, either, Keith... I'll do my best not to run you through." She smiles.

Her demeanor then becomes more serious. "Yes, you're right, we're not done yet... we still have to get the townspeople home, and get ourselves back.  Speaking of which, do we plan on taking the circle, or are we going to use the longboat to get back?"


----------



## Jarval (Oct 30, 2003)

Mortimer looks as if a great weight has been taken from his shoulders as Charlotte and Keith return to the group.  He smiles at them both, relief at their safe return obvious.

"I'd suggest the circle, if Lyrique can get it to work again.  The giants could pose a threat to a ship, and I for one would also prefer the shorter journey home."  He chips in.  "Besides which, I'm not sure how many of the more frail townspeople would survive another voyage in these temperatures.  They've been through a lot."



			
				Zhure said:
			
		

> Check the first post in each of the threads. I started adding the XP totals for each thread to every one.



Thanks   5,500 XP gained since I joined the game, enough to take me to 5th level with a little to spare.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 30, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *OoC:* Still short on XP... I need a little more than a thousand to level to 6th.  Unless I miscounted my XP...?
> 
> "I think that was more the spear than my skill." Charlotte says. "And I wouldn't worry about sparring, either, Keith... I'll do my best not to run you through." She smiles.
> 
> Her demeanor then becomes more serious. "Yes, you're right, we're not done yet... we still have to get the townspeople home, and get ourselves back.  Speaking of which, do we plan on taking the circle, or are we going to use the longboat to get back?"



_Keith listens and follows along, *She seems much more determined now, I must admit, her plan was quite sound, and save us much pain and suffering...*_

"You give yourself little credit, but for now you are right we should get these people home.  Lets use the teleportation circle, and lets go home post haste."


----------



## Zhure (Oct 30, 2003)

The last few hours pass uneventfully, save for the bitter cold. The townsfolk are obviously suffering, and it's possible a few will suffer minor cases of frostbite, but nothing a cleric or any trained healer can't fix if they get back to Drell fairly soon. 

Some of the younger students seem tired and listless, as if the cold is sapping their will to go on, but the combination of Lyrique's singing, as well as his mother's, cheer them up immensely. The elderly townsfolk either are made of sterner stuff or their years in the far north have inured them to the harsh climate.

The giants have apparently given up chase, either scared off by the never-ending rain of fireballs, or at the loss of their dire pets. Or perhaps by something more sinister....

 Last chance for level-ups. I smell a confrontation brewing.


----------



## Velenne (Oct 30, 2003)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Lyrique sees his friends return and shouts "Look! They made it!" His smile is warm and big at seeing them all safe. "I could hear the explosions Travellios. I take it you like the staff?"




Landing and finally releasing his weary grip on Sildarin, Travellios leans against the staff and flashes a smile at Lyrique.  

"The staff is horrifically marvelous in its effectiveness.  I shall remember this tactic and mark it well in my latter days as a wizard.  The giants were utterly routed and utterly defenseless.  Yet another testament to the power of cooperative magics to defeat any foe given enough time to prepare."

The striking elf returns the staff to its true owner, mourning its loss inwardly.  Still, such a resounding victory is hard to quell and thus, weary and frozen, Travellios can't help but smile broadly as they reach the tower.  For once all his endless hours in the libraries of Drell have paid off in a way that can never be outmatched.  And for once in his life, he briefly entertains the notion of devoting his craft to such causes...


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 30, 2003)

Rallyn tells people of how close they are, reminds them of the warmth of their hearths and homes, and continues to keep them going.

OOC: I'll try to have Rallyn leveled by tonight.  I do not believe he has taken any damage for a good long time.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 30, 2003)

> Keith
> "You give yourself little credit, but for now you are right we should get these people home.  Lets use the teleportation circle, and lets go home post haste."




Charlotte simply nods, and continues trudging along.

_All I can say is that I'm glad Travellios and Sildarin came back in one piece.  If they hadn't... I don't know what I would've done._


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 30, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> Charlotte simply nods, and continues trudging along.
> 
> _All I can say is that I'm glad Travellios and Sildarin came back in one piece.  If they hadn't... I don't know what I would've done._



_Keith glances to Charlotte but says nothing, trying to stay relaxed.  He turns his attention to the people, and the students, and is amazed at all the good done, he opens his mouth to speak for a moment but decides against it.  Perhaps the time for talk would come later, now was only action.  Although that did not stop him from trying to take Charlotte's hand into his for comfort..._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 30, 2003)

Velenne said:
			
		

> Landing and finally releasing his weary grip on Sildarin, Travellios leans against the staff and flashes a smile at Lyrique.
> 
> "The staff is horrifically marvelous in its effectiveness.  I shall remember this tactic and mark it well in my latter days as a wizard.  The giants were utterly routed and utterly defenseless.  Yet another testament to the power of cooperative magics to defeat any foe given enough time to prepare."
> 
> The striking elf returns the staff to its true owner, mourning its loss inwardly.  Still, such a resounding victory is hard to quell and thus, weary and frozen, Travellios can't help but smile broadly as they reach the tower.  For once all his endless hours in the libraries of Drell have paid off in a way that can never be outmatched.  And for once in his life, he briefly entertains the notion of devoting his craft to such causes...



"Not so fast Cousin. The staff is a fantastic aid to us all and is far more functional in your hands. I'm happy to have the wand of Fireballs. You keep the staff." Lyrique says and gives Travellios a hug.


----------



## Velenne (Oct 31, 2003)

For many moments, Travellios is uncharacteristically speachless.  He returns the hug and stares at Lyrique dumbfounded.

"Thank you.  From the bottom of my heart.  I will remember this, cousin.  Thank you."

At which point the elf begins pondering the logistics of carrying _two_ staff instead of one...


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 1, 2003)

Sildarin keeps to silence, as is normal to him, once Travellios and he arrive back from their scouting trip. He walks for the rest of the way, for while he enjoys the freedom of flight, the feeling of sturdy ground under his feet is even more enjoyable.
But suddenly his head jerks up. He takes a few running steps toward the way they came and then jumps to the air. He heads back at full speed towards the place where he and Travellios saw the lone figure laying in bloodied snow.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 1, 2003)

Charlotte quietly let her hand be held in Keith's, her gaze still seeming to be interested in something far-off.

When Sildarin suddenly flees, however, she turns quickly to watch him go. "Where is he going?" She asks quickly.


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 2, 2003)

"I don't know, Travellios where is Sildarin going,?" _he says shaking his head._


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 3, 2003)

OOC: Zhure, can you autopilot Travellios for the week?  Velenne's hard drive had a meltdown and tech support says he will be back up and running friday.


----------



## Zhure (Nov 3, 2003)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> OOC: Zhure, can you autopilot Travellios for the week?  Velenne's hard drive had a meltdown and tech support says he will be back up and running friday.




 A week? Zoinks. Ok, we'll throw some subplots in with the kindling and the bathwater and the mixed metaphors. 

Hmmm... engage evil plan 'Zed'.


----------



## Zhure (Nov 3, 2003)

Sildarin swoops through the empty skies of the island of giants. In just a few short mintues he arrives high in the air above the still bloodied figure he and Travellios had seen earlier.

Taking a few moments to make sure no one is around, Sildarin realizes he can't make out enough details to be certain of the identity of the humanoid and he flies lower. 

Finally, at an altitude of a few hundred feet (still dangerously low if there are any boulder-hurling giants nearby), Sildarin can clearly make out it's the body of Boromin. The plate clad form isn't moving and there are gouts of blood surrounding him. He is clasping a war axe in one hand, the fingers still curled loosely about the haft of the weapon.


----------



## Zhure (Nov 3, 2003)

The return path to the black tower isn't quiet the reverse path as the heroes originally took. While their first trip took them near the shoreline and over to the imprison camp where the townsfolk had been held, this time they are making a straighter path toward the odd tower.

While the overall distance is much shorter, the travel time should be about the same, as the large group of injured and tired people will slow the group down a lot.

By best calculation, they are about two hours away from the tower, and there have been no signs of any more of the giants, nor any signs of other animal life, only a few sparse trees.

Cresting a small hill, those in front are the first to notice a large pyramidal structure in the 'valley' below. It encompasses almost the entire floor of the small valley, about a hundred feet to a side. The sloped sides aren't as steep as the classical pyramids of the southern deserts; the apex of the structure is probably only twenty-five feet above the floor level.

The entire squat building is free from ice and snow.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 3, 2003)

"Ancients." Lyrique whispers to himself. He looks at the pyramid and tries to remember any information he may have about a structure like this. Bardic knowledge check 16+4=20
"This is amazing but we can't stop. we have to get the people to Drell." He says longing to explore the building.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 3, 2003)

"That's two things on this island that we've encountered that we can't explain." Charlotte says as Lyrique studies the pyramid from afar.

"You have a point, though.  We have to hurry on to the tower.  If we dawdle, it is possible that the giants will regroup and continue their pursuit.  We have to continue."

_I wonder what could be in there... and I wonder why there's no snow on it..._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 3, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> "That's two things on this island that we've encountered that we can't explain." Charlotte says as Lyrique studies the pyramid from afar.
> 
> "You have a point, though.  We have to hurry on to the tower.  If we dawdle, it is possible that the giants will regroup and continue their pursuit.  We have to continue."
> 
> _I wonder what could be in there... and I wonder why there's no snow on it..._



"I'm beginning to think we're on an island with a portal to the elemental plane of fire" Lyrique says.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 3, 2003)

Sildarin quickly scoops down. For while he might get pummeled by boulders, he isn't going to leave Boromir -or his body, as the case seems to be- to the scavengers.
As soon as he is next to the fallen dwarf, he checks for any signs of life, however faint they might be.


----------



## Velenne (Nov 4, 2003)

"I am unsure of his intentions, though he may be risking a trip to repossess some of the myriad giant's things who will not be needing them any longer."


...Later, after discovering the pyramid...

Travellios's head turns askew at the sight of the structure.  His own learnings, unfortunately, do not extend to the knowledge of other cultures, only magic and the extensive inner workings of his native nobility.  He pauses momentarily to appreciate its architecture and listen to those speaking around him but ultimately agrees with their logic and continues on.

Indeed, my hard drive frazzled.  I've got it back now but I'm waiting on the restore disks to come in so I can load up WinXP and attempt to restore my other files.  Anywho, in the meantime I have occasional access to my roommate's computer or a moment with a desktop at work so I'll to remain as active as I can but don't hesitiate to move the game forward without me.  (Almost time for a new thread anyway, methinks!)


----------



## Jarval (Nov 5, 2003)

Mortimer looks with surprise at the structure in the valley, racking his brains for any memory of such buildings from his lessons at the Academy.

(Knowledge (History) +5)


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 5, 2003)

"No, no, that's not it, we don't have to go in there.  Where we're going is much smaller.  You'll see.  Almost there.  Just a little farther."  Rallyn continues encouraging people on.


----------



## Zhure (Nov 5, 2003)

- Neither Mortimer's knowledge nor Lyrique's bardic lore reveals anything about the squat pyramid.

As Sildarin checks Boromin's lifeless body, it's clear a dire bear has mauled the dwarf's body. His plate armor is in clawed ruins and his shield is torn almost in half. It appears as if the killing blow was from an immense blood-stained boulder laying nearby.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 6, 2003)

Sildarin's shoulders shag and he closes his eyes and weeps.
_Too much time... We spent too much time with the shamans...
*You couldn't possibly have kept him alive, he was almost killed twice already. It was his own fool-hardiness that killed him, not what you did or didn't do.*_

The elf wipes his eyes and starts to collect up every piece of armor and shield he can find and then places them in a sack he conjures up with _sudden minor creation_, along with the dwarf's axe. He then carefully picks up Boromin's body and rises to the skies. After he has gained sufficient heigh to be clear of giant-propelled boulders, he starts flying back towards the tower, careful that he won't drop either Boromin or the sack, with higher priority on holding to the former.


----------



## Zhure (Nov 7, 2003)

Boromin's body is heavier than expected. He was obviously stronger than he appeared to be, for even in death his body feels strong and lithe, not flabby.

Slowed down by the extra gear, it takes Sildarin about a half an hour to catch up with his friends by the foreshortened pyramid.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 7, 2003)

Lyrique is the first to see Sildarin fly into view he looks up and says "Look There's Sildarin. What's he got in his arms? Ancesters! It's Boromin!"


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 7, 2003)

Sildarin lands next to the others, careful with his carryings.
"He got one of the bears, but... was taken down by a giant-thrown boulder..."


----------



## Jarval (Nov 7, 2003)

"Damn it!  And I though we'd all make it!"  Mortimer's anger quickly changes to sorrow.  "We need to get off this island.  Two of our companions have been lost, and I do not want to see any more of us lost on this icy waste."


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 7, 2003)

Rallyn works his way back and upon seeing the fallen dwarf freezes midstep.

*Poor Boromin.  He di--*

_Not now Kari._

Rallyn gets closer and whispers to the group, "Keep it down guys, last thing we need now is for folks to begin crying.  Sadness is gonna take what little left hope is providing them." 

Rallyn's face is as best an approximation as he can fake of Keith's, hard and impassive, "And last thing we need is fear, cover him up for now.  We're almost there..."

*Rallyn, you're going to break if you ke--*

_Not. now.  There's no one left Kari.  I'm the only normalcy they've got right now, and I'm a piss-poor standard._

"C'mon guys, gotta keep up appearances a little longer.  I'm sorry."

Rallyn turns and heads back, his gait rigid and his face fixed with determination.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 7, 2003)

Charlotte drops her head a little at the sight of the fallen dwarf.

"I didn't know him that well," Charlotte says quietly, "but at least he fell in helping the villagers.  I'm certain that there are few nobler ways to fall, than in the assistance of others."

_*How touching.*
Shut up.
*You said yourself you didn't know him that well.  How can you say something for someone you didn't even know?*
Something needs to be said.
*What, for the others?  Or for yourself?*
I don't want to have this conversation.
*There are many things you don't want to have to deal with.  But even then, you know that you'll have to face them.*
Fine!  Do you want to know why?  Because I feel bad that I didn't know him that well.  Because I feel like I should've... now leave me be!_

She looks to Rallyn. "You're right, we can't let the villagers know... once we're back, though, we can give him a proper burial.  For now, though, we must press on."

She then continues on, her face betraying little of her emotions.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 7, 2003)

Sildarin conjures up a blanket to cover Boromin's body with and then presents it for Keith to carry, along with the sack containing the shattered pieces of armor and shield.
"Hold him... I'll go ahead.. to activate the teleporter..."


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 8, 2003)

_Keith stays silent and says nothing, not really knowing what to say for a stranger, even if he did help._


----------



## Zhure (Nov 8, 2003)

The flattened pyramid is indeed a side-plot and not important. If you wish to ignore it, that's ok, and as a group you can go back to the black tower, or whatever you want to do. .


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 8, 2003)

Zhure said:
			
		

> The flattened pyramid is indeed a side-plot and not important. If you wish to ignore it, that's ok, and as a group you can go back to the black tower, or whatever you want to do. .



Lyrique starts singing again and resumes leading the Drellians back to the tower.
_Boromin will have his song. I'll sing it myself. But first we need to get the people out of here and back home._ He thinks to himself.


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 9, 2003)

_Keith continues to lead the people back, his eyes sharp.. and with the news of Boromin his hand growing a little tighter around Charlotte's... *I will not lose her... we have come much to far this day!*_


----------



## Jarval (Nov 10, 2003)

Mortimer places his sorrow aside for now, and take Rallyn's lead.  He forces a smile as he catches up with the townspeople.

"Come on folks, not much further now.  We should be back on Drell before long."


----------



## Zhure (Nov 12, 2003)

A short interlude of more drudgery through the snow.

A few of the townsfolk fall down, apparently from exhaustion. Mortimer lifts them up physically, Lyrique the same via his music. Charlotte and Keith lead by their solidarity.

Travellios is uncommonly silent, perhaps the cold too is sapping his strength.

* * * *

Meanwhile, Sildarin using some of the remaining duration of his flight, speeds forward toward the black tower.

En route, much the same as he has seen before; no signs of life.

The tower stands as before, the doors once more closed. Several sets of tracks circle the perimeter of the tower.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 12, 2003)

_I forgot to ask Lyrique how he opens the door...
*That's so like you, forgetting something that important.*
I didn't hear you reminding me.
*That was none of my business, why would I have reminded you?*
Because I'm considering sending you ask him.
*You do realise that it takes for me to get back almost as long as it does for the rest of them? Besides, I still can't speak with them.*_

Sildarin tries to find a way to open the door. If he doesn't find anything, he'll start circling the tower in the air, trying to find a window or similar. If he feels the effect from his tattoo is expiring, he triggers his own _fly_.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 12, 2003)

Charlotte continues on, supporting those who need it as they trudge ever onwards...


----------



## Jarval (Nov 13, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> "Does anyone recognize these?" Charlotte asks, pointing to the prints. "These could be ours from earlier, but I'm not certain."



*OOC:* I could be wrong, but I don't think we can see the tracks yet.  I think Sildarin's the only one to have reached the tower so far.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 13, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *OOC:* I could be wrong, but I don't think we can see the tracks yet.  I think Sildarin's the only one to have reached the tower so far.




*OoC:* Ah... I missed that part.   Thanks for correcting me, I'll go edit my post...


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 13, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> Charlotte continues on, supporting those who need it as they trudge ever onwards...



_Keith continues to shepherd the citizens of Drell onward, using short direct commands as needed, there is no fear or sadness in his face, only determination to survive.  He glances to Charlotte every now and then to gauge her thoughts, but does not say anything, in the bleak cold.

*This cold will sap our strength if we linger too long.  The giants have given up chase for now, but we mustn’t linger or we will perish by their hands yet.  If there is one thing I can take from this, it is that we have survived by our group efforts, no one of us could have done this alone.  Now we must simply survive… how easy this sounds in my head…*

Keith can’t help but break his normal placid demeanor with a smile, and a laugh, taking refuge of the brevity of his thoughts.  *I am not alone though, Charlotte’s warm hand gives me strength, and that strength will sustain me.  Perhaps when we return safely to Drell I shall show her just how much that strength and fire means to me,* as Keith thinks for some moments more before focusing his thoughts on the now._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 13, 2003)

Lyrique continues to sing. His voice at the breaking point after hours of constant use. He seems to be drawing upon a pool of power deep within him. His father at times helps the young elf to walk when he seems to be wearing out. _I can't take much more. Feels like my throat is raw meat but I must sing on. We can't loose anymore people._


----------



## Jarval (Nov 14, 2003)

Mortimer trudges onwards through the snow.  He notices the waver in Lyrique's voice and catches up with the elven bard, his own voice joining in the song.  To be honest, Mortimer's tunelessness is better suited to drinking songs where no-one is sober enough to critique, but he hopes to buoy his friend's spirits by showing willing.

"Not to worry, we're making good time.  Won't be long now before we're back on Drell with a nice cool drink for you.  First round's on me, if the orcs left us any ale."  He pats Lyrique on the shoulder, keeping pace with the elf and his parents.


----------



## Zhure (Nov 14, 2003)

Sildarin finds no obvious way to open the doors to the tower and no other openings. It's apparently made of relatively featureless black stone. 

* * * *

In short order, the entire pack of students and citizens arrive at the tower. Sildarin still waits outside of the black stone obelisk.

 Unless he figures a way into it before everyone arrives. It does seem as if magic/psionics is the only easy way to open the door, short of a battering ram (which is always possible, Sildarin has at least a half hour before anyone else shows up).


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 14, 2003)

Lyrique steps up to the door and clears his aching throat. He belts out tha same set of harmonies he used to open the door last time.
Use Magical Device: 17+13=30


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 14, 2003)

Rallyn starts arranging people in pairs and clumps trying to get people together with people they know.

He pauses to clap Lyrique on the (lower) back as he trundles by and nods to Sildarin.  Making his way around he mentions quietly to Charlotte, "Do you think you, Keith, Lyrique, and Travellios can head in and make sure the portal is still clear?  Sildarin and I can keep an eye on things out here..."


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 15, 2003)

Why do I have the feeling that the door requires a simple _open/close_ spell or power to open? To top it off, I was pondering between _fly_ and _time hop_ at level up, the latter being pretty good for a situation like this. 

Trying the last thing he can think of, Sildarin tries manifesting _levitate_ on the door and raising it that way. (This is before the others arrive, if he succeeds, he'll go on and start activating the portal)

(This is in the likely chance that Sildarin didn't manage to levitate the door up) 
"Lyrique is clearly tired... and he'd need to sing the portal to life... I think I'm able to also activate it... that's why I went on ahead, but I couldn't get past the door..."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 15, 2003)

> Rallyn
> _"Do you think you, Keith, Lyrique, and Travellios can head in and make sure the portal is still clear?  Sildarin and I can keep an eye on things out here..."_




Charlotte nods. "That's a good idea.  If anything managed to get in there, we can deal with it."


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 17, 2003)

_Keith nods..._ "Lets do this... I have no love for this place... and I long to return to relatively safer territory..."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 18, 2003)

"How about Mortimer go in my place?" said Lyrique. "I'm too tired to fight."


----------



## Velenne (Nov 18, 2003)

Travellios is shaken from his reverie at the sight of the tower.  

"Ah yes, I for once would agree with Kieth.  Let us leave post-haste."

The elf helps out where he can but knows that he has likely done his part for the day.  It would take magics greater- or at least different- than his to get the citizens of Drell off of this occursed island...


----------



## Calim (Nov 18, 2003)

Paendaerig steps out into view, "I will go as well."


----------



## Zhure (Nov 18, 2003)

Sorry for the delay. Stupid flu.

Yes, the _levitate_ has no effect on the door.

Once everyone has arrived, Lyrique sings the door open...

 We assume he has made the UMD roll, considering he can retry unless Lyrique botches it, but for dramatic purposes, we move on.

As the doors swing wide, the inner warmth of the tower acts as a beacon to the frozen people of Drell and they press forward some, like the heat is a lodestone. Our heroes enter first, to clear the way, and it's a good thing they do.

Inside, only five feet back from the doorway, stands a pair of half-elves. One cloaked in deep brown with a viciously hooked dagger on his belt. Gnarled staff in hand, he is someone you haven't seen since the grotto under the druid grove on drell, the nature priests who gave his name as Emair.

The other, standing back half a pace, hands bunched into fists and posed in some martial arts stance, is the half-drow, Glukma, who gave Boromin a near lethal beating on the small cove on this very island.

Emair speaks in slow tones. "Give us the book and we will let all of you live."


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 18, 2003)

"What if w say no..." _Keith raises his sword,_ "and I see you brought the half-breed with you... drow scum..."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 18, 2003)

Lyrique starts ushering everyone out of the building except the students he has been traveling with. "Please. there is danger here. we must stay out of the building until the danger has passed."


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 18, 2003)

Rallyn sees the flow of people slow, stop, and try to reverse and makes his way forward to find out what's going on.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 19, 2003)

Mortimer unsheathes his own rapier, and takes a defensive stance, ready for an attack.

"No wishing to undermine your position here chaps, but I'd like to remind you that you're not just facing myself and my companions here, but any creatures we care to summon, and most of the townspeople of Drell.  Individually they may not be skilled fighters, but I'm not sure that'd you really want to be standing between them and their way home."  He smiles mockingly, awaiting a response from the pair.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 19, 2003)

Charlotte's grip on her halfspear becomes tight once again, her knuckles whitening once more.

"My friends speak true." She says. "Are you certain you wish to engage with us?  The odds are slightly in our favor..." She smiles tightly.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 19, 2003)

Hearing Mortimer and Charlotte's words Lyrique turns around and starts singing the song he wrote about the saving of the village.Inspire courage.


----------



## Zhure (Nov 19, 2003)

Neither Glukma nor Emair seemed phased by your statements. Glukma remains silent, still in a martial pose.

Emair speaks, calmly in a reasoned tone: "I wasn't negotiating. This staff I wield is more than sufficient to kill every shopkeeper and shepherd here in the blink of an eye and a burst of flame. My bodyguard should be able to dispatch any survivors quite handily. He's apparently still angered at having to endure that tedious boat ride here.

"The book is of little value to you, and no danger to your precious island or its people in my hands. One could even say giving it to me will benefit your little empire..."

 It doesn't appear as if Emair or Glukma are ready to initiate hostilities yet, so only roll initiative if you wish to start combat.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 19, 2003)

"Then what will you do with the book?  What are you after?" Charlotte asks, retaining her grip on her halfspear. "What is so important that you'd be willing to kill us all to get your hands on it?"


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 19, 2003)

Rallyn pushes his way through the last of the crowd right into a stand off.

_Book?  That book Yodwin was so obsessed about?  Do we even still have that...  It seems so small after all this..._

Rallyn stands ready and tense.


----------



## Velenne (Nov 19, 2003)

Travellios remembers not a whit of this.  He was too busy fleeing from rampaging orcs and otherwise making a mockery of his nobility by hiding in a barrel...

All he can offer then is a measured gaze, a keen ear, and a readied hand if need be.

Ready action:  If Emair begins casting, try to disrupt him with a magic missle.  (If I still have any...need to double check)


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 19, 2003)

"You don't threaten a Kinain... and I won't be cowed... bring your half-breed lapdog..." _he stands in front of Glukma, taking a defensive stance, but not attacking unless things get really bad_ "it would be an honor to kill a drow... even a half-drow..."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 19, 2003)

When Maerath gave lyrique the book he never thought it would be of any use to him. He was just supposed to take it to the library. "Charlotte? What book is he going on about?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 20, 2003)

Charlotte shakes her head. "I don't remember... I can't..." She shakes her head in frustration.

Her brow furrows, and she takes up a defensive stance alongside Keith. "Somebody, find that book, and try to figure out what it is... unless you two are willing to enlighten us." She nods at the half-elves.

_*Half-breed... did you hear that?*
Yes, I did.  What does that have to do with anything?  I'm a little busy.
*Hmm... if anything should come about between you and Keith, your children would be half-elves...*
...it's an insult.  He didn't really mean it.
*Or did he?*
That's not fair.
*Life isn't.  Why should I be?*
Silent.  I'll consider this later, if I think it's worth it.  But right now, I need to focus.
*Very well...*_


----------



## Zhure (Nov 20, 2003)

Emair continues, still calmly.

"I can quite easily pry the book out of wherever it's hidden among your corpses. It doesn't appear as if a hail of fireballs from this staff will leave any of you standing long. The book itself is quite resistant to flame.

"As to its purpose, I suppose I could offer this explanation if it will placate you: Xargon scribed a powerful spell upon the book. Think of it as a scroll, of a very advanced order. The spell itself is one of the things that helps render Xargon 'immortal.' I wish to retrieve the book on behalf of Xargon and return it to him so he may continue defending the empire against the giants. This tower you've opened for a second time is his property. For lack of a better term, think of Glukma and myself as his proxy in this matter."

Glukma appears unphased by Keith's comments.


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 20, 2003)

"As a matter of term, think of us as the people who are about to wipe that smug look off your face if you continue to threaten us.  We know nothing of the book, and we care not for any of this drivel, if you are willing to sacrifice these innocents then you are a villain in my book.  So step aside," _Keith replies calmly._

"Or if you have some civility let us get these innocents to Drell and we can further discuss this book, but so help me, if you harm any of them, I will drive my blade right through your skull..." _ Keith replies._


----------



## Velenne (Nov 20, 2003)

_Gods...since when do we allow Keith to speak as our collective voice?  If there is to be battle, let us battle and your arm do us well.  If there is to be talking, for the love all that is good man, keep your bleeding heart and your incendiary temper in the back where it belongs!_

Again, Travellios remains uncharacteristically silent during the tense moments.  He wished he knew the truth of the situation.  He knew that Glukma was not to be trusted, but standing as the half-drow was now, Travellios could not help but discard him as just another fiesty warrior with more pride than sense.  It was this Emair, the one who supposedly held a very powerful staff, that concerned him more.

Readied action still stands


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 20, 2003)

"You do not appear to be the most honest of guards and you ain't helping matters saying you're going to start roasting people. I was around when that book was being looked at. I don't care what you do with it, but it was back at the Academy the last time I saw it."

Rallyn gestures towards the portal room. "So lets get everybody there and that much closer to what we all want.  So you can go back to protecting whatever from whoever."

OOC: Rallyn honestly doesn't know anyone here has the book. He doesn't know if he'll help them get it anyways, but he figures the book isn't worth fighting to death or arguing over while the people of Drell come closer to panic and frostbite. But what does he know?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 20, 2003)

_Xargon... should I know that name?  If only I'd paid attention to more than fencing in my youth... maybe I'd remember..._

_For the Empire?  That would technically be a good thing... but the whole system is flawed... things need to change... but would an invasion of giants change it, the way it needs to be changed?  No, it couldn't... it would only cause fear and destruction..._

_So what's the right answer?  What do we do?  Do we give them the book... they threatened us, and that's not a good thing... so what if their intent isn't as they tell it?  There is something more sinister here, I can feel it... but I don't know what it is..._



> Keith
> _"As a matter of term, think of us as the people who are about to wipe that smug look off your face if you continue to threaten us. We know nothing of the book, and we care not for any of this drivel, if you are willing to sacrifice these innocents then you are a villain in my book. So step aside,"_




_...Keith has a point... if they are willing to kill everyone here, just to get their hands on a book... then their motives probably aren't what they say they are..._

_But what if they think that, by getting the book, they can save the rest of the Empire?  The good of the many outweigh the good of the few?  No!  There is no idea more wrong than that.  We must work for the good of all, not just for the good of the few..._

Charlotte closes her eyes. "If your intentions are pure, and not evil," She says slowly, "then you will not mind telling us your intentions, to a greater detail.  You should understand that we aren't exactly willing to simply hand over something that sounds so valuable without knowing more of your purpose... especially not in a place or situation that we know so little about." 

She looks directly into Emair's eyes. "Tell me more about what you want to do with the book.  If your motives are pure, then I have no qualms with giving it to you, if it is among us... I only ask that you explain yourself.  Surely a few minutes, if that, of explanation will not hinder you?"

_If he attacks us, then that means that he has selfish or ulterior motives... and we must fight them.  But if he answers and agrees with what I say, then I think we can trust them..._


----------



## Jarval (Nov 21, 2003)

"You seem to think you have the monopoly on fire magics"  Mortimer looks at Emair and Glukma in irritation.  "We have in our possession a staff that in all likelihood rivals your own, as we've killed half-a-dozen giants and their pair of pet bears with it.  Start burning villagers, or us, and Gods as my witness, we'll bring this tower down on you both."


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 21, 2003)

"There, now that we all have our dicks out and have all talked about how good we piss, can we all agree getting pissed on is bad and go through the portal?"

"I'm tired, cold, and want to go home.  I want to see these people home.  You want to find your book which is probably AT home.  We've seen it and might be able to help you find it, but not if we stand here threatening each other with magic sticks until we freeze to death."

Rallyn makes to move towards the doorway to the portal.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 21, 2003)

Mortimer looks deeply embarrassed at Rallyn's words, and his voice takes a less aggressive tone.

"Ah, good point, good point.  Let's just get home, and carry on this little chat in more comfortable surrounding, eh?  Rallyn's right, we're doing no-one any good with this, least of all the poor folk freezing outside."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 21, 2003)

"I concur. We're wasting time boasting. If you really mean no harm to any of us and just want this book then allow us all to go back to Drell and we'll get the book for you." Lyrique says. 
Diplomacy check: 15+3=18


----------



## Zhure (Nov 21, 2003)

Emair glances briefly at Glukma and some unspoken message passes between them*.

"Fine. We'll let you pass. As defenders of the Empire it's not fair we threaten these citizens. Return to your precious island and we'll be there to meet you in a few days. We have our own means of travel."

"As to the precise properties of the book, I'm not at liberty to divulge any more than I already have. If you have the book, we will find it and retrieve it, even if we have to kill everyone on Drell. It's that important."

Emair steps aside. "Don't forget my actions earlier saved you from the attacks of the orcs on Drell. While you may think me an evil man, I am not."

*Those who are psionically active detect no psionics.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 21, 2003)

"Fine.  Next time you'd go a lot farther convincin--nevermind.  Thank you."  Rallyn proceeds to and opens the door to the portal room inviting Travellios or Lyrique to activate the spell trigger.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 21, 2003)

Lyrique activates the Portal and allows everyone to step through. he will be the last through and will stop Rallyn, Charlotte and Keith before they step through. "Hold a moment my friends."


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 21, 2003)

"What is it?" _Keith replies impassively..._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 21, 2003)

"What?" Charlotte asks. "Something wrong?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 21, 2003)

"I think I have the book on me. It's one that one of the student's gave me to return to the library. I was interested in the legend and wanted to read it for myself." Lyrique says in whispered tones. "What should I do?"


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 21, 2003)

Rallyn whispers a curse.  Quickly he nods and says quietly, "Ok, lets get everyone back first and discuss it there.  Don't want them to think something's up..."


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 21, 2003)

Sildarin is silent throughout the conversation. He didn't really pay attention to the book back then, he was more concerned with healing Yodwin.

After they walk through the portal, Sildarin goes to see if the tree he liked to sleep under is still standing.


----------



## Zhure (Nov 22, 2003)

Once all the townsfolk have passed into the tower, Glukma and Emair wordlessly leave via the front door, closing the huge brass doors behind them. Inside it's far far warmer than the bitter cold outside, and the teachers, shopkeepers and students actually seem to be convinced they're going to get out alive.

Lyrique* once again sings to the portal chamber, a long drawn out process, requiring him to concentrate on a destination.

* I assume he makes the roll, as there's no hurry. Need to know the destination.

Also, is anyone else going to take specific actions until the spell is finished?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 22, 2003)

The Portal opens on the center of town where the people will not have to walk much further to get home. They have been through enough.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 22, 2003)

Rallyn goes through first with the people to make sure it's safe.


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 22, 2003)

_Keith waits for everyone to enter, before following through the portal last... to make sure everyone makes it alright, at ease that violence was avoided for the moment, depsite his outward demeanor._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 22, 2003)

Lyrique moves through the crowd in the village center making sure everyone is OK. He moves to Charlotte and Keith. "I suggest we contact the teachers who survived and were here and alert them to what is happening." He pulls out the book. "I have a feeling that we should get rid of this." He says and sits down in the middle of the street.


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 22, 2003)

"Put the book away, and lets get it back to Drell, fulfill our half of the bargain, and make sure everyone is safe," _Keith replies dryly._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 22, 2003)

Lyrique does as he is told without even a smirk at Keith. His opinion of the young noble is changing. _He's brash and bull headed but he will make a find ruler some day. I may need to stay close to show him how diplomacy works but I can see him as a fine leader._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 22, 2003)

> Keith
> _"...fulfill our half of the bargain, and make sure everyone is safe,"_




"We should at least try to determine what's in the book." Charlotte says. "So that we have an idea of what we're getting ourselves into."


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 22, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> "We should at least try to determine what's in the book." Charlotte says. "So that we have an idea of what we're getting ourselves into."



 "Aye," _Keith agrees, as he follows Charlotte, having not even considered what could be in the book._

"I don't want to give it up, mind you, but at the same time, this may be beyond us, and if it means the safety of these citizens it is a small sacrifice, to deter the loss of more life," _he finishes._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 22, 2003)

"I was going to read it anyway. I'll be happy to find out what's inside. I just think we need to prepare for their arrival." Lyrique chimes in.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 23, 2003)

"If it comes to disposing of the book, don't forget what Emair said.  Apparently, it's rather resistant to fire."  Mortimer stamps his feet as he speaks, clearing the snow from his boots.

"Right, if you're taking the book-reading duty, I think we should go and find out just how much damage was done to the Academy.  I'd like to know if there's going to be anywhere dry to sleep tonight."


----------



## Zhure (Nov 25, 2003)

*Return to Drell*

Once through the portal, the group and the citizens begin appearing in the town square of Drell, down the hill from the Academy proper. It was only a few days ago when you'd left, and much has changed.

All the fires are out and it's obvious repairs have begun from the orc invasion. New planks are laid over broken doors and roof patches are in place. Much of it is stopgap repair work, but some of it is professionally done. Amazing considering the short span of time.

In the square, seconds after your arrival, two guards clad in crimson tabards and chainmail and bearing double-axes, shout out a loud cry.

"Hail the square! In the name of the Empire, drop your weapons."

The sound of running feet sounds instantly from nearby streets approaching closer.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 25, 2003)

Lyrique shouts out "Hail and well met! We have returned the citizens of Drell after vanquishing the Giants. "


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 25, 2003)

<double>


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 25, 2003)

Rallyn looks at his own ragged tabard and puts down his little shortspear and crossbow.  "Hi guys...  'bout time you got here."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 25, 2003)

Charlotte watches the two guards nearing, though she retains her grip on her halfspear.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 25, 2003)

Sildarin frowns as they are asked to give put down their weapons. Slowly he lays his rapier and bow to the ground, the latter changing to unusable mass as it leaves his hand.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 26, 2003)

Mortimer lies his rapier and crossbow on the ground, but neglects to remove the daggers hidden in various locations in his clothing.  He eyes the Imperial troops with both relief and a little suspicion, irritated by the delay in him finding a comfortable seat by a fireside.


----------



## Velenne (Nov 26, 2003)

Travellios takes in the warmer air and calmer atmosphere with great satisfaction.  When the guards interrupt, he pays no heed, instead making way for the throngs of survivors behind him.  After all, they wouldn't deny an elf his walking stick would they?

"Ah, to be a novice again.  Drell, so quaint when I first came to it.  But still, it has such a feeling of home now after all this.  I think I shall venture to the library.  I wonder what happened during our absence."


----------



## Zhure (Nov 26, 2003)

*Return to Drell*

As they approach closer, the guards' identity as half-orcs becomes clear. Neither is familiar to Rallyn (himself a guard member); they aren't natives of Drell.

The pounding footsteps become louder as a full score of armed similarly crimson tabarded footsoldiers race into view. Most of them also carry exotic weapons of one sort or another. Pounding at their heals is a vicious looking wardog, ridden by a halfling. The short humanoid is wearing a bastard sword strapped across his back; it looks far too large for him to wield. Loping alongside the unlikely steed and rider, keeping pace, is the familar sight of Palasant who you haven't seen in days, Likewise, he also has an immense sword slung over his shoulder, scaled as large in comparison as is the halfling's blade.

Further back, not making quite the same speed, is a contingent of guards Rallyn does recognized. Halberd-bearing members of the militia, some of them acquantainces from distant Northport as well as Drell itself.

"Stand down!" Palasant shouts, "they are friends." He waves his arms around at the guardsmen, who lower their weapons.

Palasant gently pushes his way through the returned citizens to speak to the entire group.

"Thankfully you've returned... what happened?"


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 26, 2003)

"A very long story best told inside infront of a big fire with something hot to eat.  Now I know why the giants are so big.  Gotta be that big to hold heat in up there..."

Rallyn picks up his things and looks to the others for a likely place to rest and fill Palasant in.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 26, 2003)

_It's now or never.
*What is?*
I'm going to finally lay down under that good tree I used to before all this began.
*And miss something good to eat? What's the matter with you?*
I need some peace of mind._

With his internal dialogue going on, Sildarin picks up his weapons and starts heading to the place his favorite tree -at least used to- resides.


----------



## Zhure (Dec 1, 2003)

Palasant pipes up, "Of course, of course, you're all very cold and tired, I'm sure...."

He quickly makes arrangements for both the rescuers and the rescued to be brought into the town square. A large fort has been built - miraculously in the few days everyone's been gone - in the square. Measuring about 100 feet to a side, the fort is made of some black and dusky stone, seamless slabs, held together without mortar. A shallow ditch has been dug around the base, and several score of crimson-clad guards continue to work on it. the black soil underneath standing out in sharp contrast to the white snow blanketing everything else.

Once inside the fort, the air warms significantly. A large bonfire blazes in the center of the area. There are no interior buildings, but a dozen red tents are set up in neat rows.


----------



## Zhure (Dec 1, 2003)

Sildarin assuming he still wants to return to his favorite tree can see a lot of reconstruction has gone on around the island, some of it quite expertly done. 

Most of the foliage on the island is on the campus, and it's a long walk up the hill to get away from the rocky shoreline. As Sildarin makes his hike, he passes groups of guards in crimson tabards, all of whom give him a quick look, then continue patrolling.

The eastern grove stands just as Sildarin had last seen it, except the melted patches of snow have been blanketed again by fresher precipitation.


----------



## Velenne (Dec 1, 2003)

Travellios agrees to some kind of meeting time/place with Lyrique before heading off to the library.  If they'd like, he offers to take a look at the strange book Emair was looking for.  Either way, he is very eager to reclaim his 'territory' there- a small table in a dark corner where he spent many hours learning the Great Art.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 1, 2003)

Rallyn is dumbstruck by the stone and mortar fort that has been built as he walks in.

"Great Mother...  You guys have been busy."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 1, 2003)

Lyrique looks at the building and says to no one in particluar, "This must be magic. Nothing of this size could have been built over the past few days."


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 1, 2003)

_Ah, good... It's still here.
*Do you realize that you just dismissed an invitation to a warm and secure place just to look at a tree?*
Yes, I do.
*Does that sound like a thing a sensible elf would do?*
In my case, yes.
*In your case indeed...*_

Sildarin hefts himself to the lowest branches of the tree, not really having an inclination to take a nap on cold ground, and settles down. He leans his back against a tree and closes his eyes and thinks nothing for a moment.


----------



## Zhure (Dec 3, 2003)

Palasant nods sagely at both Rallyn's and Lyrique's comments.

"It was done with a magic staff of some sort. The stone is some kind of shadow-magic. I don't pretend to understand, but the Crimson Guard brought in a sorcerer-engineer and he had the entire place laid down in a few minutes. Since then, a small corps of gnomes have been digging a ditch around it. The Empire mobilizes quite rapidly when important people are endangered. Your gold at work."

The young human beckons those he knows best into the largest tent in the center of the compound. A rude wooden table covered by an intricate parchment map of the island sits in the middle. A small luminous globe hovers over the map.

Palasant hangs his falchion on the central tent-pole and gestures at some piled up cushions. "Have a seat; tell me what happened."

* * * * *

From his vantage in the trees, Sildarin sees many of the crimson clad guards wandering all over the island, usually in pairs. After a short time of contemplation the same halfling he'd seen earlier comes riding up on a war dog. It's obvious the dog has been following Sildarin's trail by scent.

The armored halfling looks up and says, "Hi, I'm Marin. Busy?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 3, 2003)

Lyrique smiles and starts in on the "Tale of the the Giants Folly".
Perform skill singing 19+12=31
Craft Epic skill: 11+2=13 to get all the details of what happened.
Once he's done he will excuse his possibly missing a thing or two.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 3, 2003)

Rallyn tries to motion towards one of the guards as he's walking through the fort and asks if he can get some hot broth and maybe some bread.

***

Rallyn sits down on one of the cushions still rubbing warmth into himself as Lyrique makes their story sound like some kind of grand adventure.  Afterwards, he looks at Charlotte.  With Sildarin run off somewhere he works with her to tell the story from the beginning.  Filling in details about Yodwin the shadow creatures, joining up with some of the others, and bits and pieces that Lyrique didn't know about or that they saw differently.

Between the group of them they detail pretty much everything they can remember.

When he gets to the book he asks if Palasant has ever heard of the pair of supposed giant defenders who threatened to murder all the survivors of Drell for the book.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 3, 2003)

Sildarin frowns internally, but does his best at keeping a neutral face.
"No... I guess... Why...?"

_*I knew you should've taken a bath!*
I doubt that would've helped against a hound.
*But it wouldn't have been so easy to follow your stench.*
I don't smell _that_ bad!
*Yeah, live a dream...*_


----------



## Zhure (Dec 5, 2003)

Palasant listens intently and without comment. Halfway through Lyrique's telling of the tale one of the brutish orc-blooded Crimson Guard walks in with a tray filled with fresh and steaming miniature loaves of bread. Carefully balanced in the center is a half dozen cups of some thick meaty stew. The half-orc sets it on the table over the map. Palasant gestures for everyone to eat while Lyrique continues his tale.

"That's quite a story," Palasant says, sounding genuinely impressed. "With Rallyn's addition I think that answers all my questions about what happened.

"It's amazing with all this combat ... the orcs invading, the giants, there's only been about ten deaths -- eleven now that I've learned about Boromin. You - all of you - have done extremely well. 

"As to your question about the defenders, that's something I know very little about, just the common stuff anyone knows of the legends of Xargon. I mean, I'm from the far south, so he's just a boogeyman there. Some of the candidates I went to school with from the north used to talk about Xargon in a different light. I suppose he was real, but who knows what the real character was like, all twisted by myth over two-thousand years.

"Speaking of the book. Who has it?"

* * * * *

The halfling dismounts neatly from his wardog. "I don't mean to disturb your meditations, I was just concerned about your well-being. You must've been through quite a lot." 

Marin sidles a little closer to the tree, staring intently at Sildarin for a moment. He smiles and says, "Ah well, you seem ok, I'll be on my way unless you need help with something?"

As he asks, Marin remounts his steed and looks as if he's ready to ride away.

* * * * *

Travellios arrives at the library. It's nestled in the center of the plateau of the Academy and the wind is relatively calm. The door that was burned earlier has been patched. Inside, it's calm and quite, only a few heatless magical flames shine and illuminate the interior. 

The entire library appears to have been ransacked. Every book has been knocked out of it's shelving and left in a disheveled heap upon the floor. Several thousand tomes lie scattered.

* * * * *
 Everyone not mentioned - pipe up, I'm not ignoring your actions on purpose.


----------



## Velenne (Dec 5, 2003)

The sight of the destroyed library is almost enough to bring tears to Travellios' eyes.  Whatever vestiges of remorse he held for fireballing the orcs back on the island are washed away at this sight.

"Such a monument to knowledge treated like so much trash!  How barbaric!  *sigh* Someone will have to begin the process of recataloging all of this.  Truth, after all, outlives both war and peace.  I don't suppose anyone else in here?!"


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 5, 2003)

Rallyn shrugs as he honestly doesn't know who has the book, he forgot again in all the hustle and bustle.  His little frame has built up a mighty appetite though and he attacks his meal with vigor.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 5, 2003)

Lyrique says nothing about the book in his back. "Keith? Charlotte? Ralynn? Any of you know where it is?"


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 5, 2003)

Sildarin smiles a little at the halfling's reply.
"I guess I have..."
Sildarin hops down from the tree.
"Why don't you... show me what has... been destroyed... and what survived...? I doubt... I'd be better off... on my own..."


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 7, 2003)

_Keith adds little to the conversation, in thought, as he takes a seat next to Charlotte, though he does make a point to fill in any holes as needed, but is otherwise quiet, and reflective._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 8, 2003)

Charlotte shakes her head. "No, I don't know where the book is."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 8, 2003)

We assumed it was in the library. Maybe it's in the carerns under the island?" Lyrique says. "What would the Emporer want done with the book I wonder?"


----------



## Zhure (Dec 8, 2003)

Travellios calls out, but no one responds. The library appears as empty as it's shelves are.

* * * * *

Marin responds to Sildarin. "If you wish to be left alone, you're welcome too. When the Crimson Guard was called up to Drell, I volunteered to come along, to sort of be a spiritual advisor. The troops are doing well; I was merely concerned about your well-being."

Maris nudges his wardog away from the grove. "In answer to your question, most of the island is in good shape. All the damage seems to be to the morale of the civilians with very few casualties. With the return of the missing folk, it looks as if everything is returning to normal. I probably won't be staying on much longer. The Empire has arranged a special vessel to transport those who wish to leave back to the mainland."

* * * * *

"Well," Palasant says, "I believe the Emperor would want his advisors to study the book and give him a full report on its capabilities. I'd be happy to give it to them if you have it, or know its whereabouts."


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 8, 2003)

Sildarin smiles.
_The halfling understands.
*But I don't. Why are you staying out here in cold?*
Just so you could ask, I guess._

As the halfling as heading away, a thought comes to Sildarin.
"Do you... know where... Serbanas is..?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 9, 2003)

_Keith fixes his gaze on Palasant,_ “As much as the emperor is concerned, he can for the moment wait, my more immediate concern is to the two individuals hell bent on getting the book by any means needed, murder, larceny, and genocide not withstanding,” _settling his cold gaze on the man._

“I would say we deny them the chance, but something tells me they have more resources and backing then they were letting on.  If anything we give them the book, we rid ourselves of the trouble of safeguarding it, but then what resource do we lose?  I think we should glean as much information from this book as is possible.”

_Keith turns to Lyrique,_ “Since you have the tome, glean what you can from it, nothing should be worth the death of innocents when those two arrive to reclaim the tome, we will be ready for them.  The ends do not justify the means and as long as I draw breath I will protect those I care for with the extent of my life.  Lyrique I suggest you start reading right away.”  _Keith focuses back on Palasant,_ “For the time being we will hold onto the tome, if that is *alright* with you.”

_Keith focuses his gaze on the man, deathly serious, and quite focused on what he has spoken._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 9, 2003)

Lyrique mutters under his breath about wanting to keep the ownership of the book hidden. He then opens his pack and pulls out the book. he starts reading as soon as he can.

OOC: Do I need any rolls for this?


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 9, 2003)

Rallyn pauses in his eating as Keith blurts out that the group has it and ---_oh yeah, Lyrique had it.._ _Well, at least Palasant is a good guy.  I think.._

Rallyn shakes his head and goes back to eating.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 9, 2003)

_He is one dangerous person...
*Keith?  But you knew that.*
I know.  But... seeing him almost threaten Palasant like that... it's almost frightening..._

"Keith is right." Charlotte says. "We need to find out why they want the book as badly as they do."


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 9, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> _He is one dangerous person...
> *Keith?  But you knew that.*
> I know.  But... seeing him almost threaten Palasant like that... it's almost frightening..._
> 
> "Keith is right." Charlotte says. "We need to find out why they want the book as badly as they do."



_Keith nods, patting Charlotte comfortingly on her thigh,_ "My main concern is the safety of the people, and our only weapon at this time is information, the more we know the better off we will be served."

"I will not let those dear to me be harmed if I can help it," _ he glances to Charlotte for a moment before looking back at Palasant._


----------



## Zhure (Dec 10, 2003)

Marin nods sagely at Sildarin's question. "Lord Serbanas has graciously restricted himself to his cottage and workshop for the duration of the Crimson Guard's stay here."

Looking around as if checking to make sure no one is listening in, Marin says, "There's bad blood since he left the Guard some years ago the Lieutenant thought it'd be best for everyone if Lord Serbanas didn't interact with the regular troops. I mean - he and Lord Serbanas get along swimmingly, but you know how some of the Emperor's best get overly zealous about those who leave the Empire's service in -- " Marin searches for the term "-- erm, discharged with less than full honors. Their motto is you normally leave on your shield."

* * * * *

Palasant maintains his outward composure at Keith's (and Charlotte's) words. If he's upset, it isn't showing.

"By all means, the Empire has no right to demands the book from you. This is the premiere learning institute in the land and if your group feels you're most qualified to learn the particulars, by all means do so.

"I would, however, feel more secure if the possessor of the book was guarded by trusted troops. I'll assign a cadre of men to remain near it. They'll be discrete and are only their for your protection."

Palasant waves one hand and a huge human wearing a red tabard over thick leather armor, studded with vicious spikes, swoops up at Palasant's gesture. "Sir?"

"This is Carnan, he'll be your guard and on call at all times.

"Carnan, get four soldiers and protect the bearer of the book and the book itself until ordered otherwise."

Carnan bows and hurries out.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 10, 2003)

Lyrique looks up from the book and his eyes get huge. "Begging your pardon sir. I really don't think having these men around me will aid in my ability to translate this book. No offense meant to you and your's Mr. Carnan."


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 10, 2003)

"Never know what someone can do just by looking at him."  Rallyn waggles a finger at Lyrique.  "Besides, even if he can't help with figuring out the book, he and his friends can help out if someone decides to try to take it with shadows or dark elves or whatever."

"Thanks Palasant, er, is there any more of this stew around somewhere?"


----------



## Jarval (Dec 10, 2003)

"Place is crawling with troops."  Mortimer grumbles as he walks into the library.  "Nice of them to turn up when we don't need them.  The Empire's sense of timing never improves."

He falls silent as he sees the chaos in front of him.  "Oh Gods, why did they do this?  If they didn't want the books, they could've left them alone."  Mortimer moves further into the room, and picks up a couple of books.

"Well, we might as well get started Travellios.  Are we going to sort them by author or title?"


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 10, 2003)

Sildarin nods in understanding. 
"Thank you..."

He gives a small bow to the halfling and then decides to head for Serbanas's cottage.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 11, 2003)

_I don't like this... four guards?  Is that really necessary?  What if they try to take the book by force?_

"We should all stay close, Rallyn." Charlotte says. "I don't think any of us want that book falling into the wrong hands, and none of us really have anything better to do... we should all stay close by, just in case."

_I'm getting very paranoid...
*I could've told you that.  You get more paranoid by the minute.*
Quiet.
*First, it was Keith... now it's the guards... what next, Charlotte Kalaharven?*
I think I've got good reason to be paranoid about this.  We don't know what's in the book._

_But I think I know what to do...
*I don't think they'll like that.  And isn't that more dangerous?*
Not if no one but us knows..._


----------



## Zhure (Dec 12, 2003)

"Rallyn has the right of it, Lyrique," Palasant says. "While these guards aren't supposed to help translate the book, they will certainly do all within their power to keep it from falling into the wrong hands."

At Rallyn's mention of more food, another Crimson guard enters with more stew and bread.

"When the troops arrived, it solved the food shortage problem we'd been having."

* * * * *

At the library, Travellios and Mortimer begin returning the books to their proper places. It doesn't seem as if any of the manuscripts, scrolls or tomes were damaged, just removed and opened, then tossed onto the floor. After a few minutes it becomes clear the disruption was done in a pattern, left to right, clockwise, level by level, so it's fairly easy to figure out which books go where.

None seem to be missing but it appears as if it will take several hours even with two working diligently to get all the books returned to their proper places.

* * * * *

Marin waves farewell from the back of his wardog and trots south from the glade. Sildarin makes the trip to Serbanas's cottage in just a few minutes. There's no sign of the earlier fight between Serbanas and the invading orcs. All the bodies have been removed, although there are a few suspicious patches of snow that might be covered bloodstains.

The fire is roaring in Serbanas's workshop. The door is open and his immense form can be seen forging a weapon. His feet run a bellows pump and he hammers in a complex rhythym on some intricate blade....


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 12, 2003)

Sildarin knocks at the door, or if it doesn't sound over the sounds of forging, he calls Serbanas by his name.
When he gets the other's attention, he smiles a little.
"You made it through then?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 13, 2003)

"Master Palasant, I meant that I would find their presence distracting. Not that they would actualy be translating the book." Lyrique says, "But I do see the need. OK Gentleman I suggest we go to the library where I wil have access to any tomes I may need to help in the translation. Everyone else coming?"


----------



## Velenne (Dec 13, 2003)

"We owe it to the old caretakers of this library to put it back in order, Mortimer.  Such a tragic, tragic thing!"

The handsome elf makes idle chatter -doing a great deal more talking than listening- until the arrival of Lyrique and the others.

"Oh splendid!  Come to help have you?  The entire Encylopedia Arcana and Illuminated Treatises sections have not yet been arranged.  There is certainly some sort of order to the orc's method, if t'were orcs who did this.  I have come to believe that they were searching for something but cannot fathom what.  A specific book perhaps?"

He shoots Lyrique a knowing look and goes back to his work.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 14, 2003)

Charlotte rises as Lyrique gets up. "I'll come along."

On the way, she speaks quietly to Lyrique... 



Spoiler



"I have an idea." She says. "I don't really trust these guards... I think it might be best if we swapped our book for another, just in case they try to take it by force.  I don't know how we'd arrange such a thing, but it might be a good idea.  At least consider it, before you reject it."



At the library, Charlotte's look becomes a dismayed one. "Oh, my... would you like me to help, Travellios?" She asks, grabbing a book.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 14, 2003)

"Looks like you won't be able to find the tools you need Lyrique.  That is, until we fix this mess."

Rallyn is happy to have good honest work in a warm environment, or maybe he's just cheery to have hot food stuck to his ribs for the first time in...

"Your knees and backs can thank me later, I'll take the lower shelves."  He winks and sets himself to work.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 14, 2003)

Lyrique whispers to Charlotte, I don't have a problem with the idea but How will I work on the book while We're pulling this off?"
"Oh. Blessed Ancestors! What have they done to the library. the Academy! Mr. Carnan has there been a rescue mission put into effect to see if anyone is alive under the rubble? Have we all been accounted for?"


----------



## Zhure (Dec 14, 2003)

Carnan and his men remain at a respectful distance while the group works throughout the library. Occasionally one will wander off and cast a suspicious eye into various nooks and crannies of the building, or walk the grounds, but mostly they remain barely within sight.

At Lyrique's question, Carnan shrugs. "As far as I know, there neither bodies nor survivors in this building." Carnan's voice is gruff and stilting, as if he's unused to speaking.

* * * * *

Serbanas turns at Sildarin's words. 

"Good to see you, youngster. I see you've made it through as well. Yes, I had little trouble with those orcs, and the Crimson Guard don't bother me here."

Serbanas gestures at the weaponry on his walls. "My work keeps my hands from falling idle."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 15, 2003)

Charlotte stays near to Lyrique while helping the others, whispering to him in soft tones. 



Spoiler



"Once you're done with it, we can swap it with a similar book.  How long do you think it will take to read it all?"


----------



## Jarval (Dec 15, 2003)

Much relived by the apparent pattern to the chaos, Mortimer starts reshelving books.  It's only making a small impact on the overwhelming mess, but at he's least indoors and away from the main body of soldiers.

"Good work."  He smiles at Rallyn's words.  "It wasn't a task I was looking forwards to, that's for sure."  As he bends to pick up another armful of books, he whispers to the gnome.

"What do the Crimson Guard want?  There's a hell of a lot of them here."


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 15, 2003)

"Course there are, the Empire just got invaded.  That's what the government is good for I guess, sending guards to places that get attacked."  Rallyn winks and continues sorting books.  His meager understanding of the world is that of a farmer.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 15, 2003)

Lyrique says to Charlotte, "Have you seen the size of this book? It'll take days at least. I've got to get settled in and start reading. Can someone get me some milk and cookies. I like to snack while I read."


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 15, 2003)

"Speaking of your work... you wouldn't have any... extra arrows... I didn't really dare to use them... in case I ran out and a situation which really called for them... came up..."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 16, 2003)

Charlotte sighs. "Then get to reading it.  We'll probably have a few days, at least... and get someone else to get you food and drink, I'm not about to.  Besides, if you spill anything on that book..."


----------



## Jarval (Dec 17, 2003)

"Who knows, perhaps milk is it's one true weakness?"  Mortimer jokes.  "Spill one drop upon it, and it vanishes in a puff of dairy-scented smoke."


----------



## Zhure (Dec 17, 2003)

Serbanas gestures at a quiver sitting in the corner near the door. "I recently refletched those," the half-orc says. "I lost quite a few during that ugly business with the northern tribes a few days back. Since the Crimson Guard has swamped this place, I suspect I won't have a great need of quite so many now. I would've made something nicer but I thought I might be pressed for time."

The quiver holds a dozen arrows suitable for a longbow, with goose- fletching and wicked looking barbed arrowheads. 

"I take it my gifts were adequate for your endeavors?"

 They are masterwork arrows.


* * * * *
In the Library things continue apace. Lyrique diligently begins the laborous process of deciphering the manuscript as the rest set out to restore order.

 Decipher Script seems to reveal nothing. The text is completely unintelligible. Perhaps a different skill...?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 17, 2003)

Use Magic Device roll 16+13=29


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 17, 2003)

Sildarin takes some of the new arrows from the quiver and puts them to the one already at his side to make a full twenty arrows at the ready. He then proceeds to fasten the rest of them to his backpack, making sure they'll stay put.
"Yes, they did... luckily I didn't need the modification you did to my rapier..."


----------



## Zhure (Dec 18, 2003)

Serbanas smiles at Sildarin's words. "Aye, it's always better to engage at a distance if you can. Sort of limits the nasty things they can do to you. When I must fight, I prefer to settle it up close, but I usually only fight if it's personal."

The half-orc looks at the glowing metal. "I'm afraid I have to concentrate on folding this properly, or it'll be ruined. Sorry I can't be a better host."

* * * * *

Lyrique tries to sing to the book, but it reveals nothing of its nature.

 Treating it as deciphering a scroll, the DC was higher than 29


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 18, 2003)

Zhure said:
			
		

> Lyrique tries to sing to the book, but it reveals nothing of its nature.
> 
> Treating it as deciphering a scroll, the DC was higher than 29



Is this something I can take 20 on?


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 18, 2003)

"No worries... I think I'll go see what the others are doing... And get some rest..."
Saying that, Sildarin waves farewell to the half-orc and goes out. 

*OoC:* What time of the day is it?


----------



## Zhure (Dec 19, 2003)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Is this something I can take 20 on?




 Not on UMD. There is another option for deciphering it, even without going to another character .... 



			
				Dalamar said:
			
		

> OoC: What time of the day is it?




 About an hour until sunset.
* * * * *
Serbanas waves fondly, clearly distracted by the heated metal in front of him.

Sildarin arrives at the library in just a few short minutes to find the rest of his friends already there.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 19, 2003)

Sildarin finds himself a chair in a corner and sits down. He looks as his friends work around while digging a ration from his backpack.


----------



## Velenne (Dec 19, 2003)

"Why it's Vaestin Farstrider Crosses the Vorhaun!  I remember reading this on my first day at the Academy," the elf says, picking up a four-inch-thick tome and raising it above his head with both hands.  He begins a brief, dramatic oration from memory,

_"And thus the walls of Castle Torrimot began to crumble: brick and mortar, pebble and marble, flesh and bone, under the colossal burden now thrust upon King Xaurax's shoulders.  Vaestin Farstrider had demonstrated resolve and virtue in the face of this most damnable of Immortals and prevailed, breaking the eon-spanning curse and, at long last, setting those souls a'right and freeing his lost love from its implacable grip."_

Travellios sighs and says, "Ah, to be a hero like that," but suddenly regains his composure and blushes, "Yes yes, so I memorized the ending.  It was quite a victory..."

Embarrased, the handsome elf goes back to shelving books...

Unless addressed, Travellios has nothing else to do for the day.  He'll go back and look over his spellbook tonight and helps with the Book if asked (though he's still in the dark on the matter).


----------



## Jarval (Dec 20, 2003)

Mortimer smiles at Travellios' enthusiasm.

(Mortimer is happy shelving books for now, so he'll keep it up until either a) the library is back in order, b) he needs to sleep/eat/rest or c) something more important draws his attention.)


----------



## Zhure (Dec 27, 2003)

Lyrique going to try something different with the book, or does someone else have something they wish to try before we move on?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 29, 2003)

(ooc: sorry for the delay the holidays had me really down.)

Lyrique will try one more time to sing to the book. if that fails it's out of his hands. He's not the scholar that he will be when he's older.

Use magic device roll: 6+13= no where near enough.

"I'm at my whits end. I need help with this." he says


----------



## Zhure (Dec 30, 2003)

It's ok, the holidays slow down all the mbgs. 

Maybe Read Magic?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 30, 2003)

Zhure said:
			
		

> It's ok, the holidays slow down all the mbgs.
> 
> Maybe Read Magic?



OOC: I had thought the Lyrique didn't have that but I checked and he does.

Lyrique sings a chant of revelation and reads the book.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 2, 2004)

Lyrique casts a cantrip and the words become legible in Xargon's book.

In essence the book itself is akin to a re-usable scroll, though once cast it can only be used again once every 100 years. The spell is a 9th level arcane spell, which imparts the user's essence onto another member of his own race.

Thus, an elf could send his spirit into the body of another elf, and the target would receive all the memories and knowledge of the caster.

The target of the spell has to be physically healthy and willing to accept the spell. The target's spirit is destroyed. The caster's memory is wiped by this spell but carries on in the new body.

The spell is a form of serial immortality.

 Having trouble with the boards lately. Sorry for the delay. Everyone gets 1000 experience for hanging in there/Merry Christmas/Happy New Year.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 7, 2004)

:cough:


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 7, 2004)

Lyrique grows pale and sets the book down. "I don't want to touch this. It is a spell that allows the caster to send his soul into another willing body. The soul of the body is destroyed but the caster lives on in the new body. This is some heavy Nercomancy." The Bard says finaly taking a drink and relaxing just a bit.
"Thankfuly the subject has to be willing. I see no porblem giving the book to them but I don't see this as a very wise thing to do. Cast the spell that is. The caster looses his memory once the process is complete. It's a bit to easy for the person to amass a huge amount of power but not have any knowledge of _why_ they are amassing it. It could well be that the caster could be easy to manipulate after the spell is cast."


----------



## Jarval (Jan 8, 2004)

Mortimer shudders at Lyrique's description of the spell.

"Gods!  I'd hate to think why anyone would be willing to take part in that spell.  Not a pleasant little tome that."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 8, 2004)

"They would truely have to hate themselves. Imagine wanting to give up your soul..." Lyrique says. "Well I guess we can give my findings to the authorities."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 9, 2004)

"Hold on, Lyrique." Charlotte says. "There has to be a reason those two wanted it so badly... they seemed anxious to get their hands on it."

_Something about this seems not so good..._

*OoC:* Zhure, what kind of governmental system does the Empire have?


----------



## Zhure (Jan 9, 2004)

_The Empire is a meritocracy, save for the title of Emperor, which is inherited, though there are a number of instances where the reigning Emperor has adopted adults and made them his inheritors. One more than one occasion, these adoptions have crossed racial lines; Kazak the Conqueror, the original Emperor, was a dwarf. The current Emperor is a human as is his son, the heir-apparent.

Nobles abound throughout the Empire. Many of their stations are inherited but new fiefs are often created and old ones destroyed by the mechanisms of the Byzantine beaureacracy of the Empire. In simplistic terms new fiefs and holdings are created for those whom the Empire sees as meriting such rewards. Rarely a lineage of lesser nobility will die out, or be melded into a new clan or house or noble line via marriage, death or catastraphe. When a fief ends it isn't reinstated by the Empire, instead a new line as mentioned earlier will be promoted based on merit.

Since the number of new aristocrats is almost always growing slightly faster than the number of aristocrats being disenfranchised, there's a gradual tendency toward deflation of value of any given fief. 

For example, a baron commissioned a thousand years ago (very possible for an elf) would've been a very prestigious post, probably an army commander trying to defeat a horde of invaders or protect a weak flank of the Empire. In current years the same barony while prestigious, would have numerous rivals of the same power level and responsibilities.

Noble families tend to have small estates of inherited land and some sort of inherited duty to go along with it. The above-mentioned barony might be in charge of a military division or march, as would his heirs be. The exact nature of the duty varies wildly. For example, there's a marchioness who is responsible for all the royal vineyards.

Since most of the noble families are inter-married, exactly who is in line for each holding is a carefully monitored and controlled process overseen by a Chancellor.

The Imperial household itself is mostly within a vast complex in the southern capital. The lesser sons and daughters oversee the Imperial beaureacracy reporting to the Emperor. The heir-apparent is personally trained by the Emperor and those he appoints to prepare for a seamless transition of power when the current Emperor passes on._

 Does that answer your question?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 11, 2004)

Zhure said:
			
		

> Does that answer your question?




*OoC:* Very much so.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 11, 2004)

"As you wish Charlotte. I'm just wanting to gte this foul thing away from me." The bard says.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 16, 2004)

So everyone still here? What's the plan then?


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 16, 2004)

Rallyn having long since finished repairing what he could of the library sits around feeling somewhat useless while the people who have studied more diverse subjects than he poor over the book.

But the excited whispering going on between Lyrique and Charlotte, something has been discovered...

Knowing the sensitive nature of it though he goes and stands guard near the library entrance looking out into the yard.

_Last thing they need is one more guy over there making everyone look._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 16, 2004)

"I have a strange suspicion." Charlotte says, low enough for only the others to hear. "It may be that I don't trust the way the government works right now, but I worry that I might be right."

"This is my line of thinking right now.  If whoever casts this spell could live forever, through multiple castings... well, who would want that?  The Emperor, of course.  But whoever brings him this book wouldn't necessarily tell him that becoming immortal with this spell causes you to lose your memory, meaning that the Emperor could be easily manipulated by those who brought the spell to him."

She looks around. "Am I just paranoid, or is there, perhaps, something to this...?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 16, 2004)

Lyrique smiles then frowns. "That is exactly my thinking. and to put this a bit further. The two at the tower said that they wanted it for Xargon. What if the legendary Xargon is nothing more than a body stealing evil. through the use of drugs and or mental manipulation you could make a person _want_ to never live. Imagine the possibilities."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 16, 2004)

Seeing that some of them are gathering up, Sildarin moves over and listens to what the others say, but stays silent himself.


----------



## Zhure (Jan 18, 2004)

Now that the library has been reorganized somewhat, Rallyn goes and stands by the door in time to see one of the human Crimson Guard assigned to protect them pass outside. The muscular man seems relaxed, like he's on some kind of break. It seems as if the guards are doing as instructed and leaving everyone alone in the library.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 19, 2004)

"If we don't hand it over, what do we do with it?  If it's as hard to destroy as we've been told, just throwing it on the fire won't work.  And I doubt the Empire's finest are going to let us just walk off with it..."  Mortimer glances to the library door.

"In addition, it's worth remembering the two drow who want this as badly, if not more so, than the men outside.  The words 'rock' and 'a hard place' spring to mind..."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 20, 2004)

Lyrique sat thinking for a moment. "I need time to think about this. there are somany reprocussions...."


----------



## Zhure (Jan 23, 2004)

Carnan's loud steps can be heard approaching the section of the library where the group is sequestered, discussing the book.

"Made any progress have we?" the immense human asks.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 23, 2004)

Rallyn calmly mentions Carman's approach as he first spots him to give the others times to arrange themselves as they see fit.

_I say we should just give 'em the book and be done with it. We ain't anybodies to be deciding matters of the Empire._  Rallyn continues to hold his own council quietly.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 24, 2004)

Lyrique hands over the book to Carnan. "I'll explain what this is to you and Palasant at the same time but this book should be destroyed. the spell contained could make a puppet out of the Emporer."


----------



## Jarval (Jan 25, 2004)

Mortimer casually walks around Carnan and stands looking at a shelf of books somewhere in between the Emperor's man and the doorway out of the library.

_Not that you'd be able to stop him, but you might slow him down... I'm getting far too paranoid of late..._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jan 26, 2004)

> Lyrique
> "I'll explain what this is to you and Palasant at the same time but this book should be destroyed. the spell contained could make a puppet out of the Emporer."




Charlotte winces.

_Did he have to be so obvious?  We could've done this a lot easier if he hadn't come out and said that right away... but I suppose, perhaps it's better this way..._

"Yes, the book should be destroyed." Charlotte says, nodding. "What is in there is very dangerous, and probably very evil... and as Lyrique said, it could make a puppet out of the Emperor, or any other governmental official, for that matter.  The only use for that spell is to forward a dark purpose... and I don't think any of us are willing to let it fall into the hands of those who would use it as such."

_Way to go Charlotte, just tell them what you're thinking right away... it's going to be amazing if I live past the next few days..._


----------



## Zhure (Jan 26, 2004)

Carnan grunts unintelligibly, but does look suspiciously at Mortimer as he replies. "Ok, the Lieutenant said to let him know what you've found out as soon as you were ready. "

Carnan walks toward the door. "I'll be outside to escort you when you're ready."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 26, 2004)

Lyrique looks stressed, Very stressed. "Ancestors. What are we to do? This can't get into the hands of _anyone!_"


----------



## Jarval (Jan 27, 2004)

Mortimer lets out a held breath as Carnan walks out of the room without trying to take the book or attack anyone.  He shakes his head in disbelief at himself, then goes to rejoin his friends.

He pats Lyrique on the shoulder comfortingly, sensing the stress.  "Don't worry, we'll figure out how to get rid of it.  Who knows, maybe the Crimson Guard is here to do just that?"  He looks around at his companions, watching their faces.

"So, you're not buying that idea, either?  I thought I was being a bit optimistic..."


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 27, 2004)

_It seems we are in a rather lose-lose situation.
*Really? And here I was thinking that since you either had to destroy the book, gaining the Crimson Guard as your opponents in the process, or give it to them, thus possible handing it to excactly the persons it should be kept away from, you were in a perfectly valid win-win situation.*
That's new.
*What is?*
I think that's the first long comment you that didn't have something to do with females from you in a long while.
*Ha... Ha... Ha.... You're so funny it's killing me... Not!*_


----------



## Zhure (Feb 2, 2004)

Distantly, Carnan can be heard shuffling his feet outside the library doors. At this distance and through the doors, he has to be doing it intentionally - to draw attention to himself.

 Sorry I've been not around much this last few weeks. We're opening a new store and the workload is higher than the regular peak season. The good news is we're breaking volume records; the bad news is I'm physically worn out. 

Is there any particular actions people want to take?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 2, 2004)

Lyrique says in as hushed a tone as he can muster. "I want to get rid of this. Maybe one of the instructors whould know what to do. this is too much responcibility for me. All I want to do is sing."


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 4, 2004)

Rallyn walks up.  "Good riddance.  The guard, the empire, the instructors, someone who can waste all their time figuring out what to do with that book should have it.  Someone a lot older and with more heft than us.  As long as that half-drow doesn't get it, I say we did right."

He smiles and looks around, "I don't know about you guys, but after all the almost-dying, seeing bodies burnt and stabbed, and worrying over ancient magic, I'm up for some rum and music."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 4, 2004)

"Rum and Music sounds wonderful!" Lyrique says fully wanting to get blotto.


----------



## Velenne (Feb 4, 2004)

Travellios pokes his head up from a pile of books, "Here here!"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 4, 2004)

Charlotte narrows her eyes as her companions cheer.

_I don't like this one bit.  We're giving in too easily.  This thing... it can only be used for evil.  It must be destroyed._

"Give me one good reason we should give it to them." She says, looking around at the others. "There is none.  There is no good reason for this thing to even exist.  I am all for destroying it right now.  It wouldn't be too difficult... one blast of flame should do the trick."


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 4, 2004)

Rallyn sags, "What do you have against the Empire Charlotte?  There may be some good people in it.  Some people may join it to do good for people.  For others it might just be a job."

Rallyn pokes her and tries to joke, "Why has there got to be some evil plan in motion?" He smiles and continues, "We got it away from the bad guys, maybe the guard will decide destroying it is for the best.  We did good, but who are we to say what the Empire should and shouldn't do?  Let's just celebrate that we are alive to wonder about it!"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 4, 2004)

> Rallyn
> _"What do you have against the Empire Charlotte?  There may be some good people in it.  Some people may join it to do good for people.  For others it might just be a job."_




"There may be those who would use this thing for... evil intent." Charlotte says. "And what do I have against the Empire?  The entire system is broken, Rallyn.  It doesn't work.  An aristocracy... the current social order isn't working."



> Rallyn
> _"Why has there got to be some evil plan in motion?  We got it away from the bad guys, maybe the guard will decide destroying it is for the best.  We did good, but who are we to say what the Empire should and shouldn't do?  Let's just celebrate that we are alive to wonder about it!"_




Charlotte's eyes flash. "And what if there is an 'evil plan', as you call it?  What will happen then?  Will we just hand this thing over, and let it continue?  Who will stop it, Rallyn?  Who?  Who has any knowledge whatsoever of what has happened?  Only we do.  Only we can stop this thing."

She pauses and takes a deep breath. "But fine.  If you want to just ignore it, be happy that you're alive, and let the evil live... you go ahead and do that."


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 4, 2004)

Rallyn again sags and walks out of the library sadly.  _What happened to her in her past?  I'm one of the Guard, if I take a position with the Empire will she hate _me _too?_

Resigned to wait for the next doom-speaking, world-threatening crisis the little gnome can't help but wonder.

_Just what does she want me to do?_

Rallyn heads off in search of a drink and someone with lighter thoughts.


----------



## Velenne (Feb 4, 2004)

Travellios pipes up, "Oh don't get her started on _that_ again.  We could argue here for days!  Not that I'm opposed to an intellectual discussion... after all, holed up as we were in that giant's larder what else were we to do.  But the woman's skull is twice as thick as the rock that held us!  No offense, of course.  I ramble sometimes and can't stop myself.  Like now..."

Travellios makes a started noise and goes back to reading...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 4, 2004)

Lyrique grabs up the book and heads for the door. "I've had enough of all of this. I'm taking the book to Palasant. I trust him to know what to do. It isn't up to us to make these decisions for the empire. We have done a fantastic feat in the past few days. I say we can rest assured that the book is in better hands then ours." The copper haired elf holds his wand of fireballs in one hand and the book in the other. "Carnan my good man let's go to Palasant."


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 5, 2004)

Sildarin isn't really concerned over the book's fate. For him, this seems like the moment to go to his room and change into clean, non-sweaty clothes and get out of armor. And that's exactly what he is going to do.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 5, 2004)

Charlotte watches as Rallyn leaves, and her demeanor softens slightly.

_Do I have to be so difficult?  Well, yes... doing the right thing is sometimes difficult.  I can't let my feelings get in the way of doing what is right.  And letting this thing fall into the wrong hands would not be good.  For anyone._



> Travellios
> "Oh don't get her started on _that_ again.  We could argue here for days!  Not that I'm opposed to an intellectual discussion... after all, holed up as we were in that giant's larder what else were we to do.  But the woman's skull is twice as thick as the rock that held us!  No offense, of course.  I ramble sometimes and can't stop myself.  Like now..."[/i]




Charlotte turns on Travellios, her eyes narrowing. "Twice as thick as a rock!  Is that really what you think?  You are a damn fool, you support a system that does nothing but cause problems for those under it.  I do take offense - what, did you really expect that I wouldn't?"



> Lyrique
> _"I've had enough of all of this. I'm taking the book to Palasant. I trust him to know what to do. It isn't up to us to make these decisions for the empire. We have done a fantastic feat in the past few days. I say we can rest assured that the book is in better hands then ours."_




"If you take it anywhere.  I will destroy it." Charlotte says slowly. "Tell me, Lyrique... who is supposed to make these decisions?  Some far-off ruler who probably doesn't care if you live or die?  Did you ever consider that?  Just what does the Empire stand for, anyway?  I don't deny that we have done fantastic things in the last few things... but I don't want to end those poorly by letting this thing get into the wrong hands."



> Lyrique
> _"Carnan my good man let's go to Palasant."_




"Unless you can give me one good reason to let that book be given to someone else," Charlotte says, her eyes flashing once again, their color - for an instant - like that of flame, "I will destroy it if you walk away from me right now."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 5, 2004)

Lyrique starts at Charlotte's words. "Charlotte, I don't mean for this to sound as _racist_ as it will sound to you but do you have any idea how old I am? Has it not occured to you that just maybe I have lived longer and experianced more than you have and from that position I might be slightly better at making this decision than you? I'm no fool. I was taught to take important matters to my elders. That is what my intentions are. I do not wish for us to have angry words about this or anything else. I consider you a friend of the first order and value your opinion but this is far beyond our ability to deal with." 
Lyrique waits for Charlotte to say something. "Besides I'm not sure any of us have the power to harm this book."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 5, 2004)

> Lyrique
> _"Charlotte, I don't mean for this to sound as racist as it will sound to you but do you have any idea how old I am? Has it not occured to you that just maybe I have lived longer and experianced more than you have and from that position I might be slightly better at making this decision than you? I'm no fool. I was taught to take important matters to my elders. That is what my intentions are. I do not wish for us to have angry words about this or anything else. I consider you a friend of the first order and value your opinion but this is far beyond our ability to deal with."_




Charlotte closes her eyes for a long moment.



> Lyrique
> _"Besides I'm not sure any of us have the power to harm this book."_




_He has a point... he has a lot more experience than I do... and after all we've been through, surely I can trust him?
*And what if trusting him leads to the downfall of everything?*
Shut up!  I need to think.  ... I don't think I really have a choice here.  He may be right, I might not be able to destroy it... I suppose all we can do is turn it over, and if anything starts to go wrong, that's when we can take action..._

Charlotte opens her eyes, and draws herself up. "Very well, Lyrique.  I'll... trust your judgement on this.  But if anything goes wrong, if anything happens..."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 5, 2004)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> "Very well, Lyrique.  I'll... trust your judgement on this.  But if anything goes wrong, if anything happens..."



Lyrique walks up to Charlotte and places his hand on her shoulder. "Than let it be on my head not yours. No one person can be the savior of all the realm. We are not here to save the Emporer from the empire." 
With that said he follows the guards down to Palasant.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 6, 2004)

Rallyn takes off for Dorac'z, the only tavern in Drell. As he walks past Carnan at the library entrance, the human watches Rallyn attentively for a few moments then gives him a wink.

The trip down the hill is easy and no one is really wandering around. Even the Crimson Guard aren't evident; most likely they're camping for the night.

Once at Dorac'z it's obvious the place has been rebuilt some. Bright lights from candles inside give the glass windows a warm glow and there's a fire roaring inside the pot-bellied stove.

Nobody's manning the bar, but there's a gigantic tankard brimming with coin. Patrons are throwing coin into the mug and helping themselves to beer, ale and wine as their individual preferences dictate.

* * * * 

 Anyone else going with Rallyn? Staying in the library? Going with Lyrique to see Palasant?


----------



## Velenne (Feb 6, 2004)

Travellios is well within his element surrouned by books that need organizing.  After Charlotte's rebuttal, he gives Lyrique a 'told you so' look and returns to his studies.  At last, he is away from smelly fish barrels, giant caves, and the frigid cold and he couldn't be happier.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 6, 2004)

> Lyrique
> _"Than let it be on my head not yours. No one person can be the savior of all the realm. We are not here to save the Emporer from the empire."_




Charlotte nods, but says nothing.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 10, 2004)

_Keith remains silent... taking in what he can but not really reacting to anything at the moment..._


----------



## Zhure (Feb 11, 2004)

Lyrique has decided to take the book back to Palasant then? No one stopping him or going along with him?

At Dorac'z Rallyn is greeted warmly when he enters. A number of villagers he's met before are gathered therein, most drinking quite heavily as bracing themselves against the cold outside and against the memories of the recent orc encounter.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 11, 2004)

Rallyn nods around the room, and gets himself a pint of mead and some hot stew.  While the brooding nature of the room is not particularly what he had in mind, Rallyn feels is determined to do some kind of celebrating that he and so many others are still alive.

If the place is still grim by the time he finishes he will trundle his way out to spend the rest of the day with his Da on the farm.


----------



## evileeyore (Feb 14, 2004)

*Someone comes back for a visit*

As the sun settles low in the afternoon, a hue and cry go up around town.  A Townie pokes their head into the common room at Dorac'z and shouts "Hey you gotta see this.  There is a ghost wagon flyin' around out here!".  People pour out to see what is happening.  This same scene plays out all around town and up at the Academy.

And indeed there is some sort of  'Ghostly Wagon' flying around town, three of them infact and they seem to be circling in to land in the town square.  They come in just slowly enough to get most everyone interested and insure a troop of Crimson Guards are encircling it.

The wagons settle in towards the ground and their pale ethereality becomes more apparent.  They are quite clearly wagons, with a driver and crossbowmen each.  The horses stamp, leathers creak, and wheels rattle as they come to a halt.  Then moments later they become more solid, as if they are fading _into_ reality.  Within moments they seem as real and solid as anything else.

"Hail the wagons, and put down your arms!  State your business here!"

The driver of the first wagon slowly stands and pulls back his hood.  Pale grey hair and a lined old face peer out.(1)  It could be Kith if say he looked reeeaally old, and had liver spots, eeeuw.  A surprisingly familiar yet frail and tremulous voice answers,"I am SerKalin Khaladuar, Master of this caravan.  I bring goods to the people of Drell and the Academy."  He motions at the three caravan guards, "Lowers your arms, we are safe here."

He climbs down from the wagon and hobbles over to the other two drivers.   Orders are given to find the Town and Academy leaders and see to the distribution of supplies.   Meanwhile the Crimson Guards, deciding that the wagons pose no threat begin trying to disperse the crowd and return to their posts.

The old elf turns and scans the crowd expectantly.

"-sigh-, I guess there not back yet."

*Probably not.  It's been what five days, come on they're only kids.*
_I know I shouldn't have left them like that.  Damn zombies_ Kith shivers _ I hate zombies_
*Well what could you do stay sane and get eaten.  I prefer crazy and not- Hey look whose over at Dorac'z*.

Kith looks over at Dorac'z.  _Hey its Rallyn_

"Hail to you champion."  The old man croaks out.


(1)Disguise check 22: taking 10+ 10 skill+ 2 Disguise kit, Bluff:check 21:  taking 10+ skill 11

Hey, sorry it took so long.  But I'm baaaaack!  Anyone checking for magic/psionics (ie Detect Magic/Psionics) on the 'Ghost Wagons' will see that they are under a magical(divine) affect until they become completely solid at which point the magic ends

Editted to reign in my rampant enthusiasm, my eroneous assumptsions, and to fit ongoing character actions


----------



## Jarval (Feb 15, 2004)

"Hold on Lyrique, I'll come with you."  Mortimer follows after his friend and the guardsman.

"Can't hurt to have some company, just in case anything should happen on the way."  He says, giving a nod towards the book.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 15, 2004)

Lyrique smiles and says "Thank you Mortimer. I was feeling a bit abandoned to my fate alone. Lets get this out of our hands and hopefuly Mother will have some food ready by the time we get all of this done. I'm starving."


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 15, 2004)

Rallyn pokes his head out of the Tavern as well but doesn't recognize the caravan leader.  As the crimson guard call out to the leader he leaves it to them and returns to finish his drink.

After relaxing for a moment he pays and heads home to see his Da.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 16, 2004)

Travellios settles in to the reorganized and re-cleaned library. With no students around, it's easy to get a lot of studying done. Yodwin's door stands ajar just as it had been left. It appears as if no one has been through recently.

* * * * * 

Rallyn is on his way out of the tavern when he sees the spectacle on the square. The old elf looks familiar somewhat. The few Crimson Guard in the area look baffled but not threatened.

The small gnome finishes his drink and heads back to his family's homestead to see his father.

* * * * *

Kith, in his disguise, easily notices Rallyn wending his way through the gathered crowd of onlookers. Members of the Crimson Guard look puzzled and askance, but since none of Kith's _entourage_ seem to be foreign invaders, the guardsmen begin to wander off. 

One of the Guard specifically takes off at a fast jog, making for the center of the palisade.

* * * * *
Lyrique and Mortimer join Carnan on his walk back to the palisade, with Xargon's Book. A few moments is all it takes and the three arrive to see a Crimson Guard jog into the main tent. Carnan holds his hand up.

"That looks important. Maybe we should wait a moment before entering."

* * * * *

Keith and Charlotte...?

* * * * *


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 16, 2004)

So... How long does it take for Sildarin to get to his room and change his clothes?


----------



## evileeyore (Feb 16, 2004)

*Kith releases the ferret*

_Sputter.  Did -Rallyn- just ingore US?!_
*No he ignored you.  He would have stopped for me, I am more popular after all.*
_I can't believe that.  Maybe he's angry we disappeared back in the caves._
*Nah, he probably just didn't recognize the withered old twig, or hear its frail and whispy voice*.
_What are you talking - D'oh -Mental note, they won't recognize SerKalin._
*Umm, he's getting away*.

Kith gathers up his robes and hobbles after Rallyn (surprisingly fast for a withered husk, but much slower than a young man could).

"Rallyn, Rallyn, puff-pant, I say ya wee bairn, hold up fer an old man."  Kith gasps out, feigning weakness and age.

*Ya know, at this rate and that volume, he'll be gone before we get down the street*.  _Hush you, be a help and go slow him up, eh?_

With that thought Kith releases the ferret.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 16, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Lyrique smiles and says "Thank you Mortimer. I was feeling a bit abandoned to my fate alone. Lets get this out of our hands and hopefuly Mother will have some food ready by the time we get all of this done. I'm starving."



"Well, I thought, why not come along.  A walk'll do me good, and if there's food as well..."  He grins at his friend.



			
				Zhure said:
			
		

> Lyrique and Mortimer join Carnan on his walk back to the palisade, with Xargon's Book. A few moments is all it takes and the three arrive to see a Crimson Guard jog into the main tent. Carnan holds his hand up.
> 
> "That looks important. Maybe we should wait a moment before entering."



"Aye.  We're in no hurry."  Mortimer stands casually, but keeps an ear open for any talk he might catch from the tent.


(Untrained Listen check, +0)


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 16, 2004)

evileeyore said:
			
		

> "Rallyn, Rallyn, puff-pant, I say ya wee bairn, hold up fer an old man."



Rallyn glances back to see the strange old man hopping along after him.  He pauses, looking at him and trying to place him.

Spot Check, Failed again.


----------



## evileeyore (Feb 16, 2004)

*When ferrets attack*

Rallyn stops, frowning in thought.

The ferret scuttles up, pounces on Rallyn's boot, worring at the impenetrable leather.

*I got 'im Boss.  He ain't going nowwhere!*

Kith staggers to a stop.  Feigning breathlessness he pulls near the confused Gnome, and leans down to ear level.

In a stage whisper and his real voice:  "It's me Kith.  The old man thing is a disguise."

Kith pulls himself up, and steps back.

"I am SerKalin Khaladuar.  I had heard you are one of the famed 'Heroes of Drell'.  How did you fare?"

*Grr, I tell ya I got this one pinned down but good.  Nope he's at my mercy.  Beg you leathery fiend, BEG for mercy!*


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 16, 2004)

"Ki-!-  Er.."  Rallyn starts, then stops flustered, "Where the hell, erg.."  Rallyn cuts off again, unsure of why Kith is disguised, sure he's up to no good, and unable to question him properly and even more flustered over that Rallyn kicks the old man in the shin.  "Serves you right.  It was cold, we nearly died several times, and we killed a bunch of people.  That's how we fared.  Grand adventure in the cold and now everything is grim and dour and weighty and important and I'm a little drunk I think."

Rallyn babbles for a moment then mutters and keeps walking.  "C'mon.  I'm going to see my Da, and I'm going to laugh sometime tonight if it kills me."


----------



## evileeyore (Feb 17, 2004)

*He's not heavy, he's a ferret*

Rallyn sputters, then kicks Kith a good one.  Right in the shin guard.

"Ouch!"  Kith hops on one foor for a moment.  "I hope you feel better now.  Probably scuffed my boottop."

Rallyn gripes about being cold, almost dying, being cold, and being drunk.

The he walks off toward home, paying no heed to the ferret on his toe, now wrestling with the laces.

*I'll tie his boot laces together then we'll see-- Whoa there!  Hey you Biggun!  I is trying to wrastle you.  Don't you ignore me when I am winning!*

Kith hustles to keep up.

"Hang on Rallyn."  Kith scoops the ferret in midstride.  "I'll join you and you can tell me all about it."

As they leave town, Kith tells Rallyn the joke about the Priest, the Sister and the Mule, in an attempt to lighten the mood.

Editted for broken tags


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 17, 2004)

_Keith finally speaks,_ "When we get a moment, perhaps we could speak in private, Charlotte", _he says just loud enough for her to hear..._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 17, 2004)

> Keith remains silent... taking in what he can but not really reacting to anything at the moment...




"Would you say something?" Charlotte asks gruffly, looking to Keith. "You've been quiet the whole time.  You've said nothing... don't you have any thoughts?"

_Damnit, I'm being too harsh... now I'm lashing out at Keith...
*He deserves it, doesn't he?  He didn't support you when you needed it.*
But Lyrique was right... I'm just being stubborn..._

"I'm sorry, Keith." Charlotte says, sighing. "I'm just a little... tense, is all.  I think I'm going to go sit down somewhere... Rallyn had a good idea.  What we all need right now is some good times... something to take our minds off of what's happened.  If you want to see me later, I'll be at Dorac'z."

With that, she heads for Dorac'z.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 17, 2004)

_Keith gets up and follows, Charlotte... without another word._


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 17, 2004)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> "Would you say something?" Charlotte asks gruffly, looking to Keith. "You've been quiet the whole time.  You've said nothing... don't you have any thoughts?"
> 
> _Damnit, I'm being too harsh... now I'm lashing out at Keith...
> *He deserves it, doesn't he?  He didn't support you when you needed it.*
> ...



_Keith follows Charlotte and once they are outside, he places a hand on her shoulder,_ “Hey Charlotte, I apologize for back there, I really did not have much to say, and frankly most of them don’t accept my ways or my actions, so I am trying not to get in their way.  Besides, I really think Rallyn has a good idea, we should try and get our mind off the bad, and focus on the good.”

_He spins her around and gives her a passionate kiss,_ “Remember what I said on the island, about having a brief respite later, well lets try and just relax and enjoy the night, our victory and each other?”

_Keith shows a slow, but warm smile to Charlotte after the kiss._


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 17, 2004)

_Double Post_


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 18, 2004)

> Keith
> _"Hey Charlotte, I apologize for back there, I really did not have much to say, and frankly most of them don’t accept my ways or my actions, so I am trying not to get in their way.  Besides, I really think Rallyn has a good idea, we should try and get our mind off the bad, and focus on the good."_




_Apologies..._

"I know.  No one else seems to get along with you... and Rallyn had a good idea, that's why I'm heading out."



> Keith
> _"Remember what I said on the island, about having a brief respite later, well lets try and just relax and enjoy the night, our victory and each other?"_




_That certainly surprised me..._

Charlotte nods, but says nothing.



> Keith shows a slow, but warm smile to Charlotte after the kiss.




Charlotte smiles back at Keith, then puts her arm around him. "Let's go, then."


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 18, 2004)

_Keith follows, placing his arm around her, and walking with her to Dorac'z,_ "Humans are not as long lived as we elves, but your smile is eternal, Charlotte.  It will haunt me to till the end of my days..." _speaking in a soft, unhurried tone...._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 18, 2004)

> Keith
> _"Humans are not as long lived as we elves, but your smile is eternal, Charlotte.  It will haunt me to till the end of my days..."_




_What do I say to that?  What can I say?  I mean... I know that he's an elf, and that he'll live for a long time, long after... I'm gone... but is it really necessary to remind me of my own mortality?  Perhaps I'm being selfish... he'll suffer for a long time after I'm gone..._

"Let's not worry about that." Charlotte says. "Let's just enjoy the time we have together."

_...or will he?  After I'm gone... will he find someone else to fill the void I'll leave behind?  ...I can't think like this, it will make me worry too much.  If he does, who am I to blame him?  He will live for centuries... could I blame him if he tries to find someone else?

I don't know..._


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 18, 2004)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> _What do I say to that?  What can I say?  I mean... I know that he's an elf, and that he'll live for a long time, long after... I'm gone... but is it really necessary to remind me of my own mortality?  Perhaps I'm being selfish... he'll suffer for a long time after I'm gone..._
> 
> "Let's not worry about that." Charlotte says. "Let's just enjoy the time we have together."
> 
> ...



 “There is nothing to worry about," he says as they walk together, "perhaps my words trouble you.  I am not a man that speaks his heart, as well as perhaps our peers, this we both know to be true.  I prefer action, to words and thoughts,” _Keith paused as he thought over what he wanted to say._

_Keith continued in silence for a long moment before speaking,_ “The time we have together, is precious to me, Charlotte.  We should make tonight, a beautiful memory for both of us,” _as he opens the door to Dorac’z…_


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 18, 2004)

Lyrique stands waiting for Carnan to give the OK to enter. He is very nervous and becoming increasingly paranoid. He keeps glancing over at Mortimer and finally says, "If not for your being here with me I think I might just have dropped the book in the dirt by now and run for the hills."


----------



## Jarval (Feb 19, 2004)

"Oh, don't let me stop you."  Mortimer says jokingly.  He pats Lyrique on the shoulder, turning serious for a moment.

"To be honest, I'm a bit nervous myself, but don't worry.  Once we hand the book over, we can put it out of our minds.  Just think about your mother's food waiting for us."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 19, 2004)

> Keith
> _There is nothing to worry about, perhaps my words trouble you.  I am not a man that speaks his heart, as well as perhaps our peers, this we both know to be true.  I prefer action, to words and thoughts,"_




Charlotte nods. "I know."



> Keith
> _"The time we have together, is precious to me, Charlotte.  We should make tonight, a beautiful memory for both of us,"_




Charlotte nods, smiling at Keith, then walks through the opened door.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 19, 2004)

_Keith follows Charlotte inside, and grabs a table and orders drinks and food for Charlotte, whatever she likes.  Out of habit though he looks to the corners, gauges the escape routes, and takes in each person, sizing them up as he looks for suspicious individuals.  Once satisfied he took a drink, well within moderation, each motion deliberate, not practiced but with extreme grace and poise._

*I wonder what she is thinking, humans are so strange, so alien in ways, so focused on the now, so short term… so mortal.  I see, she will die so very soon, in the time it takes for a true romance to blossom, she will be on her deathbed… but perhaps that is the path I must take.  There will never be another, and I can welcome that thought.*

“So what is on your mind, Charlotte,” _Keith asks in an almost unconcerned tone, his eyes focusing on her solely, though they have that same cold dispassionate look, he normally carries._


----------



## evileeyore (Feb 19, 2004)

*The joke bombs*

"What do you mean '20 crowns same as in town' isn't the punchline?"  Kith groans.  "And that was my best one two."

"Okay, well atleast were at your place, got anything chewy to drink?"

Kith follows Rallyn, muttering about jokes, hundreds of years, and where is he gonna find a new one now?


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 19, 2004)

Rallyn chuckles.  "Thanks Kith, so um..  You gonna go in all disguised and stuff?  What's with that anyways?"  Rallyn pauses outside the gate to his dad's farm.


----------



## Zhure (Feb 19, 2004)

Sildarin quickly changes. His room appears to have been unchanged and undisturbed to any great degree, although it seems as if someone has made a cursory glance inside. The door is unlocked but nothing seems missing.

* * * * * *
Mortimer stands listening at the tent. The conversation is audible and sounds pleasant enough, albeit of a military cant - like some sort of report. Carnan gives Mortimer a hoary eyed look. One begins to suspect Carnan is very observant.

* * * * * *
Rallyn and... Kith? make brief reacquaintances and begin a slow jaunt up the hill to Rallyn's fathers stead. As the two start to make the turn off the imperial road, Charlotte and Keith can be seen descending just a few hundred yards further up.


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 19, 2004)

_Maybe life'll return to normal now... I would hate it if things would stay the way they are now... no peace or privacy..._
Sildarin thinks to himself as he throws his dirty clothes to a basket to be washed later. He lays down on his bed for a moment to relax and bit. Well, he would relax if not for Slith.
_*UP! You're not going to lay down there when there are things to do.*
I don't remember having any undone chores...
*You still haven't picked up a girl. That's an undone chore if anything is!*
I'd rather you stop with that already. I'm not interested.
*But I am! I just know that Charlotte and Keith are somewhere smooching each other right now... And I'm missing it!*
Then scitter off to look for them and let me rest in peace.
*I think I will. And I'm not going to tell you anything I find out.*
If you would just keep that promise..._

Slith climbs down from the bed and out through the door that stands slithly ajar. He finds his way quickly to the courtjard and tries to spot anything, preferrably members of the more beautiful gender, but members of the 'Heroes of Drell' will also suffice for him.


----------



## evileeyore (Feb 19, 2004)

*The long and the short of Kith...*

"Well, its a long story.  Err, no its a short story, but a long explanation behind the story."  Kith pauses, and looks around.

Rallyn, blinks confusedly.

"Lets go in inside and I'll tell you the rest, but basically I'll be In Cog Neeto for the next day or two."  Kith turns and sees Keith and Charlotte heading into town, towards Dorac'z.

_Hmmm, I bet their headed to Dorac'z.  We should join them, then I only have to tell this once, and Boramin can get a chuckle on my behalf.  The salty dog could probably use an old friendly face.  Hah, double entendre score._

"Hey, I just had a thought."  Kith points towards the lovers retreating backsides. "Why don't we join Keith and Clarise* for a few drinks at Dorac'z, my treat.  Then I only have to tell this tall tale once.  Besides I wouldn't mind getting some of Boramin's chow.  The trip back in was long, and there weren't any good eateries on the way."

Kith turns slightly toward town, awaiting Rallyn.

*I know its Charlotte, but continueing in the bold tradition of forgetting womens names...   

Editted:  I obviuolsy can't speel continuing correctly.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 19, 2004)

"I'll catch up with you tomorrow then," Rallyn says.  "I just left that place, everyone's too glum.  Besides, those two could be headed anywhere, and they don't need me there."

Rallyn unhitches his father's gate and pushes his way in.  He nods to Charlotte and Keith before heading up the path to his Da's house.


----------



## evileeyore (Feb 20, 2004)

*A bold Nix on all spelling...*

"Hmph.  Well I'd just be a third wheel in their gordian love knot.  So you were saying something about chewy beer, perhaps.  And I was saying something about yesterday."

Kith turns again to follow Rallyn's slumped shoulders.

_Little guy had it rough.  (sarcasm)I wonder who died and made him glum(/sarcasm)?  Hah another double!  Hey, on that note I wonder who did die?  Rallyn is usually a rock the underclassmen rally around._

"On that note since you started the storytelling with short, so will I.  Then you can give me the long of your sea voyage, and I'll explain some of my deeper reasons for wearing makeup and a wig."

Kith waggles his fake bushy eyebrows up down exageratedly.


See OOC Thread concerning Kith's History and where I post it.  Thank you


----------



## Jarval (Feb 20, 2004)

Mortimer coughs, embarrassed by Carnan's expression.  He self consciously takes a step back from the tent, trying to look as though he listening to anything but the discussion taking place inside...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 20, 2004)

Lyrique gives Mortimer a quick jab in the ribs with the book and says "Help me with the 37th stanza of the Rescue of Drell ."


----------



## Zhure (Feb 23, 2004)

Sildarin, in the courtyard across from the student housing find the entire place remarkably subdued. Discretely standing in doorways here and there are a few of the Crimson Guard, and no students to be seen. He does notice that no two of the Crimson Guard are equipped identically.

* * * * *

Rallyn pushes open the door to his father's stead. A warm roaring fire is going in the small iron stove near the main door. After living for so long among the taller folk, it's good to be in a proper-sized room. Ffleuder, the immense sheep dog that's been a mainstay of the farm for almost ten years ambles slowly to his arthritic feet and wags his tail excitedly but doesn't make any other noise. 

* * * * *

Charlotte and Keith find Dorac'z to be busy, but no one comes to get an order. There's a large mug containing money on the bar and all the patrons seem to be tossing money in and helping themselves.

When Kith enters - still in his clever disguise - he notices the same thing. 

* * * * *

Mortimer and Lyrique wait quietly while Carnan keeps an eye on them. At least it's becoming more and more suspiciously to appear as if he's watching them far more adeptly than a guardsman should. After a few minutes of uncomfortable silence the guard who'd entered the tent earlier leaves in a brisk walk, exchanging a nod with Carnan.

Holding the flap open, Carnan escorts the two into the tent. Inside Palasant can be seen covering a map laid out on the main wooden table, using a sheet as an impromptu drape.

"Yes, good. What have you discovered regarding the book?" Palasant asks.

* * * * *

Travellios sits in the quiet library, reading occasionally, using one of the small candles provided for late-night reading. As he becomes engrossed in one of the tomes, the candle flickers briefly and gutters almost out as an icy cold wind blows through the main hall of the library. A small inky humanoid creature waddles up in complete silence to the edge of the candle light and stands as if awaiting instructions.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Feb 23, 2004)

Lyrique raises an eyebrow at the covered map but otherwise says nothing about it. "I have found that it is a spell. A very dark and potent one. one that in my opinion must be destroyed. the necromancy involved in it destroys the soul of one of the participants." He hands the book over to Palasant and drys to wipe the sweat off his hands. "It basicly destroys the soul of one person and suplants it with the caster's soul. It's a form of immortality but the price is huge for both the caster and the subject. This should be destroyed."


----------



## Dalamar (Feb 23, 2004)

Note: It's Slith who went out, Sildarin is still laying on his bed.

_*Lets see... I need to find some entertainment untill the elf decides to get up... Hmm, I wonder if any of the females are taking a bath right now...?*_
And with those thoughts, Slith heads to the bathing area.


----------



## Velenne (Feb 23, 2004)

Travellios sighs as the candle starts to wink out but catches his breath at the sight of the creature.  Any check to recognize it?

"W-well hello there.  I hope I'm not disturbing you at this late hour but ah...can I help you?"


----------



## Jarval (Feb 24, 2004)

Mortimer stands beside Lyrique, letting his more knowledgeable friend inform Palasant of the book's nature.  He looks around the tent with interest, never having seen the inside of an officer's quarters before.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 24, 2004)

Rallyn sighs contentedly and closes the door behind him.  "Hey there Ffleuder, miss me?"  He wraps his arms around the huge dog's neck and rubs the back of his head.

"Where's Da?"


----------



## evileeyore (Feb 24, 2004)

*Kith:  "I'm with stupid, err Rallyn "*

OOC: Kith was following Rallyn.  He didn't want to Be the third wheel to the 'lovers'...

Kith smiles at the old dog and enters stooping somewhat.

He looks around.  "Homey.  Simple, I like it.  A bit small though."  He winks.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 24, 2004)

> Keith
> _"So what is on your mind, Charlotte,"_




Charlotte shrugs slightly, smiling. "Hard to say.  I'm just trying to forget everything that's happened... just trying to relax.  It's hard to do, when that book is still intact..."


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 24, 2004)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> Charlotte shrugs slightly, smiling. "Hard to say.  I'm just trying to forget everything that's happened... just trying to relax.  It's hard to do, when that book is still intact..."



_Keith nodded,_ “Well lets not try and think about the accursed tome, and lets focus on you Charlotte, what it is that you want?  I mean beyond this little debacle, I am curious as to what your dreams and goals are?  What drives you so to speak,” _he takes a drink._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Feb 25, 2004)

> Keith
> _"Well lets not try and think about the accursed tome, and lets focus on you Charlotte, what it is that you want?  I mean beyond this little debacle, I am curious as to what your dreams and goals are?  What drives you so to speak,"_




_He raises a good point... what do I want?  What am I going to do with my life?  I don't have forever... what is it that I'm trying to do?_

"I haven't really thought about it, much." Charlotte says with a smile. "I came here to the Academy to get away from my parents... but beyond that, once I leave here, I don't honestly know what I'll do.  I suppose one thing I'd like to do is try to change how the government works... but that's far too big of a task for me." She laughs slightly. "So I guess I really don't know."

She pauses, and looks into Keith's eyes. "What about you, Keith?  What are your dreams, your goals?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 25, 2004)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> _He raises a good point... what do I want?  What am I going to do with my life?  I don't have forever... what is it that I'm trying to do?_
> 
> "I haven't really thought about it, much." Charlotte says with a smile. "I came here to the Academy to get away from my parents... but beyond that, once I leave here, I don't honestly know what I'll do.  I suppose one thing I'd like to do is try to change how the government works... but that's far too big of a task for me." She laughs slightly. "So I guess I really don't know."
> 
> She pauses, and looks into Keith's eyes. "What about you, Keith?  What are your dreams, your goals?"



_Keith pauses for a second taken aback by her words, and then replies to her answer,_ “The task may be too large for one, but perhaps with two,” _he places his hands on hers,_ “you could succeed where one would be overwhelmed.  My sword and my talents are at your disposal, milady.”

_His face once again goes impassive as he think on her question,_ “I was trained for one thing, Charlotte, to be a killer, a house assassin for my family, to take the role that my master had once filled, she trained me well, perhaps too well.  I came to this school to learn more refinement to fit in better at the court, so as to better learn about my targets and gain their trust if need be.  Perhaps if I had not met you, then that is the path I would have taken.  I have no talents for the arcane disciplines or the mental arts.”

_Keith keeps his gaze on Charlotte speaking the whole time,_ “But now after what has happened here, after meeting you and the others, perhaps that is not the path for me.  Or perhaps killing people for others and not for the right reasons is not something I wish to do.  But the will of the Kinain household is strong.  My father would not like my change of heart, but there are more precious things then the approval of my parents.  More precious things indeed,” _he says as he lightly squeezes her hand._


----------



## Zhure (Mar 2, 2004)

Palasant nods while Lyrique explains the workings of the Book of Xargon.

"While I'm no magical expert, I certainly can see how this isn't a good thing," Palasant says. "I'll take the book and turn it in to my superiors and tell them you recommended destruction of it. Thank you all for your hard work." 

He holds out his hands for the book.

* * * * *
Slith wanders about the compound on his tiny ectoplasmic legs. But there just aren't any people around to be interesting for him.

Investigating the other dormitories show them to be relatively quiet with only a few students left during this cold winter season. A few of the students can be heard talking in their rooms but no one seems 'partying' or celebrating. Unlike the townsfolk down the hill, the people up at the Academy don't seem in as good a mood.

* * * * *

Travellios can make a KN: Arcana roll. The small creature - while lacking a lot of detail - seems to be waiting patiently still, and doesn't respond to his voice.

* * * * *


Ffleuder wags his tail at Rallyn, but doesn't respond. The rest of the house is quiet. Soft snoring can be heard back in the bedrooms.

* * * * *
Kith stares around at the simple interior. Ffleuder gives him a passing sniff, then goes back to trying to get Rallyn's attention.

* * * * *

Keith and Charlotte continue their private conversation. While it seems as if they are recognized by the people inside the bar, they're given their privacy.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 2, 2004)

Lyrique stops. "Lord Palasant before I hand over the book there is one last thing. What about the Drow and mage who are coming to Drell for it? How are we to insure that Drell will not be harmed if the book is not given to them?"


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 2, 2004)

Rallyn will cease his bear hug of the dog and creep towards the back of the house, poking his head into his Da's room.  If he is asleep he will come back out with a finger pressed to his lips for quiet and head into the kitchen to start making up some dinner.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 2, 2004)

_*It's your fault!*
What is?
*That there are no people here.*
You gotta be kidding me...
*I'm serious. There's only a few people here, not counting the so-called 'Heroes'!*
Forget I said anything..._

Slith scampers back to Sildarin's room, sure that he's been condemned to live at the most boring place on the whole universe.


----------



## Velenne (Mar 2, 2004)

Grr..ate my post.  9 + 7 = 16 on the Arcana check.  But you'll have to fill me even cuz even I don't know what it is! 

"I see.  Well, carry on then.  I am at your service as it were."


----------



## Jarval (Mar 3, 2004)

Mortimer nods in agreement with Lyrique's words.

"Aye, they did seem most confident in their ability to reclaim the book, and one identified himself as an arcane caster of at least moderate power.  They seemed little troubled either by ourselves, or the many townsfolk of Drell we had with us."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 3, 2004)

> Keith
> _"The task may be too large for one, but perhaps with two, you could succeed where one would be overwhelmed.  My sword and my talents are at your disposal, milady."_




Charlotte smiles.

_What do I say to that?_



> Keith
> _"I was trained for one thing, Charlotte, to be a killer, a house assassin for my family, to take the role that my master had once filled, she trained me well, perhaps too well.  I came to this school to learn more refinement to fit in better at the court, so as to better learn about my targets and gain their trust if need be.  Perhaps if I had not met you, then that is the path I would have taken.  I have no talents for the arcane disciplines or the mental arts."_




Charlotte's eyebrows raise in surprise, though she remains quiet.

_Assassin...?  By the gods... do I really know him?  Do I really know Keith?

...yes.  He said that I've changed his path... but is that enough?  I wonder..._



> Keith
> _"But now after what has happened here, after meeting you and the others, perhaps that is not the path for me.  Or perhaps killing people for others and not for the right reasons is not something I wish to do.  But the will of the Kinain household is strong.  My father would not like my change of heart, but there are more precious things then the approval of my parents.  More precious things indeed,"_




Charlotte smiles, and nods. "So we are both outcasts from our family... it is good to know that we aren't alone in the world."

_No, there is nothing to wonder about.  His heart is true... he wouldn't lie to me.  But could he be holding back?  He could be telling me what I want to hear... no.  I can't continue to doubt him.  I love him... and I trust him.  He won't deceive me..._


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 3, 2004)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> Charlotte smiles.
> 
> Charlotte's eyebrows raise in surprise, though she remains quiet.
> 
> ...




_Keith notes her look of surprise,_ “I see that my past surprises you, I have not told anyone this for good reason.  It would not be prudent to tell future targets that I may one day be their killer.  But I trust you, Charlotte, and I hope you can trust me, in knowing that I will not follow that path.” 



			
				GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> Charlotte smiles, and nods. "So we are both outcasts from our family... it is good to know that we aren't alone in the world."
> 
> _No, there is nothing to wonder about.  His heart is true... he wouldn't lie to me.  But could he be holding back?  He could be telling me what I want to hear... no.  I can't continue to doubt him.  I love him... and I trust him.  He won't deceive me..._




“Alone is something I thought I would always be honestly, the path chosen for me, was one not for friendships or bonds.  I can promise you that for as long as you live, if you will have me, you will not need to fear of being alone.  You have my heart, and my sword,” _he finishes with a simple nod, devoid of emotion._

“We are not outcast, for we have found each other.  Perhaps that is all the family we need.  Now you have me speaking like a spoony bard,” _he says with a slight curl of his lips, before returning to his normal demeanor,_ “I must say you handled yourself well against the giants, and despite the few flaws in your fighting techniques you handled the spear well.  Though it could use some improvements, mainly in your footwork and fundamentals.”


----------



## evileeyore (Mar 5, 2004)

Seeing Rallyn's shushing motion, Kith nods and follows him quietly into the kitchen.

Kith helps out with food prepping, as best he can.

"So you gave me the short, so here's the short version.  I know people in my 'home town' would like to see me dead and buried.  Possibly my own family.  So whenever I have to return I wear a disguise to look older.  I figure any sneaky throatslitters show up looking for the old 'SerKalin' will atleast be surprised by my youthfulness.  Might give me a running start."

Kith shrugs.

"So Rallyn, the long version spill it."

OOC:  I'll email you Kith's long version and the few specific questions I have for Rallyn.  Just repond in email format...  Unless you really want to do a recap Rallyn style for everyone.

Editted:  Okay Jeremy, email me, as enworld doesn't know what your eddress is.  It does however know mine.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 5, 2004)

Rallyn makes supper quietly allowing the sounds, and-more importantly to gnomish noses-the smells to awake his father.  He greets him warmly and sits down with Kith to dinner.

"The long version?  Good thing we're sitting down I guess.  You'll be so proud of us Da."

Rallyn spins out the entire story in as much detail as he can, somewhat confused by the strange looks his father gives him as he tells him and Kith about what has happened.

Send it to jairevans at netscape dot net.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 10, 2004)

> Keith
> _"I see that my past surprises you, I have not told anyone this for good reason. It would not be prudent to tell future targets that I may one day be their killer. But I trust you, Charlotte, and I hope you can trust me, in knowing that I will not follow that path."_




"Of course I trust you, Keith." Charlotte says, smiling. "And I know that you won't go down that road, now that we've met."

_At least I've done some good here..._



> Keith
> _"Alone is something I thought I would always be honestly, the path chosen for me, was one not for friendships or bonds. I can promise you that for as long as you live, if you will have me, you will not need to fear of being alone. You have my heart, and my sword,"_




"We are alone together." She says. "But at least we are together.  And so long as I can, I will stay at your side."



> Keith
> _"We are not outcast, for we have found each other. Perhaps that is all the family we need. Now you have me speaking like a spoony bard,"_




Charlotte laughs. "It is family enough." She says when she finally stops, and she rests her hand on his.



> Keith
> _"I must say you handled yourself well against the giants, and despite the few flaws in your fighting techniques you handled the spear well. Though it could use some improvements, mainly in your footwork and fundamentals."_




"Thank you, Keith." She says. "It's been awhile since I used a spear like that.  It was part of my growing up, being able to use a small array of weaponry.  I'm surprised that I was able to handle it as well as I did.  I hope someone else can use it, though... I still prefer a rapier to the spear."

_Though I admit that it being a flaming halfspear does interest me... a fiery weapon for a fiery person, I suppose..._


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 10, 2004)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> "Thank you, Keith." She says. "It's been awhile since I used a spear like that.  It was part of my growing up, being able to use a small array of weaponry.  I'm surprised that I was able to handle it as well as I did.  I hope someone else can use it, though... I still prefer a rapier to the spear."
> 
> _Though I admit that it being a flaming halfspear does interest me... a fiery weapon for a fiery person, I suppose..._




"You handled it well, but if you wish to return to the rapier, then I will be more then happy to oblige you.  I am always anxious for a good spar with you, Charlotte if you want to test your blade again, against mine..." _Keith replies with a straight face._


----------



## Zhure (Mar 10, 2004)

Lyrique & Mortimer

Palasant seems troubled. "While I recognize what you're saying about the arcanist - and I've made out a report about his description - I'd feel safest with the book firmly on the mainland being studied by experts. I have yet to receive official orders about the disposition of the book so I have some discretion here. Since Drell is under my jurisdiction but not my command, a subtle distinction... what do you advise I do?"

* * * * *

Travellios looks at the small inky creature for a few brief moments. While he can't make a definitive answer about it's nature, he believes it to be a manifestation or conjuration of some sort, and it's most likely an unintelligent construct with some sort of orders. Most of these sorts of summoned beings are only around a very short time, so wherever it came from, it's bound to dissipate soon.

* * * * *

Slith scampers back to Sildarin's room, easily avoiding all the patrols. Perhaps the patrosl themselves are the reason not many students are out celebrating, which would be the norm for this time of year, between classes.

* * * * *

Charlotte & Keith

Looking upon the flaming spear, Keith realizes it gives off no heat.

* * * * * 

Kith and Rallyn

The meal is simple but quickly prepared. Ffleuder sits and begs with his eyes, staring longingly at every motion.


----------



## Velenne (Mar 10, 2004)

"Not the talkative type then?  You must be summoned, or else I am not speaking your language. En'syan alaador? Ocksobatetys kotchenisou?"

He tries 'How can I help you' in Elven and Draconic but can't bring himself to utter dwarven words.  They always made him crave wine afterwards to rid his mouth of the taste.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 14, 2004)

Zhure said:
			
		

> Palasant seems troubled. "While I recognize what you're saying about the arcanist - and I've made out a report about his description - I'd feel safest with the book firmly on the mainland being studied by experts. I have yet to receive official orders about the disposition of the book so I have some discretion here. Since Drell is under my jurisdiction but not my command, a subtle distinction... what do you advise I do?"




"Take the book back to the mainland, and if possible, have it destroyed."  Mortimer says.  "But keep a good garrison (and a few mages of our own, if it can be managed) here to greet our drow friend when they arrive.  If they can be captured, they might prove to have useful information about the book itself."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 15, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> "Take the book back to the mainland, and if possible, have it destroyed."  Mortimer says.  "But keep a good garrison (and a few mages of our own, if it can be managed) here to greet our drow friend when they arrive.  If they can be captured, they might prove to have useful information about the book itself."



"I agree." says Lyrique. "As an added bonus they said they were going to sail here so you might want to keep a ship here to intercept."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 17, 2004)

> Keith
> _"You handled it well, but if you wish to return to the rapier, then I will be more then happy to oblige you.  I am always anxious for a good spar with you, Charlotte if you want to test your blade again, against mine..."_




"Of course." Charlotte says, smiling. "I'm always up for a good spar."


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 17, 2004)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> "Of course." Charlotte says, smiling. "I'm always up for a good spar."




"Consider yourself challenged... shall we start here, or take it outside, either way is fine with me," _Keith replies leaning his chair back ever so slightly._


----------



## Zhure (Mar 17, 2004)

Travellios continues trying to get the summoned creature to react to speech, but it either doesn't understand the languages he's chosen, or it's ensorcelled to only respond to its summoner.

The small inky creature looks around tentatively for a few more seconds, then blinks away in a splashing wisp of ectoplasmic ooze, either disintegrated or unsummoned.

* * * * *

Mortimer and Lyrique watch as Palasant scribbles some notes on a sheet of foolscap, folds it and hands it to a waiting guardsman. "I think that's a fine suggestion. We'll have the book shipped out on the next available boat to the mainland. I have a few galleons watching the island in case these half-breeds start trouble. If - as you say- one is a powerful arcanist, it's possible they won't travel via boat. After all, your entourage didn't arrive by normal transport either."

The guardsman leaves the room with the note and Palasant sits back, looking askance at the book on the table in front of him.

"So what are your plans now," he asks, when outside...

* * * * *

Keith and Charlotte are in the midst of talking about sparring, though the subtext is obviously something else when....

* * * * *
Slith and Sildarin are settled into their quiet room, contemplating and relaxing when...

There's a loud screeching sound outside, high in the sky. Gazing out the nearest open window, it appears to be a meteorite. Flying directly over the island (south to north) it strikes dead center on the mountain over the academy. 

The town and campus erupts into confusion. Guards and militia begin hollering orders. 

Inside the tent, Palasant raises one eyebrow....


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 17, 2004)

Lyrique instinctivly ducks under a table. "What the goddess was that?!"


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 17, 2004)

"Now there's that action you wanted."
_*This is NOT what I had in mind!*_
Sildarin will grap Slith and run outside. Once there, he manifests _fly_ (Trigger Power) and rises to the sky to take a look around.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 17, 2004)

_Keith rolls backward out of the chair, blade out and to the ready..._ "That did not sound good... sounded like the hammering of the Gods themselves..."

_Keith stays alert, ever wary... of attack._


----------



## Velenne (Mar 17, 2004)

Baffled, Travellios closes his book and rises.  He picks up the tiny candle and holds it aloft, peering into the corners of the room and all about him in an attempt to discern the creature's origin.  

"Chilly.  I wonder..."

The handsome elf places his hand in the area the creature formerly occupied, searching for any temperate residue.  He follows its line of approach, measures the angles using his ample intellect, and essentially throws himself at the problem.  Where did this creature come from?  For what purpose?  How odd...


----------



## Jarval (Mar 18, 2004)

"My immediate plans are a square meal and a hot bath, but..."  Mortimer half-ducks at the explosion outside.

"GODS!  We're back for only a few hours, and some other disaster starts!"  He snaps.  "I don't suppose you've got any idea as to what that was?"  He asks Palasant, hoping for a simple explanation.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 18, 2004)

"Did you hear something Kith?" Rallyn looks around, surprised that his Da has still yet to wake.  Getting up, he goes to investigate.

OOC: Not sure what we heard...  Head over to the door if we heard something or back to the back to see check on his father if not.


----------



## evileeyore (Mar 18, 2004)

"Yeah, Rallyn, I did.  It was kinda hard to miss."

Kith gets up and moves toward the door to keep on eye out, while Rallyn checks on his Da.

"It sounded like the mountian coming down.  Can't be though...'

Kith trials off as he pecks out the door.

"You didn't piss-off any really potent wizards while on vacation, did you Rallyn?  'Cause I doubt that was for me."  Kith motions towards the mountianside.  "And if it was for me, I am upset."

If the entire academy and town is up in alarums, then I figure 'we' heard it too...   If I am wrong I'll edit away some of this last post...  as always.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 19, 2004)

Charlotte dives down next to Keith when she notices his movement, drawing Serbanas' rapier.

_What in the nine hells was that?_

"We should probably get the others." She says quickly. "We should find out what caused that..."

_Could it be those two that wanted the book?  Perhaps... but I don't know if they could cause... whatever caused that sound.  Keith is right... it sounded like the hammering of the gods themselves..._

"And quickly." She finishes with a nod.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 20, 2004)

Inside the library,  Travellios waves his hands around where the creature just was. It does indeed seem as if the air is a bit cooler where it was a few moments ago. The tiny thing appears to have dissipated, rather than teleported or get summoned away. Perhaps whatever method conjured it ran out of duration.

* * * * *

Meanwhile, everyone else reacts to the sounds of the explosion. A guard dashes into Palasant's tent. "Sir! An explosion."

"Thank you," Palasant replies with dry sarcasm. "Send out a scout unit." 

Palasant stands and gestures for Mortimer and Lyrique to follow as he leaves the tent.

* * * *

Looking out  - and it seems as if the entire populace of the island is looking outside - a large ball of fire has left a smoking remnant on the side of the mountaintop, but there's no imminent avalanche or secondary explosions visible from either the campus or the village below.

* * * * 

Rallyn and Kith hear the sounds of snoring end abruptly coinciding wi the explosion.

"What in the Gods' names? What'd you break you dang mutt." Rallyn's father can be heard stirring and stumbling about in his darkened room.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 21, 2004)

ooc: Can Lyrique see where the fireball may have come from? Or does it look like the mountain erupted?


----------



## Jarval (Mar 22, 2004)

Mortimer follows Palasant out of the tent, loading his crossbow as he goes.  In truth, he doesn't know what awaits him, but the last couple of weeks have left him deeply paranoid about unexplained noises...

"Can we be of any use?"  He asks Palasant.  "While neither myself or Lyrique are natives to the isle, we have been students here for some time.  If we could aid your scouts or do anything helpful, just ask.  I'd prefer it to sitting feeling useless."


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 22, 2004)

Zhure said:
			
		

> Looking out  - and it seems as if the entire populace of the island is looking outside - a large ball of fire has left a smoking remnant on the side of the mountaintop, but there's no imminent avalanche or secondary explosions visible from either the campus or the village below.




_Keith gives one look to Charlotte,_ "I really wanted that brief respite..." _and starts running for the campus as fast as he can... without another look._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 22, 2004)

_So did I, Keith.  So did I._

Without hesitation, Charlotte sprints after Keith, trying her best to keep up with him.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 25, 2004)

Lyrique cannot tell from whence the fireball came. A successful spellcheck might indicate whether it was indeed a fireball or not. 

* * * * *
Palasant turns to Mortimer and Lyrique. "Certainly if you two wish to go investigate, you may. This is a free empire. And we're not truly under martial law here. Plus my guards and scouts should recognize you so you'll be safe from them," he says with a rueful smile.

* * * * *
Charlotte and Keith sprint up the half-mile hill toward campus. A number of people are doing the same, but at nowhere near the same pace. They all seem a lot more cautious than the two students.

* * * * *
Sildarin flies upward, keeping fairly low so he doesn't stand out against the moonlit skyline. As he is the closest among the group, he is also the first to arrive. The site of the impact is obvious, where a huge chunk of stone has been badly charred. A few saplings, that were clinging to the side of the steep mountain are burnt, but it looks as if they were destroyed by a blast rather than by fire.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 27, 2004)

"Right, we'll let you know if we find anything interesting."  Mortimer says to Palasant, before heading off at a brisk jog towards the impact site.

_Days of trudging through snow, and what do I do when you get back?  Trudge through some more snow...  I need to find somewhere warmer to live._  He thinks wryly to himself as he runs.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 27, 2004)

Sildarin circles around the stone, trying to determine what it is.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 31, 2004)

Sildarin's examination of the rock reveals it to be nothing out of the ordinary. The blasted area seems a natural boulder left by the last glacial activity, many thousands of years ago. He also notices a number of non-flying people making their way up the ridge.

Sildarin also notices a squad of Crimson Guard making excellent time up the hill. It's hard to tell how many are in the group, as he keeps losing sight of one or two, and generally only sees two at a time, but he estimates there are at least four involved.

* * * * *

The rest are making good time, but lacking Sildarin's aerial abilities, they have to travel far more indirectly. Quite a few of the townspeople point out the tiny elven form near the rock flying through the air and talk excitedly among themselves.

It seems as if it's been awhile since any student actually flew around the island; most seemed to lack the skill, although Agius the elven cleric was known to fly around a lot on an animated carpet of some sort usually.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 31, 2004)

Sildarin manifests _detect psionics_, just in case.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 31, 2004)

_Keith will keep running up the hill towards the crater... making his way as fast as possible, confident that Charlotte is right behind him._


----------



## evileeyore (Mar 31, 2004)

"Hey Rallyn, I think we should check this out."

Kith steps out the door, but waits while Rallyn checks on his Pa.


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 31, 2004)

Rallyn heaves a sigh at his relaxing dinner and time off with his father and nods, taking up his pack, his spear, and his duty and races off with Kith up towards the blast.

The only sign he had been home being the half-eaten meal and the note on the table that reads, "Way to go, Da!  Missed ya, sleepy head."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 1, 2004)

Charlotte does her best to keep up with Keith.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 1, 2004)

Lyrique's mind was racing. _"What could do this"_ he thought. _"some sort of catipult? but the distance. No it has to be magic. that or...._ Great Goddess. Could that thing have been thrown by a Giant!" He says aloud. 

"Mortimer what do you think? Could that come from a giant and then enchanted while in flight?"


----------



## Zhure (Apr 3, 2004)

Sildarin detects only a faint residue of fast fading evocation magics, but no other active psionics or magics.

* * * * *

As everyone else makes the long climb, they can see the entire town has been alerted by the noise. It seems every villa and cottage as well as the campus, has a multitude of open doors and bright lights, even a few everburning torches are bobbing around on the dark grounds far below.

* * * * *

Lyrique pauses for a moment during his climb and notices a faint whiff of sulphur and bat guano - obviously this was done by a fireball of some sort.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 3, 2004)

"Who knows?"  Mortimer replies to Lyrique, at least as puzzled as his friend.

"Although if a giant had thrown it, it would have had to have travelled quite some distance.  Other than the ones we encountered on the orc's isle, I know of no other giants in this region.  Of course, I didn't know about them until very recently, so..."  He tails off, walking around the edge of the blasted area.

"How about you, Sildarin?"  He calls over to the elf.  "Found anything?"


----------



## evileeyore (Apr 3, 2004)

Kith turns to Rallyn as they ascend.

"Thinking about this, its something I would do.  Divert attantion.  Throw a stone or something small one way down the hall to get the Hall Monitors to go and check it out.  Then scurry the opposite way."

Kith pauses.  "So what the hell are they diverting attention from?  You all didn't bring back any artifacts someone else wants did you?"


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 3, 2004)

Rallyn rolls his eyes.  "Of course we did," he drawls sarcastically.  "The _heroes_ of Drell know best."

_But I saw Keith and Charlotte coming down from the Academy, did they just leave Lyrique and Travellios with the book?_

Rallyn shakes his head, "Remember the book?  Yeah, Yodwin's book.  Like I told you, we brought that back with us and all the trouble that follows it.  Last I saw it people were discussing how to keep it away from the Empire.  That's when I headed out."


----------



## evileeyore (Apr 3, 2004)

Kith stops.

"So who had it last?  They are probably in danger if those two clowns Emair and Glukma have shown up.  Them and Palasant, gah what trio that would be."  Kith wheeves in a laughing-play-up-being old manner.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 3, 2004)

"It seems... It seems the boulder... is natural... belongs here... And then there's... marks of magic... Evocation, I believe... the discipline is called..." He looks questioningly at Lyrique on the last sentence.

_Could you take a look to see where the Guards are?
*I could, but do I want to?*
Probably not. But you are still doing it.
*You're kidding me, right? You wouldn't make me go alone into that dark, dready-looking forest, would you?*
Yes, I would.
*Slave master...*_

Sildarin sets Slith down on the ground, and the psicrystal scampers off to the direction where Sildarin last saw one of the Crimsons.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 4, 2004)

Lyrique looks at the boulder and says "Yes. It's Evocation magic. This is far more than coincidence. We have to be on guard."


----------



## Zhure (Apr 6, 2004)

Sildarin sees a few Crimson Guards (the same troops sent by Palasant to investigate) only a few dozen yards further down the slope. They seem to be approaching with an element of caution, pausing to gaze out toward the lower reaches of the hills, as if they suspect this site will be targeted with another blast.

Mortimer circles around the site and realizes the burns are very regular and neat. It's unlikely a hurled object filled with some alchemical substance would've burned quite so neatly. 

Lyrique's observation seems to confirm it was magic of some sort.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 7, 2004)

(Are we there yet? )


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 7, 2004)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> (Are we there yet? )



_Keith keeps going till he gets there..._


----------



## Zhure (Apr 7, 2004)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> (Are we there yet? )



 Yes, sorry I didn't make that clear.


----------



## Zhure (Apr 14, 2004)

>cough<


----------



## evileeyore (Apr 15, 2004)

Kith and Rallyn upon the group clustered around the scorched boulder. Kith looks around at the group.  The group looks back.

"Ah, so what do we have here then?  A diversion perhaps?" Kith says, in his normal voice.

A surprised look reminds him of his disguise.

"Yes its me Kith in a clever disguise, I'll explain later,"  he whispers.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 15, 2004)

"_Kith_?" Charlotte asks incredulously, looking at the elf. "I didn't recognize you... but now isn't the time to ask you what in the Nine Hells you're doing here.  We need to find out what caused the blast... does anyone have any ideas?"


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 15, 2004)

Sildarin just stands there idly, not really wanting to hog the spotlight again by repeating what he already said.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 16, 2004)

Charlotte considers the boulder for a moment, then looks to Sildarin.  Noticing his expression, she closes her eyes for a small moment, as though remembering something.

"Okay... so some kind of magic got it here.  But how do we go about finding out who sent it here?"


----------



## Zhure (Apr 16, 2004)

Slith reports the Guard are nearby - and they are indeed. One of the Guard approaches in a crouch and examines the ground.

"Fireball," he says, kneeling down running his fingers through the crisped soil, confirming everyone's suspicion. In the dark of the night the distinctive crimson of his outfit looks black. He also gazes out into the distance as if trying to determine from whence the spell came.

Slith, through his telepathic link to Sildarin, says, _"There are three of them, all within about thirty feet of the edge of the blast. I don't _see_ any more of them. Two are half-orcs, the one at the circle is human._"


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 16, 2004)

Sildarin nods in aknowledgement to Slith.
_I wonder if they know more about this than we do.
*You could ask the human.*
Yeah, right... 'Sir, I was wondering if you knew who threw the fireball, and why didn't you stop the person in question'. Not going to happen.
*Blame yourself, then.*_


----------



## evileeyore (Apr 17, 2004)

'My guess is its about that book, young Rallyn here told me about."  Kith croaks out, suddenly sounding old.  "Whoever has it probably needs to worry about those two upstarts you met on the island.  Emair and Glukma, I think Rallyn said their names were.  Mentioned that they claimed they'd be coming for it."

Kith looks around at the Crimson Guards, counting the ones he can see and looking for the ones he can't.

Spot=26 (roll 16+10 skill), also Sense Motive=11 (roll 6+5 skill) on the Guards...  I know they are probably just guards, but Kith is paranoid you know...


----------



## Jeremy (Apr 17, 2004)

Rallyn trundles up besides the guard, looking over the same area.

"But if it were a fireball, shouldn't it have caught and burned?  Somewhere at least?  The line of the circle is very clean..."

"Not that I'm an expert or anything, but I've seen more than my fair share of fireballs lately."


----------



## Zhure (Apr 19, 2004)

At Rallyn's question, the kneeling Guard says, "Probably too cold, and these pines are covered with snow, so they're not terribly flammable. You can see the singe marks though."

Kith's examines the Guard and manages to see three of them. The human at the burned circle on the mountainside and two others nearby. The only odd thing he notices is they lack any apparent missile weapons, which is very odd for a scouting party. Other than that they seem on the up-and-up.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 22, 2004)

"Whatever it was it was a distraction. We need to get to to shore. I have a feeling that the magus and his drow pet are here for the book." Lyrique says and starts running down the hill and back to the village.


----------



## Zhure (Apr 22, 2004)

Lyrique takes off down the steep hillside toward the camp....


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 22, 2004)

_I don't know what is the thing to do at this point. But I quess letting Lyrique run off alone is not it._
Sildarin picks up Slith from the ground and flies after Lyrique.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 23, 2004)

"Up and down..." Charlotte says, watching for a small moment after Lyrique and Sildarin take off. "At least we're getting our exercise, I suppose.  Coming, Keith?"

With that, she heads after the other two.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 23, 2004)

_Keith nods silently and follows Charlotte..._


----------



## Zhure (Apr 23, 2004)

Taking off down the side of the hill, the group quickly passes by the Crimson Guard scouting party and a large number of slower-moving townsfolk and students heading up the hill to where everyone just was.

The academy proper seems undisturbed, though a few sleepy students are walking around looking to see what the furor was all about. Obviously those were the few who awoke late.

Further down the hill, the town is just as quiet, but the small palisade has obviously changed. The gates - also made of the same wood as the rest of the fortification - are closed tight and crimson-clad archers are manning the two platforms near the gate.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 23, 2004)

Sildarin rises high into the air to survey everything around them (some couple hundred feet).


----------



## Jarval (Apr 24, 2004)

Slightly winded from the run up and down the hill, Mortimer leans against the nearest wall to try to catch his breath.

"They seem to be taking this seriously, at least."  He says nodding towards the palisade.  "Which is a good or bad thing, depending on how you look at it..."


----------



## Zhure (Apr 27, 2004)

From his higher vantage point, Sildarin sees the interior of the palisade.

All the neatly arranged tents are lying in heaps on the ground, as if they've been roughly searched. Squads of Crimson Guard are moving about in an orderly fashion. Those with longer weapons are poking into the deflated tents.

The command tent is also knocked down. A large scarlet stain is next to a covered body lying near what was the entrance.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 27, 2004)

Sildarin lands down next to his friends.
"Somebody has... been through the... palisade and... rummaged through everything..."


----------



## evileeyore (Apr 27, 2004)

"Wait a minute.  I am begining to get the idea that you no longer have the book."  Kith glances around to make sure they aren't being overheard.

"So who just got murdered over it?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 28, 2004)

His red hair flashing like copper and fire in the wind Lyrique runs past the body and up the stairs of the walls. he looks out to sea and holds his wand of fireballs tightly in his hand.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 28, 2004)

evileeyore said:
			
		

> "Wait a minute.  I am begining to get the idea that you no longer have the book."  Kith glances around to make sure they aren't being overheard.



"We haven't got it any more.  We handed it over to Palasant just before the fireball hit."  Mortimer sounds worried as he answers Kith.

"Sildarin, what could you see?  Did it look like someone had attacked the camp?"


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 28, 2004)

"It seemed... Like somebody was dead... All the tents were down..."


----------



## Zhure (Apr 29, 2004)

Everyone has arrived near the palisade. 

A general hubbub can be heard from inside the palisade, as if a vigorous search is going on.

Lyrique's gaze out to sea reveals no ships.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 29, 2004)

_Keith scowls,_ "This day just gets better and better.  And now we have our court jester back," _he gestures to Kith._


----------



## evileeyore (Apr 30, 2004)

"Love you too,"  Kith replies, sarcastically.

"I am gladdened to see you survived the zombies realitively unscathed.  Sorry it appears they got your brain."

Kith turns to Mortimer.  "You guys gave the book to Palasant?  And he was in there right?"  He thumbs towards the palisade.

"Sigh.  Well the two probably got it.  I'll miss Palasant, it is getting harder to find people I really dislike.  Palasant was good for that."

"So now what?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 30, 2004)

evileeyore said:
			
		

> "Love you too,"  Kith replies, sarcastically.
> 
> "I am gladdened to see you survived the zombies realitively unscathed.  Sorry it appears they got your brain."



Lyrique walks up to the group and gives the old man a look of fire and ice. "I'll thank you to not speak that way to my friend Keith." He says to Kith. He bends to see who's body lay under the sheet.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 30, 2004)

_Keith arches his brow slightly at Lyrique, visibly taken aback for a moment,_ "So what is the plan now?"


----------



## Zhure (May 1, 2004)

Underneath the covering blanket is a halfling, dressed in armor and also the body of a large dog. From a distance, it appeared as if the entire mass was the same as a human, but once uncovered it's clear the two forms are separate creatures.

There aren't any marks on the halfling, except a few bruises. Any injuries he sustained are covered by his armor.


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 1, 2004)

Charlotte kneels down beside the halfling. "Can anyone do anything for him?" She asks, looking around at the group. "If we could get him conscious, he might know what happened... or have a better idea than us, at any rate."


----------



## Dalamar (May 1, 2004)

"If he's alive..."
If the halfling is still alive, Sildarin manifests _vigor_ on himself, and then _empathic transfer on the halfling, burning all the temp hps gained from vigor_


----------



## evileeyore (May 1, 2004)

Kith sighs softly.

He says to Charlotte as gently as possible, "When they put a cover over them like that, they are generally dead.  The Crimson Guard wouldn't leave the wounded just lying about..."

Kith looks around at the camp.

"I suggest we find Palasant if he's still alive.  Ascertain the safety of the package.  I have a bad feeling about this."

He steps up next to Keith and says in low voice, "I really am sorry about leaving you in the cave.  I just don't handle undead very well."

Before Keith can reply he steps away towards any soldiers and tries to get their attention.


----------



## Jarval (May 2, 2004)

"Given that Palasant's tent has been demolished, I'd say that the chance of him still being alive are slim."  Mortimer comments gloomily as he follows after Kith.  "Still, we do need to find out just what's happened here."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 3, 2004)

"It looks that way," _Keith replies to Mortimer..._


----------



## Zhure (May 5, 2004)

Closer examination shows the halfling underneath his mail has no heartbeat; he doesn't appear revivable. The wardog (also wearing mail) has also expired. No blood is visible on either.

One of the Guard, overhearing Kith's comment, replies: "I haven't seen Palasant for awhile. I think he took off right after the big explosion awhile back. We're trying to find him. 

"Marin, the paladin," the scarlet clad guard says, pointing to the halfling, "yelled some kind of battle cry, and called for help. By the time we got here, he was lying dead already."

The man looks genuinely sad. "I've known Marin for nigh on twenty years and he never raised a weapon against anyone he didn't know was _evil_." 

The soldier makes some sort of superstitious warding sign under his cloak. "Whoever done that to Marin was probably some kind of demon."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 5, 2004)

"Great..." _Keith quips..._ "Things are looking up..."


----------



## evileeyore (May 6, 2004)

Kith carefully pulls the sheet over the halfling and his wardog.

"Yes Keith it is good news.  It means I can probably continue to dislike Palasant as visciously as before.  I doubt seriously he is dead."

Kith turns to the Crimson Guardsman.

"Who is your interimn Commander?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 6, 2004)

"Evil..." Charlotte says quietly as the halfling is covered. "Do you think those two who wanted the book would be 'evil'?  Or a demon... but what would a demon be doing here?"


----------



## Zhure (May 6, 2004)

Kith said:
			
		

> "Who is your interimn Commander?"




"There's some dissension among the sergeants, but strict military protocol says it's Caman. He was last seen with Palasant, so it's still up in the air.

"My best guess is it's going to be Darvain until Caman or Palasant is found. He's a really big dwarven fella. I think he's at the docks sending a message."


----------



## Jarval (May 6, 2004)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> "Evil..." Charlotte says quietly as the halfling is covered. "Do you think those two who wanted the book would be 'evil'?  Or a demon... but what would a demon be doing here?"



 "It needn't be a demon.  Can't wizards just kill people with magic?"  Mortimer asks, looking to any of his more arcane-minded companions for an answer.


----------



## evileeyore (May 9, 2004)

*Kith recalls five days ago (or is that 2 years?)*

"True.  However the Soldier claims this Paladin only drew down on _evil_.  Magic isn't inherently evil.  Atleast nothing I've ever encountered here at Drell.  My guess is whoever came for the book had Shadowy backup.  Like those manta-specter things we faced in the library a few days back."

Kith sighs wearily.  "It was less than a week ago, but it seems so long."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 9, 2004)

"Why does it matter, he is dead, killed by evil and the book is gone yes?" _Keith replies,_ "For now lets clean up, bury the honored dead, and try to get some normalcy about us, unless we have witnesses or clues we can make conjectures till our tongues go blue."


----------



## Jarval (May 10, 2004)

"True, there are probably more productive things we can be doing."  Mortimer agrees.  "Shall we make our way down to the docks and see if we can find Darvain?  If we're going to make ourselves useful, he seems to be the man in charge now."


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 11, 2004)

"But if we do that, Keith, there may be no trail of whoever did this." Charlotte says. "We have to start looking now, or else we may never find out who really did it... we can guess, but we'll probably never really find out.  We have to start looking." She pauses. "Now."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 11, 2004)

_Keith shrugs,_ "There is not exactly much to go off of, but if you have an idea, then by all means," _he gestures as if to say, go ahead..._


----------



## evileeyore (May 15, 2004)

"The 'idea', as Charlotte has already eloquently put, is to look around."

Kith glances around at the camp, the sky, the town.

Sigh.  "Your probably right Keith, no trail left.  Well, I suggest someone look around anyway, someone better at magic than me.  I'll go speak to the 'new' commander.  I have supplies that need storage, and Engineers to see too..."  Kith's voice fades off.

"I suppose we meet up tomorrow morningish to compare notes then?"


----------



## Jarval (May 15, 2004)

"If we're done here for tonight, I'm going to find a hot meal and a good fire to sit near."  Mortimer says.  "I think we've all gone too long without either..."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 15, 2004)

_Keith glances to Charlotte,_ "I think we should help clean up, it dos not look like we will be solving this mystery this evening..."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 15, 2004)

Lyrique has been uncharacteristically silent. His eyes are haunted and his ace ashen. He is leaning against some rubble clutching his wand of fireballs. He looks at Charlotte and Keith and just shakes his head like he's trying to wake himself up.


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 18, 2004)

Charlotte nods forlornly in agreement.

"Let's help clean up, then..."

She looks to Lyrique.

"Are you alright, Lyrique?"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 18, 2004)

Lyrique looks at Charlotte as if he was waking from a dream. "I will be fine after a few decades of rest. I just have the feeling that I handed a dire power to those who should never have it." He says and slumps onto the ground. He burries his head in his hands.


----------



## evileeyore (May 19, 2004)

"You did."  Kith says.

He sees everyone's glares at him and their sympathetic looks at Lyrique.

"What?  Okay so Evil has the upper hand.  For now."  Kith looks at Lyrique, "Lyric is it, look, we're nigh immortal.  You've centuries to right whatever wrongs have been inadvertently commited.  For now just focus on what can be done, not what is out of your hands."

Kith pauses, scratches under the wig, stops surrepticously looks around and readjusts it.

"Besides, the Crimson Guard know about it now.  They'll keep watch for such goings on.  Heck the damned thing lay unsought with Yodwin for..."  Kith sighs heavily.

"I'm going to see this Captain, then I'm going to Boro-, to, to the tavern to get right drunk, toasting lost friends.  I may be sober some time next week."

Kith begins to wander off towards the docks.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 19, 2004)

_Keith shakes his head at Kith, and then when things are finished, heads off with Charlotte, if she is willing to follow and find a place to rest for the evening and try and perhaps relax for once..._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 19, 2004)

Taken aback by the old mans words Lyrique get up and wanders off to his parents home. It's obvious to everyone who knows Lyrique that he is not making any sound other than footfalls. He seems to have lost the will to sing.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 19, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Taken aback by the old mans words Lyrique get up and wanders off to his parents home. It's obvious to everyone who knows Lyrique that he is not making any sound other than footfalls. He seems to have lost the will to sing.




_Keith calls out to Lyrique,_ "Flipping him a coin, Lyrique it would be a waste to not hear your voice, perhaps an elven love song for Charlotte's behalf, something uplifting, to dispel the foul mood..."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 20, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _Keith calls out to Lyrique,_ "Flipping him a coin, Lyrique it would be a waste to not hear your voice, perhaps an elven love song for Charlotte's behalf, something uplifting, to dispel the foul mood..."



Lyrique stops and turns around intime for the coin to smack him lightly on the arm. He just looks at it and sighs. "I'm not sure if I deserve the gift of song. But I'll try." 

Lyrique raises his head and looks to the sky. His voice starts off weak and hollow but after the first verse of the "Lady of Shalot" It builds and it almost as if the sun came out just for Lyrique. The light shows back in his eyes and he stands tall and proud again. 

After the last refrain, He looks at Keith and Charlotte ans says "Thank you. I must go now. I hear a voice calling me." He leaves without any more word heading away from the town and the academy towards the cliffs.


----------

